# Lets see those puppies!!!!!



## rhaya_admin

I'll go first. This is Finnegan, _Finn_ for short. Finn is 14 weeks old here and we're hanging at our favorite dog walk. ~~Rhaya /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Baby Ultro with his litter mates, he is the one sleeping next to that tin: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif








Ultro at around 10 weeks:


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Blossom's first day home:








Some time later:


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Tushka at 9 weeks:








Tushka at 4 months:


----------



## rhaya_admin

Don't forget, this Months Photo Contest is "Puppy Power" so get up there and enter your puppy's pic /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif

>>>March Photo Contest!!!<<< 

rhaya /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif


----------



## Bacchus225

You both have beautiful babies!!

Here's my Bacchus, now 14 mnths


----------



## Rose Hutch

*Re: Lets see those puppies!!!!! *DELETED**

Post deleted by khurley
Pics no longer available


----------



## big_rig

Wow!

All of you have beautiful dogs. I am getting a lot of information from everyone on this board. I still have not decided on pup or a rescue/older GSD. I am afraid that if I get a puppy, it will be from a bad breeder. I am not looking to show my new dog, nor am I wanting to get certifications and all that other stuff. If I get a rescue dog, I am afraid of the dogs past. I am sorry if I am asking a lot of questions but I do not want to make a mistake. If would not be fair to my family and to the dog.

I just got the books The Dog Listener and GS for Dummies from the library. I am going to read these and then look at different dogs and breeders.

Thanks again!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Dena at 10 or 11 weeks










Dena at 5-1/2 months


----------



## Guest

Look at all these cuties here! Max is growing up too fast! 14 weeks tomorrow...


----------



## bnwalker

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## bnwalker

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## khurley

Here's Chyna around 3 1/2 months 








Again at about 4 months 








And at 6 1/2 months


----------



## kt67

Here goes...

Sophia at 8 weeks (first day home)









4 months with Big Brother Tumbles








and almost a year...


----------



## DavidInPA

Post deleted, pics no longer available


----------



## Jmfhella

BAXTER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jmfhella

looking at these pictures makes me want another puppy...I think Baxter needs a play mate.


----------



## MacysMom

Macy at almost 2 weeks









Macy at 4 weeks









Macy at 7 weeks









Macy at 9.5 weeks (she turned 10 weeks yesterday)


----------



## MacysMom

All the puppies are so cute!!!


----------



## Rose Hutch

Hope


----------



## JayneA

Eb @ 5 weeks ish [image]http://groups.msn.com/AGSD4LIFE/jayneswoofies.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=614[/image] 

Eb @ 6 weeks (front left) [image]http://groups.msn.com/AGSD4LIFE/jayneswoofies.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=604[/image] 

Ebony @ 5 months [image]http://groups.msn.com/AGSD4LIFE/jayneswoofies.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=682[/image] 

and now at 11 months [image]http://groups.msn.com/AGSD4LIFE/jayneswoofies.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=1191[/image]


----------



## karlabythec

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## lucasmom

This is Lucas at 9 weeks.










Lucas at 5 months


----------



## drp

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## shepmommies

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## cobraondarun




----------



## newyorker

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## Kay13411

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## bmass01

Dallas at 10 wks


----------



## mckey

My new girl I just got this weekend I named her rose and she's 7 weeks old.


----------



## kitkatbahr

Here is a picture of my new puppy, "HERSHEY" at 11 weeks old. Just took this last weekend.


----------



## SashaPup

Sasha Marie Kounz, 18 weeks, She was 10-14 wks in these photos








In her Favorite Bush









Waiting to go Out! We had her potty trained in 1 week! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif








Getting in My Face as Usual /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/32_poke.gif


----------



## slayer

New to the boards, been hanging out gathering info, figured out how to do the pic post thing, so I figured it's time to introduce the pup. I'll post some family bio info on the 'welcome mat' board.

This is Samson, 16 weeks 41.5 lbs.


----------



## mamalokey

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## vonissk

GSDBest where did you get the name Tushka? I am curious because in our language it means warrior and I have never seen a dog named that outside of the Indian community. Minta


----------



## lucasmom

Lucas at eight weeks old and first bath over with.


----------



## Gamedic

Bo(Boddie) and JerryLee @ 8weeks
[image]







[/image]


----------



## shuz

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## shepmommies

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## Sharona315

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## KRose

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## zapols

It's not just you - they are very photogenic. Of course, we might all have a little bias! Ranger is adorable!


----------



## KRose

Thanks so much /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## geg

Heidi in March at 10 weeks:










*edited to remove missing pics*


----------



## KRose

They are beautiful Geg! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## GSDBESTK9

[ QUOTE ]
GSDBest where did you get the name Tushka? I am curious because in our language it means warrior and I have never seen a dog named that outside of the Indian community. Minta 

[/ QUOTE ]

Actually, years ago when I owned Cocker Spaniels, we bred our male to a gorgeous female who's name was Tushka. When I bought my pup, my sister and I could not agree on a name, then I remembered Tushka and we both like it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif
I had no idea that it meant warrior, she is far from that! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/08_rolleyes.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/34_rotflmao.gif But that is cool!


----------



## geg

[ QUOTE ]
They are beautiful Geg! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you Kathy! Ranger is adorable, he has such long legs, he looks so sweet with his head cocked to the side like that!! And yes, they do photograph very well!!!


----------



## Romster




----------



## geg

Awwwwwwwww, look at that face and those ears!! What a sweetie!!


----------



## Barb E

Ok, this one may have to go on my "Wall to make me smile!"
I love black and white, not enough people use it anymore


----------



## SchHGSD

This is Amber von Entzücken, at 6 weeks. She is mostly Czech breeding, and is now 9 months old.










This is my Torro von Lordon Haus SchH3 IPO3 OFA at 12 weeks.


----------



## geg

She has beautiful coloring, what a sweetie.... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## junior08

Hi, here's my 7 wk and 1 day old puppy, Ozeransky! I just got him yesterday!


----------



## geg

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## absolom

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## geg

Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Riley

Here is Riley at 4 months old playing sitting to go outside!
[IMGhttp://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y161/RileyGSD/EPSN0003.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Riley

Here is Riley at 4 months old sitting before being allowed to go outside.


----------



## Luther

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## Luther

Oops, sorry about that. Let me try again.



[image]

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y268/Luther1/DSCN0456.jpg[/image]


----------



## Luther

My favorite. It was his first day home. Poor thing was exhausted after a 2 hour car ride home with his new owners. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/25_angel.gif


----------



## wicked1996

Cayman vom Nordsturm. 

This was taken his first day here after arriving from Germany. He was 2 days short of 8 wks old.









He was 15 wks in this picture


----------



## shepmommies

Oh Betty, he's BEAUTIFUL! And we have the same birthday!!!! (along with Ronald Reagan and Bob Marley...the reggae singer)

Jan


----------



## TufaRuth




----------



## SillyC

Here's Wyatt at 5 months, 50+lbs.


----------



## Mcurry

Belle @ 8 Weeks and 5 days. In the back yard!!!2nd day home


----------



## Spitfire22

Awesome puppy pics!, Here's our new litte guy "Tidus"

[image]







[/image]


----------



## Spitfire22

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## malino

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## upinya

This is Crash at 13 weeks


----------



## FeaRx

Pictures are a little big, lol, sorry. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## geg

Gorgeous black GSD!!!! What two weeks will do to those ears.... LOL!


----------



## FeaRx

Thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif

Yeah, tell me bout it. That last picture was taken 2-3 days ago and now the left ear that is shown flopped over at the top is fully erect. Hopefully soon enough both ears will be fully straight. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## geg

They will be!! What's her name?


----------



## FeaRx

It's a him /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif and his name is Max (the 2nd) -- Named him after my last GSD that passed just about a year ago.


----------



## kfigel

All these pups are way too cute!

NIkolai









Rebel


----------



## kfigel

finally found Natasha's puppy pics in all of my files. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/08_rolleyes.gif
Natasha


----------



## Annikas Mom

Manto is 10 weeks old today /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif
Who me?









Hey, where ya goin'? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif


----------



## Sara

I just want them all they're soooooo hugable /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/23_hug.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/23_hug.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/23_hug.gif

There was a real cute pup who was 11 weeks old at the alsation training club I go to, Her colouring was really pretty. her legs were a sort of cream colour, her body was like a dark chocolate brown colour and her face was a mixture of the 2 colours...I'll try to get some pic's of her next monday /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/23_hug.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/23_hug.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/23_hug.gif


----------



## alexa

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## gdharp600

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## ZalDante

This is my boy Dante....5 1/2 months and still growing.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif








Dante at Dogster
http://www.dogster.com/?177650


----------



## KRose

Beautiful Puppies...I love puppy pictures!










Here is Ranger at 5 months. He is now 8 months, his ears are up and he is the light of my life.


----------



## Frances

Here's some pics of Oliver......he'll be 8 weeks old tomorrow.

http://www.freewebs.com/alexjpictures/oliver.htm


----------



## Spitfire22

[ QUOTE ]
Beautiful Puppies...I love puppy pictures!










Did you tape his ears at all?



Here is Ranger at 5 months. He is now 8 months, his ears are up and he is the light of my life. 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## sue2bear4me

bear is 12 weeks now and his ears are just starting to go up we have one up one to go here is some picks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## Frances

Here's Oliver at about 8 weeks:


----------



## KRose

[ QUOTE ]
Did you tape his ears at all?

I did tape his ears for two weeks. He has very large ears and they needed some help.
Here he is now at nine months...


----------



## mjkisic

This is my Cody at 3 Months, just after I adopted him, he is now twice the size!


----------



## Towferd

Here is Jake at 6 weeks old


----------



## zapols

Jake is adorable!


----------



## Shing

This is Buddha and Karma(black) 10 weeks old!


----------



## DFrancis1

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## 34prettymeangirl

My most recent addition to my family, Niya. We just brought her home last weekend.


----------



## alexa

Niya looks precious! Congrats!


----------



## 34prettymeangirl

"Niya looks precious! Congrats!"

Thank you!


----------



## Mhirtz

Jozee at 11 weeks


----------



## Guardyan

These are from last year, but I just have to share. 
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## TufaRuth

beautiful and wonderful pups, how can you look at all these pictures and not want one again? 

Ruth


----------



## VinceG

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## AFeather

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## artisgsd

Zeus at 4 weeks...








Caesar at 4 weeks...


----------



## kuz

Getting mine in a few weeks time 
http://hometown.aol.co.uk/hellwik/page2.html


----------



## TightPenny

How does one go about posting a picture of their pup?


----------



## travis_gsd27

Here's My Travis the second day I brought him home at 7 weeks old





























Everyone's pictures are great!


----------



## travis_gsd27

[ QUOTE ]
how can you look at all these pictures and not want one again? 

Ruth 

[/ QUOTE ]

I know, It makes me want a puppy again. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## kuz

*Got him at last*

Just arrived home (knackered)
pictures at link below
http://hometown.aol.co.uk/hellwik/page2.html


----------



## duenorth

*Re: Got him at last*

So cute...especially with that one ear standing at attention. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## knight776

*My Puppy*

This is Blazer at 13 weeks...The day after I got him home.


















This is two weeks later.


----------



## iamme

*Re: My Puppy*

Blazer is so cute!!!!!

I just wanted to say hello to you all. I am not sure where to post this, I thought this will be a great place to start.
I am an expectant mom who's pup will be born the 2nd week of January. So I am looking at March before I bring her home. I really enjoy this forum and hope to get to know you all in the future. I am sure I will have many questions for all you GSD lovers.


----------



## kuz

*Re: My Puppy*

Getting bigger by the minute


----------



## Taea

Ares


----------



## rena

*About to take a nap after a good read*

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## artisgsd

*Re: About to take a nap after a good read*

Update picture of my boyz...(well, this was right before Christmas, now a couple weeks later both of them have their ears standing at full attention).


----------



## TorGSDGuy

Jake @ 7 1/2 weeks:


----------



## rick1965

Here was Gunner a couple of months ago.


----------



## glvazquez

im new @ this i have the cutest puppy dharma hut i cant put the picture because i dont no how <font color="red"> </font> /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/31_paw.gif


----------



## Saber

Here's my first pics of Sabre. He's 10 weeks old.










And here he is chilling. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## Saber

Outside pics /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## jspell56

This is our little guy (to the left). This is the only picture we have of him so far. We pick him up on Friday. He is only 8 weeks old. Justice is the name. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## SHEP7LUV

ALL SWEET PUPPIES!!!! I will send some of mine soon!!!


----------



## achilles123

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## TorGSDGuy

The photo of Tyson is not available at the above link. I get the message "The File You Are Looking For Is Inaccessible".

..Lew..


----------



## Anna

OK, these are mines - Rex and Tiffany, 15 days old


----------



## achilles123

Thanks Lew. It was working before, Im putting together a website of him now, so it should be done before to long. ill try to get another picture hosted and put on here as well. I cant remember the image hosting format on the forums to post it on here. However thank you for telling me ill fix it when I get home from work today.


----------



## baxter

How do you add a .jpg to a post?


----------



## Hedwig

This is Sirius at 8 weeks. All wet after playing with the garden hose !


----------



## iamme

Here is my Jakai as she grows, yesterday she was 4 weeks old. She is from Whispawillow German Shepherds in Canada.


----------



## Honeybee1999

More pics of Iris at 9 weeks old (taken today):


----------



## njguinness

its hard to believe its already 6 months since my pup looked like those. very cute dogs..


----------



## drkcloud4u

[ QUOTE ]
Thanks Lew. It was working before, Im putting together a website of him now, so it should be done before to long. ill try to get another picture hosted and put on here as well. I cant remember the image hosting format on the forums to post it on here. However thank you for telling me ill fix it when I get home from work today. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It may be as simple as making sure the Yahoo Album is public, I've had that prob before:
select the album, click on privacy settings, set it to public, then hit save. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## tabbyco

Presenting..... KONA


----------



## Slickaz

[ QUOTE ]
Here goes...

Sophia at 8 weeks (first day home)









4 months with Big Brother Tumbles








and almost a year...









[/ QUOTE ]


How did you get Tumbles to look so masculine? he looks awesome. i want my Rex to look like this, superb maine and structure..
let us in on ur secret!! hehehe.

i have to say you have the best looking dogs here, the female looks very feminine too.


----------



## Bassel_Rafaat

here's my boy, today is the first day at home /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/26_cheers.gif after a big shawer
he's 7 weeks.... so cuteeeee 

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d121/Bassel_Rafaat/DSC00685.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d121/Bassel_Rafaat/DSC00678.jpg

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d121/Bassel_Rafaat/DSC00691.jpg


----------



## AnjasDad

This link should take you to Anja, our 6 week & 5 day old Sable. Pics taken 3 days ago. She's Soooo cute!!
http://rinconaz.myphotoalbum.com/albums.php


----------



## Slickaz

Rex at 10 weeks


----------



## SHEP7LUV

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## AnjasDad

web page


----------



## wolfstraum

I really like this one of Csabre and Cairo from my last litter! Of course - a puppy fight was seconds away!










and this is Cito from the same litter...










Lee


----------



## Barb E

[ QUOTE ]
I really like this one of Csabre and Cairo from my last litter! Of course - a puppy fight was seconds away!








Lee 

[/ QUOTE ]

Love that photo, I can so see me and one of my siblings with those same expressions on our faces!!


----------



## jodi

Here is my little Kiefer.. I also posted him in the "hunks' section as he is a handsome little devil.


----------



## repobitch

Here are a few pics of the baby Libby.

This is the day after she came home at 7 weeks.









...at about 8 1/2 weeks









...10 weeks









and finally, last night, 11 weeks









Man, they grow SO fast!!!


----------



## achilles123

Here is Tyson at 14 weeks.....
http://server3.uploadit.org/files/SocomAchilles-beach.jpg


----------



## L_Dan

20 week old male


----------



## iamme

Here is my JaKai at 5 weeks! She is still at the breeders. I get to bring her home on April 7th. I CANNOT WAIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHEP7LUV

VERY CUTE!!!


----------



## raysmom

Some of you may remember our boy Ray who passed away last October - he's in this month's photo contest and was in another sitting in a convertible with goggles on.

Well, we've welcomed a new GSD boy into our home! His name is Kaiser and he is now 5 months old! We brought him home on Dec.2 at the age of 8 weeks, just in time for Christmas. While we'll never forget Ray, Kaiser has brought new life into our home - along with needle-sharp puppy teeth and all of the fun things that a puppy brings! He just lost his last 2 baby teeth this past Saturday and is growing into his ears! Here are a few pictures:

The first three are just a few days after he arrived at his new home:




























This was after he had been with us for a few weeks:










The next two are when he was about 3 - 4 months old:



















The last two were taken just last week - he's growing up fast!


----------



## repobitch

He is beautiful!! Man do they grow fast!!!


----------



## austindub

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## 1Akasha2005

Here is out white Female Akasha when we first brought her home last year, she was 7 weeks in the pic. [image]







[/image] 
and here is Dallas @ 9 weeks old, when we first brought him home also. [image]







[/image]
Here is Skylar and Kashie @ 4-5 Months Old. Ok I am now done boring everyone with my Kids [image]







[/image]


----------



## iamme

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## SHEP7LUV

ALL CUTIE-PIES!!!


----------



## austindub

Here is another one of Eko. He is finally home!


----------



## specialn5

here is our girl







Sage at 8 months old


----------



## christine40

Aww, puppies, puppies everywhere!
I'm so upset, I got my GS at four months... I so wish I had that little baby time with him!


----------



## Kauri




----------



## 1Akasha2005

That Liver baby is soooo Adorable!!


----------



## SHEP7LUV

THAT IS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PUPPY WE HAVE EVER SEEN!!! How old is he/she?


----------



## Kauri

I do hope you're referring to my post, (if you are, thank you!) if not, I'm going to go ahead and post the age anyways because I realize I'd forgotten!

He's a little over 8 weeks in all of these shots. Debating on whether to call him Koby (or Kobi.. or Khobi) or Kaiser. Aahaha I am so indecisive! *sigh*


----------



## SHEP7LUV

Yes, Kauri...I was asking you...He is absolutely gorgeous! I picked Kobi on your poll also...
He is the first liver/tan that my hubby and I have ever seen...no wonder you fell in love with him immediately!!
Thanks for sharing! We look forward to seeing more pics as he is growing!!!


----------



## amahana1

here is Quintus, almost 12 weeks.


----------



## SHEP7LUV

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## mavericks_dad

charley at 10 weeks


----------



## SHEP7LUV

OMG! Charley has her nails painted!!! HOW ADORABLE!!
She is a sweet looking baby girl!!!


----------



## AnjasDad

I have a few new pics of Anja, click link in sig. to view. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/26_cheers.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## SHEP7LUV

BEAUTIFUL DOGS! Anja is getting so big!!! How old is she now????
Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## AnjasDad

The latest ones were taken at almost 12 weeks


----------



## SHEP7LUV

I thought she was close to my Shep's age!!! She is so cute! So are your other babies!!!


----------



## AnjasDad

Thx, they're super spoiled!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## iamme

Post deleted, pics no longer available


----------



## AnjasDad

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## Kauri

It has been a while since I last posted photos of Kaiser! (Yep, Kaiser won out as far as names go!) He's now a whopping 12 weeks old and filling out quite handsomely. These are the results of a warm spring day, a garden hose & a mud puddle...


----------



## SHEP7LUV

<font color="blue"> Kaiser has grown a bunch since you last posted!! STILL VERY HANDSOME!! PLEASE KEEP US POSTED! </font> /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## DJKreut

Post deleted, pics no longer available


----------



## rosalynn

Post deleted, pics no longer available


----------



## laukaouda

Cassidy's Mom I think you should start filling out those restraining order papers because I am going to steal Dena.

OK stop that right now, no really please this is torture. I can't wait to have my puppy. Patience


----------



## Kimahri

Kimahri at 8 weeks


----------



## CherryCola

It's Kimahri! He's such a sweetheart /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/25_angel.gif Everyone elses puppies are gorgeous too, you're all making me green with envy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif


----------



## debi714

Here is Keisha (the one on the left) she is 8 weeks old


----------



## Kimahri

Kimahri at 9 weeks old


----------



## NWS_Haven

This is my Izzy-Isa vom Triton. Out of Trish's Biggi and by Unkas zum Jürgenshof. She's 4 months in these pictures.


----------



## RedCrown

Post deleted, pics no longer available


----------



## SHEP7LUV

Shep at 15 1/2 wks


----------



## tessamom

I thought I'd post some of the puppies from my program. I'm so proud of them all, but I had to pick and choose... Some of these puppies are older now, but since it IS a puppy thread, here are their puppy photos:

Alaric (5 weeks):










Beau (6 weeks):









Banshee (3 weeks):









Belle (5 weeks):









And some of my C-litter puppies who are only 3 weeks old right now, and "tentatively named" for the time being:

Chloe:









Caesar:









and
Chico:


----------



## Barb E

[ QUOTE ]
Chico:









[/ QUOTE ]
Holy Cow


----------



## MummaBear

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## candrkalo

Here is Lux, 8 weeks old


----------



## irene1234

this is zeusy at 5 months she so lovable


----------



## McKell




----------



## Ivanna

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## Suzee

Emma at almost 9 weeks old.


----------



## JElliott

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## Guest

Here are my pups, two siblings, a brother and a sister.


----------



## AniasGSDs

I'm definitely having puppy withdraw symptoms!!!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/12_help.gif

My foster pups went home and now its all quiet here.......... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/20_bawling.gif

All your puppies are precious, adorable, and I WANT ONE!!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/21_crying.gif


----------



## repobitch

You just need another foster pup!!! I'm sure there is one out there that can give you your next "puppy fix!!!"


----------



## Kgaines

Here is my baby Guinness! He is 13 weeks old now, but is pretty underweight still after getting Parvo. It is amazing how much he has grown in the last three weeks that we have had him!!






























I know how big he is going to get, and I almost can't believe it!


----------



## marissak916

Ace at 10ish weeks...PUPPIES ARE SO CUTE!!! 














/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/18_thumb.gif


----------



## JElliott

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## deannaonlyne

They aren't going to be "mine" for very much longer, but for now they are my pride! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## smokedaddy99

Sebastian: 8 weeks.


----------



## Claire_Neesha1

*Neesha at 10 weeks*


----------



## Claire_Neesha1

*Re: Neesha at 10 weeks*

Claire


----------



## adler42806

Adler at 8 weeks.


----------



## debi714

Keisha at 4 months


----------



## Chelsea

Mishka was four weeks old here.


----------



## northwoodsGSD

*Here is Vega*

Here's Vega shortly after I got her (about 12 weeks)
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f13/1mommypeanut/Vega/P2010027.jpg
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f13/1mommypeanut/Vega/P2100040.jpg
Here she is a little later(about 5 months)
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f13/1mommypeanut/Vega/P3250046.jpg
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f13/1mommypeanut/Vega/P32500482.jpg
Here she is now(8 months)
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f13/1mommypeanut/Vega/P7240018.jpg
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f13/1mommypeanut/Vega/P7240017.jpg


----------



## moparmisty

*Re: Here is Vega*

OK! I give up! How do you post pictures directly to the board? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/12_help.gif


----------



## moparmisty

*Re: Here is Vega*

By jove, it works!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif Here is my little Magnum last week. Still hoping the ears will pop!


----------



## ZoomZoomRX7

*Summer*

This is Summer, she is 16 weeks old.


----------



## Aiko

*Re: Summer*

Puppy Krieger at 7.5 wks when we went to visit him last weekend. We pick him up Aug 6th!!! So excited!


----------



## bluedog803

*Re: Pictures*

The pictures look great! I can't wait until I pick up Dallas on August 10th.


----------



## bluedog803

*Re: Pictures*

Dallas!


----------



## bluedog803

*Re: Pictures*

The last one was him at 9 weeks. This is him at almost 11 weeks. Notice that his ears are up!


----------



## Louise1

*Re: Pictures*

Heres Roxy today, shes 8 weeks old...


----------



## hotflame66

You all have beautiful pups. Attila 2 years Athena 9 weeks


----------



## Shugmort

Here is Roxie. She's 8 weeks old today. Had her first vet appointment and weighed in at 9.5 lbs. Hope these pics aren't too big.


----------



## chrisrad




----------



## achilles123

I finally got some pics of tyson, I forgot what it was to post.







is that it? someone please remind me


----------



## travis_gsd27

[ QUOTE ]
I finally got some pics of tyson, I forgot what it was to post.







is that it? someone please remind me 

[/ QUOTE ]

yep, thats it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif


----------



## deniz

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## GSDlover_Brian

*Re: Neesha at 10 weeks*

Taz









Its not a good picture, its from a cell phone. I need my digital camera back /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/02_frown.gif


----------



## BarronsMommy

This is Barron 










We just picked him up last Sunday - he's 3 months old!


----------



## Luv4GSD

This is one of my shepherds. Gypsy Tarot von Nikheim.
She about 14 weeks old in these two pictures.


















Here she is at a year old.


----------



## EricaMW

[image]http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=majorcustomtd4.jpg]







[/URL][/image] 

This is my 8 wk old GSD puppy "Major" (he is 7 weeks in the picture) <font color="blue"> </font>


----------



## LisaHallett

Diesel at 9 weeks.


----------



## 0tto

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## deniz

Post deleted, pics no longer available.


----------



## vonjunghen

Lucy
[image]http://i85.photobucket.com/albums/k56/vonjunghen/DSCN3907.jpg[/image]


----------



## JessicaMN

*Re: Neesha at 10 weeks*

Bailey at 10wks and 20lbs. She was tired of yet another picture and she looks so shy here! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif She is far from timid with us. LOL


----------



## APhoenixRisen

*Loki at almost 14 wks/******* approx 8 mos*


----------



## jebdlb86

*Re: Loki at almost 14 wks/******* approx 8 mos*

Bonita at 5 months.. 
[image]







[/image]


----------



## JakeN

This is Anika at about 4 months


----------



## hanslieb

beautiful pup!..loves the beach, I see!..LOL....


----------



## hanslieb

ooops!, sorry..pics only!..sorry, again!..


----------



## wolfstraum

Here are my new babies....born October 4th 2 males, 6 females!

Sire is ****** Mohnwiese, dam is Basha, my Ufo daughter and Danger's mom!!!


----------



## Barb E




----------



## SeriousConfusion

Ruger at 8 weeks.


----------



## angel519

HERE IS GABRIELL FIRST ONE IS JUST AFTER WE GOT HER AND THE LAST ONE IS FROM TODAY SHE IS NOW 4 MONTHS OLD MY HOW SHE HAS GROWN


----------



## Godfather

Here's Chloe at 12 weeks! 










and another...


----------



## Jack_Jones

Jack at 6 weeks, 14 weeks and 16 weeks!


----------



## Truley

Kord, our new pup. Has been here for a week and is finally settling in enough to do the zoomies this evening.

He is 13 weeks old.









Look at my teeth mom!









Tru


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Mikko's first night home at 10 weeks:










Eating his min-pin best friend's sweater the same night:











His first snow/Christmas at about 13 weeks:










Puppy eyes about 13 weeks (this pic still melts my heart)


----------



## ts772004

http://img01.picoodle.com/img/img01/6/11/10/f_9369aed7d54e.jpg


----------



## rebeloutlaw

This is my little "Outlaw"
Gotta love him!!


----------



## ts772004

thats KIMBA she is 12 weeks old

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n122/ts772004/DSC03320.jpg


http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n122/ts772004/trixi196.jpg

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n122/ts772004/trixi198.jpg


----------



## ts772004




----------



## Steph123

I posted his pic in another thread, but this one is more appropriate! He has really goofy ears. Reminds me of Yoda /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## LadySable

Here is my newest addition, his name is Noah. He was 7 weeks old yesterday.

Pardon the terrible photos but at least he is still cute in them.











<font color="blue">Distracted by a cat of course. </font>


----------



## LadySable

Here are some better photos of Noah


----------



## Jakoba

Here's my new baby, Jakoba. Just got her today. She's an awesome pup. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif

She love's hanging out under the table.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I posted Dena's puppy pic in this thread, but I never put Keefer in. Here he is around this time last year:


----------



## halfpint

Here's Lando!








He's sleepy after a long day of being a puppy!


----------



## vikingthunder

first new baby picks of gunny



















he is soo much fun


----------



## rob78

Here is "Bohdi" at 9 weeks









Xmas with my nephew.


----------



## rea123

This is my newest addition Heidi.Pictured at 10 weeks.








Her first time in the snow!
















Heidi playing with our other shep Drayton. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


----------



## cowboyjimbo88

ALL OF YOUR PUPPIES ARE ADORABLE. BRINGS BACK MEMORIES OF MY GSD WHEN HE WAS A PUPPY.


----------



## kbw

Pictures of our new, furry family member, Loki!!!


----------



## JacnJoe06

Layla @ 5 weeks








6.5 weeks








7.5 weeks








8.5 weeks








9 weeks


----------



## fardogart

meet Rebus /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gifour new additon long coat pup..
at 9 weeks 









and now at 18 weeks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif


















with his new friend /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/01_smile.gif









lin x


----------



## daviddrena

My Daughter's Strawberry 7 weeks named after strawberry shortcake [image]







[/image]


----------



## Photogrrlz




----------



## Dubster10

Here is our little one Trooper, just brought him home on sunday.


----------



## Jakoba

Very cute pup dubster! But aren't they all! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/05_biggrin.gif

Here's my baby the day I got her.










And her most recent one. 










They grow so darned fast. I wish I would have taken pix at week intervals or at least two week intervals.


----------



## Cathygirl

Hi, Here is Tank as a puppy.


----------



## avatar

My little babies just turned 4 weeks!


----------



## diva82

Kona at 8 weeks:









9 wks:









11 wks:









and him at 15 weeks:


----------



## emmyp

This is Dixie at 8 weeks, the first day home!


----------



## DtotheP

Here is my little guy MICK.










Another shot of him, that is my girlfriend holding him


----------



## lele

This is him at approx 4 months old










Brody at 2.5 months










8 weeks old
My lil Mister sunshine Brody!


----------



## Butchsbud

Here is Butch and Clyde. Butch is the GSD and Clyde is my Beagle.


----------



## avatar

Puppies at 5 weeks


----------



## karlabythec




----------



## CherryCola

Here's Cherry:


----------



## dragongsd

My latest pups 4 weeks old.


----------



## ResOps

Here is Kaiya and Pandora(kitty) talking through their issues with the little green negotiator









and her enjoying her first big day of woodpiling..


----------



## ts772004

kimba 7 month old


----------



## Chary68




----------



## dragongsd

Couldn't resist this picture was so cool.


----------



## Gsd01

Here are Pics of Rex Von Heavensent

7 weeks



















9 weeks










10 weeks


----------



## GSD07

This is Yana on her first day home. She's 8 weeks today!


----------



## avatar

Pups just turned 9 weeks


----------



## miche1968

This is STORM at 9 wks old











and this is him now at 19 wks










ears still not up ......but still hoping


----------



## Sophie28

RENA IS NOW ALMOST 13 WKS OLD. HERE SHE IS AT 8 WKS OLD...














































AND HERE SHE IS AT AROUND 11 WEEKS OLD...


----------



## Glenda

Zara the day we brought her home at 7 weeks 










today at 14 weeks









They sure do grow up quick /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/03_wink.gif


----------



## Mhirtz

Jake at 7 weeks!










IMG]http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c64/mjean27/DSCF2053.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Meima

Look at those eyes! *laughs*


----------



## wrathchild

Diesel @ 6 weeks:









@ 8 weeks:











He just turned 8 weeks this past Sunday.


----------



## gsdlover2

Happy puppy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/06_cool.gif


----------



## Faith32

this is my 14 week old female (faith)


----------



## LittleMan

*Cito*

Here is my new pup. His name is Cito and he is a beautiful bi-color. His nickname is Little Man and he is a joy.

Traits: Quick hug, then is he is on his mission of investigating things. Not afraid at all of my 2 yr. old GSD.

So far, he has found every single rock in my yard....none of which I even knew was there. That is a special talent. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rollyeye0018.jpg


----------



## LARHAGE

*Re: Cito*

What a cutie!


----------



## ResOps

*Kaiya @ 3mos*

Our little girls ears are finally up all the way at 3 months /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/13_puppy.gif


----------



## Bellidansa

INTRODUCING TONGA at 7 weeks !!!

Finally....he came home with us this past Thursday...hard to take a pic of him when he is either sleeping, or poopin'......love him to death !! 


web page


----------



## surfcaster

Noah At 5 Months With His Favorite Thin







g That Old BALL


----------



## GSD4LIFE21

*Brenna at 5 months old!*


----------



## Justkaiser

*Re: Brenna at 5 months old!*

Here is Quanto at 4 months. This is my first picture post so I hope it works!!


----------



## xzira

*Re: Brenna at 5 months old!*

Here is Kiaran. She was about 9 1/2 weeks in this picture. I should get another of her soon. Her muzzle is starting to be speckled with a deep dark almost reddish brown.


----------



## miche1968

*Re: Brenna at 5 months old!*

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w213/miche1168/Picture571.jpg

ice at 8 wks

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w213/miche1168/2006_1127photo0018-1.jpg
and her now at 2 yrs old


----------



## dearraine

Ruby at 6.5 weeks.... Not home yet.


----------



## onyx'girl

this is gonzo and onyx 9 week old b/r bi-color








and onyx at 8 weeks


----------



## tater_eatin_hillbilly

This is when Prince was 3 months old.
http://picasaweb.google.com/tatereatinhillbilly/Picture/photo#5068865515534781874


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo

Echo is home! It was a long day and our little guy seems to be exhausted.
but we have already established a pattern with him.. at the end of every nap its PEE time! hee hee

sorry for the bad pic, i only have my camera phone right now.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Congrats Foo! Just don't forget your "pee after nap" mantra (and after eating, and drinking, and playing, and....) and you'll do fine!


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo

Thanks! It was a rough long night but we got through it!

Can anyone tell me about paper training?

During the day Echo, was able to make it outside for a few of his pee's and both poops he did.

however at bed time, we had decided to put a little paper in the back of his crate (he has a large one)"incase" however I think this triggered him, and he thinks he should only go there.
because shortly after he settled down in the crate he made two large poopies. Cleaning them up, taking him out and getting him back in wasn't so bad.

But then around 4 30 am I heard him crying.. Apparently we had a little fire engine situation near us and I assume the sirens woke us both up. So I took him down for a potty trip, had him out for about 15 minutes, and then upon returning him to his crate, he pooped again, almost as if he was waiting for the paper.

I'm thinking we should forgo the paper entirely, and let the pee fall where it may.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Foo Lyn Roo




----------



## Jack_Jones

Hardy at 12 weeks....

http://i132.photobucket.com/albums/q21/jack_jones/Julie012.jpg


----------



## dianetaylor22

Here's Kasper (our Kasperoo man) at 6 months and a bit. Ears were up at 14 weeks for 1 month (teepee thing), then fell down at teething, and never came back up. He loves his knuckle bones, though...


----------



## Candlelicht

Here is my 14 week old German Shepherd, Abilyne.


----------



## Romance

i never paper train, the only place to go is outside. otherwise he will think he can pee on any paper he finds on the floor including mail, report cards etc that have accidentally fallen on to the floor


----------



## poohbear385

This is our puppy, Bronson!! He is 4 weeks old. We get to bring him home July 2nd, but for now we go to the breeder and visit with him until it's time to bring him home. We can't wait. We recently lost our 9 year old GSD and miss him terribly. It will be nice to have a dog in the house again!!


----------



## eslty99

Finally figured out how to get my crappy digital camera to get decent pictures!!! Here's our baby girl Patches.


----------



## GSD_NY

Here's Little Kaiya, 8 weeks (almost 9)... 



















GSD_NY


----------



## ResOps

Our Kaiya just turned 5 mos old this weekend


----------



## GSD_NY

Wow! Another Kaiya! So cool... she looks like such a sweetheart.


----------



## Cameo

> Originally Posted By: GShepherdLuverFinally figured out how to get my crappy digital camera to get decent pictures!!! Here's our baby girl Patches.


Love the look she is giving you!!!!! Lots of character there.


----------



## ResOps

ya GSD_NY I did a double take when I saw yours.







She looks alot like ours did @8wks


----------



## eslty99

> Originally Posted By: Cameo
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: GShepherdLuverFinally figured out how to get my crappy digital camera to get decent pictures!!! Here's our baby girl Patches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Took the image out so we don't make the load time too long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Love the look she is giving you!!!!! Lots of character there.
Click to expand...

Thank you Cameo! She really does have a very charming personality, we are really lucky to have gotten her. She actually was the last of her litter, so we were REALLY lucky to get one as sweet as she is.

Thanks again!


----------



## qwikz74

Here's our new girl,she's coming home next weekend.She's 6 weeks in this picture.I took it at the breeders house.


----------



## AmyH24

Here is Adidas at 8 weeks old









And at almost 5 months.


----------



## GSD07

He is sooo handsome! Here's Yana also at 5 months. I can't belive she's already so old







I want my tiny puppy back


----------



## GSD_NY

Kaiya, just this morning... almost 10 weeks. 










GSD_NY


----------



## ResOps

Our Kaiya at play today in the backyard.....


----------



## CodiPup

Hey there, 

Only been on this site a few times but think it's absolutely fantastic! Love to see so many GSD people out there!

Here is my little man. He is 11 weeks today. Named Codi.


----------



## rowansd

Here is Sam at 10 weeks










at 13 weeks









and now, at 9 months


----------



## GSD_NY

love those ears



























Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## surfcaster

Noah just turned seven months


----------



## wolfpak

Here is my new buddy Beemer. I kept telling my girlfriend I was going to get a new beemer and the good thing is this one didn't cost me $40K...............well at least not yet he hasn't


















this is what I call fine German engineering


----------



## onyx'girl

Sweet looking pup! Enjoy the ride!!


----------



## Allfeet

The day we brought "Rosco" home 10 weeks old.

















12 weeks. He was afraid of the water faucet.








16 weeks old with our friends Son


----------



## GSD_NY

Yay! Kaiya at just over 12 weeks... 





































GSD_NY


----------



## qwikz74

3 weeks ago at 7.5 weeks


A few days ago at 10 weeks


----------



## dwaldman

Zane - My Baby
IMG]http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h303/heymslady/Picture125.jpg[/IMG]








10 weeks









13 weeks









5 1/2 months

yes that is all the same Puppy


----------



## MaureenNY

This is Freud

182.photobucket.com/albums/x21/MaureenNY/showtime391.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## MaureenNY

This is Freud getting a good talking too from the queen of my house... Darla......... my beautiful 7 year old rescue Lab. 











This is Freud........... having had just about enough.!!!


----------



## GunnerJones




----------



## skinnyP

rocky at 1 month

















rocky at 4 months


----------



## skinnyP

the growth spurt he got a 2 and a half months was crazy the last two pics dont do him any justice.


----------



## MaureenNY




----------



## MaureenNY

this is my Freud who I was so worr







ied about.. Here he is at just 19 weeks.......... my beautiful boy


----------



## Cameo

> Originally Posted By: MaureenNYthis is my Freud who I was so worr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ied about.. Here he is at just 19 weeks.......... my beautiful boy


He's beautiful.


----------



## gsd_bella

Cute puppies everyone! 

Do you think he looks good as a blonde


----------



## shepsmum

Here is a pic of our puppy Shep at 4 1/2 months


----------



## jenniem112

Here is one of our puppies that our female had 6.5 weeks ago.....


----------



## aaron.whitney

This is Odin, just got him this weekend, the 2 1/2 month wait was well worth it!!! He is 8 weeks old and 15.8 pounds.








[/img] 








[/img]


----------



## veros

My dog Spirit 4 months old


----------



## veros




----------



## puppycraze

Ruger just over 3 months


----------



## ginger root

okay Lucas looks exactly like my 5 month old Ginger. Same markings and everything.


----------



## Bruce Wilson

This our Tasha shes 12 weeks old and full of energy!


----------



## poppy1677

Otis when we first got him- 2 months old








Now he's 4 mos. The growth spurt was crazy!








Our friends' daughter "walking" him, yelling 'go Otis go!'








And with their 11 yr old dog Bear, who is just endlessly annoyed at our hyper pup that loves him to death


----------



## k9handlerga

My girl, Kilo, at 6 weeks.










Here she is 14 months - doing some narcotic impression training.


----------



## Colorado

Hmmm...new here and I already posted in the general pics thread. But I suppose one in the puppy thread won't hurt.

This is Nikita the day I brought her home from the shelter (8 weeks).










I didn't get to see the cute "ears down, around, anything but up" phase.










Her first real snow.









General cuteness.









Many more here .


----------



## k9handlerga

some close up pics of our newborns.


----------



## tippy's mom

this is Tippy.....


----------



## tippy's mom

sorry, here he is.....


----------



## tippy's mom

this is tippy's portrait i had done .....too cute


----------



## shanc00

Our new pup Ike! (8 weeks) He is adjusting well to his new home.


----------



## yanjarra

max at 7 weeks old!


----------



## daviddrena

Titan at 7 weeks


----------



## The Stig

Precious pictures! 

Here is my 8 week old puppy, Janka vom Grunenfeld. 



















Last one ... it cracks me up no end whenever she struts/prances around the house while dragging a toy. She holds her head up high and proud, ears flopping, and looking SO proud of her acquisition. Hahaha


----------



## jasonve

Here are some Pictures of Ginger at 11 weeks.





































She is a great girl!! who tops page 37


----------



## RG518

This is our little guy Kodiak at 4 weeks. He comes home 1/27/08!


----------



## lixy

Here is Chaos at 9 weeks:


















Being checked out by Soren the kitty:









Chaos at 10 weeks:









Chaos and Chase the border collie:









Chaos at almost 11 weeks:


----------



## lcht2

tryson..6 weeks


----------



## frenchie27

I have a special question. I have a 3 1/2 month old pup. His name is Charlie. He is a full german sheperd. His dad is pitch black, like the puppu in this picture, his mom is black and tan. Charlie is mainly black, but has some silver trying to come through on his legs, torso and sides of his head.

My question is, since he is mostly black now, most people think he is a lab. His ears are still down. Based on your obvious experience with Germans (this is my first), do you think mine will eventuallly bring this silver out? Maybe when he sheds his baby hair or in summertime? I am just a little frustrated with people confusing this beautiful dog with a lab. Not that I have anything against them, but I am so very proud to own a german.

I wish I would have uploaded a picture but don't know how. That way you could see him.

Any little help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## frenchie27

OMG - My Charlie looks a lot like yours. He even has that white marking on his chest. His daddy is pitch black and his mommy is tan and black. Charlie has some silver trying to come thry his legs, torso and sides of head. You have to look close to see it. Do you think he will shed some of the black so that the silver can come out? How did yours turn out? Mine is only 3 1/2 mos. Please help.


----------



## dakotadog

Gino Barbaro - first day home!

http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj58/dakotadog_2008/GinoNov112007006.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## chevysmom

Hi everyone! This is 8 week old Chevy. First photo was taken on the way home after we picked him up. 










And here he is relaxing and playing with his stuffed puppy on the couch with the kids:


----------



## firenurseireland

ADORABLE


----------



## Kedyr

Here's my guy, Diego at 7 weeks close to 8 weeks now. Just got him on Saturday.


----------



## kellync




----------



## kellync

These are Saha....Life is ruff, hua? 7 weeks......


----------



## Maryn

Oh my gosh, they're all toooooo cute!!!!
French, can you post a pic? I'm wondering if it's the greyish undercoat poking out, or topcoat coloring you're seeing?

Anyhoo....pictures of Reich!
Meeting Daddy for the first time-









She loves the boys-









Playing outside-


----------



## jinj

Here is Bobbie, 9 weeks old, had her for one week.
She has been quite good, toilet trained almost, not cat trained yet . . if ever. First dog we have ever had.







Think she will be a big girl.


----------



## rocky30

Anyone have any pics of a black/tan mixed with an antolian shepherd I'm curious what he'll look like in the future. He's light but it looks like he might have a black saddle coming in.


----------



## rocky30

how do you add pics


----------



## lcht2

if u dont already have one..create a photobucket account-photobucket.com-and then there will be an image code under the pic..just copy and paste it on a thread and when u submit the post the pic will show up


----------



## rocky30




----------



## Kelsey3283

lil' baby schatzi! aawwwwww I miss my little puppy.


----------



## Sasha2008

Our new boy Bogart 7 weeks old first day home.


----------



## Sasha2008

Bogart at 7 weeks.










Bogart at 8 weeks.. man they grow fast, even just one week.


----------



## kellync

look now 2 weeks later!!!! Jeez..


----------



## Bama BMW M3

Gus @ 8.5 weeks


----------



## Helly

Jackson (7 weeks yesterday) says Good Morning!!!


----------



## roxy84

my puppy is gone!
it happened so fast. enjoy the puppies while you can. shes still very much a puppy behaviorally, but i do miss that little fur ball.

kimba at 8 weeks








kimba at 11 months


----------



## Helly

> Originally Posted By: HellyJackson (7 weeks yesterday) says Good Morning!!!


Almost 8 weeks


----------



## joeinsa

Angel 8 weeks









first day home not sure if she wantt to leave her crate








[/img] 









enough playing for now.


----------



## Mandalay

Here is a picture of Mandalay when we first brought her home almost 3 weeks ago and then again last night. I cannot believe how much she has changed and grown in just three weeks!! I barely noticed her ears and face losing its black fur and it being replaced with brown until I see these two pictures side by side. And then there is that ear!!! We adore our puppy!!


----------



## reoakman

This must stop before I go out and get another puppy! But seriously, all of you have such wonderful looking dogs...it does make me want another. 

I'm brand new here but have already found a lot of great information on this board. This will be my first official post but who can resist bragging on their puppy?!









The first image is of my boy, Barghest, at about 10-11 weeks shortly after I got him. The second pic is of him a couple of weeks ago, at 9 months.



















Sorry they are so huge!


----------



## GSDog

On the left its Major 6 1/2 months old and Zack to the right is 8 1/2 months old.


----------



## larrydee33

Thank you for the pictures they are great


----------



## rebecca446




----------



## joeinsa

Here is Angel after returning from the puppy hospital. She is recovering nicely.







[/img] 








[/img] 








[/img] 








[/img]


----------



## skyizzy

She looks just like my Izzy when she was that age. Same markings on the face


----------



## skyizzy

Izzy,


----------



## Trixie's Mom

Trixie trying to figure out how to get that thing opened!!


----------



## Wolfie

7 week old Yukon, at the breeders:









8 week old Yukon, two days after arrivng:


----------



## rebecca446

Behr(bear) at 4 1/2 months.


----------



## Mandalay

New pictures of Mandalay. In the one picture Max, the dominant furry critter in my house, is standing on top of Mandi's crate thinking about if he wants to continue to allow her to drink or not.


----------



## chump

Here is Sasha with my Brother. She is 4 months old


----------



## DarkEquine

Pic from the WISENLAND Website
http://www.wiesenlandgsds.com/contact.asp (2008 Litters)
These are the pups that I have to choose from...isn't the bitch beautiful?


----------



## Solo'smom

Oh look at all these cute puppies! Here is my Solo. He is 18 weeks old.


----------



## Gsd01

> Originally Posted By: Gsd01Here are Pics of Rex Von Heavensent
> 
> 7 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 weeks


<span style="color: #000000">*<span style='font-size: 14pt'>Here is an update on REX at 14 Months now and still growing! </span>*</span>


----------



## rokanhaus

<span style='font-size: 14pt'>"brown" from the F litter von Rokanhaus</span>


----------



## shadow mum

evNbJU_th.jpg[/IMG][/URL] 

Shadow's littermates (Shadow is bent over)



Shadow lounging at home


----------



## DarkEquine

This is one of the pups from my above post. His name is Zac. 

"It's not fair! I wanna be in there with you!"








Eww...puppy snot on the window!!!


----------



## Helly

Jackson at 16 weeks


----------



## BMORTS

Greta 8 Weeks


----------



## FoxTrot13

First time posting, but here is my baby girl Koda
<br> Koda at 8 weeks









<br> Koda at 16 weeks


----------



## Sherush

Jesse at 8 weeks old





9 weeks old



13 weeks old


----------



## chevysmom

Our new girl, Shya...

4 days old










4 weeks old










7½ weeks










9½ weeks


----------



## Kaisergsd

Kaiser
7 weeks

















9 weeks

















10 weeks


----------



## littledmc17

love the one with his paw up


----------



## hvaclu

My little Greta is growing up...Shes 5 months now.


----------



## Kaisergsd

> Originally Posted By: littledmclove the one with his paw up


Thanks, One of my faves as well. We were practicing the Sit command..


----------



## Sweet Mammy

Angel is 2 months (yesterday) and weights 7.5lbs.
Here she is with my very small cat.... Angel is smaller







But probably not for very long!


----------



## Jeepnick

Here is Anubis at 13 weeks....


----------



## jharmon

Sima at 7wks
http://i518.photobucket.com/albums/u347/jharmon3/DSC00009.jpg

at 9wks, second night at home
http://i518.photobucket.com/albums/u347/jharmon3/DSC_0148.jpg


at 11wks
http://i518.photobucket.com/albums/u347/jharmon3/DSC_0156-1.jpg


----------



## Sergeant

Hi Everyone meet Sarge......(7weeks)


----------



## Nerrej

Here is Sasha the first day I got her. (6.5 weeks) 










4 days later (7 weeks)










14 weeks


----------



## rglbegl

This is Kimber
She is about 10 weeks in this shot


----------



## rglbegl




----------



## Prince Of Persia

Hector first day we got him, he was 8 weeks:









here he is at 2.5 months almost:









and at 4 months:


----------



## dawnie

This is Bullet. He's 11 weeks old.


----------



## MoRooney

Here is Kaiser at 8 weeks!


----------



## Jimdeez

I keep adding pics in my other threads should put them in here....all pics ive poster before thought id put em all together.

6 weeks at the breeders










8 weeks, day after coming home










9 weeks, one ear up










10 weeks and 3 days old...both ears up ??


----------



## CookieTN

I will show you my uncle's GSD India's puppies. First, let me tell you a little about my uncle and his GSD:
India is a a rescue dog, but she was from either a fake rescue or one run by a very ignorant and irresponsible guy. My uncle was allowed to adopt her pregnant, full of heartworms, and with an ear infection.







My uncle had no idea of these problems until India started labor while chained in the back yard. He didn't find out all the other issues until he took her to the vet, which was several weeks after he got her. I swear, he makes me mad sometimes. What responsible owner would chain a dog and not take her to the vet until the puppies were 5 weeks old!?!?!?! And then he let a customer take the puppy when it was only 6 1/2 weeks old even though I had WARNED him that that shouldn't be done. And they actually are allowing my uncle to breed her on purpose. It hasn't happened yet, but he plans to breed her in about a year. He is no responsible breeder. My uncle doesn't do the proper health testing, doesn't care whether India fits the breed standard or not, he just wants money.







And then when I say anything against it, he acts like I'M the ignorant one.








Now, that my little rant's over, I'll show you the puppies. 

Bear and his sister Sheba at the age of 13 days. (My uncle's JRT is checking them out.)

Sheba at 16 days.

Pictures of Bear at 32 days old:










Pictures of some of the puppies at 37 days old:














Addmitedly, I grew so attached to Bear that I wanted to buy him despite the fact that I wouldn't want to support my uncle's irresponsible ways. I'm glad now that I couldn't buy Bear, otherwise I'd have two GSDs now.
The puppies are now 7 months old. Princess (formerly Cocoa) is the puppy that was places too young. She belongs to the pastor of my church and I hear about her a lot. She is doing good. The pastor seems to think that she's a Belgian Shepherd instead of a German Shepherd just because she's a darker color than most GSDs though.







Eh, no, she's a German Shepherd. I don't have to heart to tell him this though...


----------



## Manfred

Here's Manfred Von Probst, Fred for short.

Fred at about 8 weeks , a day or two after bringing him home









again Fred at about 8 weeks









Fred at about 13 weeks









Fred at 15 weeks









Fred is about 16 1/2 weeks old now and weighs 47 pounds , he turns 4 months this Friday the 19th , I'm curious to see if he gets to 50 lbs by then , probably not , but he'll be close.

His father was a tad over 100 lbs , and I'm guessing that he'll be the same


----------



## Keegan62

hello here us Jack 3.5 months


















here he is at 2.5 months day we got him


----------



## denwil2007

Charm at 10 wks










Charm at 17 weeks


----------



## salinasam

Here is Panzer Pup we love him soooo much!!!! He is 8 weeks and 9 weeks in these pics. Ill have to get some of his training pics next time I go if I can. All I have for now is a camera phone. Everyone who has posted has some really cute pups!!!!!! Love those sweet little ears! Just going to nibble em'!!!


----------



## denwil2007

I love sables!!!!


----------



## Savage

> Originally Posted By: salinasamHere is Panzer Pup we love him soooo much!!!! He is 8 weeks and 9 weeks in these pics. Ill have to get some of his training pics next time I go if I can. All I have for now is a camera


lol, i have Panzer's brother, Rosco! funny to see you post here. We should get our puppies together for a play date. do you live in charlotte? Panzer is a great looking pup. i played with him a few times when i visited Rosco.

Here are a couple of Rosco at 8 weeks, the day he came home. His belly isn't big like in these pics any more.


----------



## Savage

Andie, i have a few pictures of your puppy that you might like to have! Here is your pup at almost 2 weeks:










and Panzer at 6 weeks:


----------



## djraman408

My puppy Gucci when she was around 7 weeks.. She is a purebreed.. she has the white mark because her mother was pure white and father was black and sable


----------



## Drewberry

"MOM! Stop taking pictures of me during my awkward phase!!"


----------



## BJDimock

Frodo, at 3 weeks. He was dropped off at my work and I agreed to foster him because of my expirence with Sheps. He had a horrendous fracture of his right hock. We ended up fusing the joint







joint.














Fodo a week ago at 14 weeks, fused joint facing camera


----------



## BJDimock

I cant say that I've ever seen a blaze, but my Ilan had white toes and and white tip on her tail. It all shedded out by the time she reached four months, and she's very dark now.


----------



## Jolynn

you guys have cut puppies i might get these realy cute ones!


----------



## kasey

Here is our 9 week old Riley Dirk Lynux. B E A Utiful isnt she.


----------



## mistermad

My new boy, he's 14 weeks at the moment "Kryptonite Vom Germelhaus"


----------



## mistermad

and goofy


----------



## islandgsd

This is our Max at 8 weeks old 









Here he is now at 5 months old


----------



## dgbraley

Being old parents of a new pup we just wanted to share some pictures of the new baby


----------



## Baby Byron

Hey guys,

This is our Molly when she was 5 weeks old (DH will download her current pics soon)









This here is our boy Gus, 9 months.









And this one was my fave of all times, my forever missed Sidney.


----------



## bmass01

Here is the newest addition to my pack.

He will be 5wks 12/1


----------



## KCandMace

Mace just turned 9 months two days ago... I think he will always be a puppy to me!


----------



## KohleePiper

Here is Diesel at 7 weeks old when we brought him home

















8 weeks old

















9 weeks old and ears up

















10 weeks and a ball of fire


----------



## BbyParit

Here is my new little girl. She comes home December 7. I have not named her yet.. though she has a great story about how she came to be mine... so I'm considering naming her Karma. But it will really depend on what fits her when she gets here.





























More photos at:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulastout/sets/72157609565813067/


----------



## DukesMyDog

Hey all.. this is my first post. Here's Lil Duke... My first German Shepherd. Got him a month and a half ago. He's 2.75 months... A handsome little bugger... waiting for those ears, anytime now


----------



## BbyParit

New puppy is home. Her name is Georgia.

Fully photo album can be seen at:


http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulastout/sets/72157610941748722/


----------



## KCandMace

Georgia is adorable! Congrats on bring her home.


----------



## Andy Gerber

Here is Dexter. He'll be 7 months on December 17th. 

8 weeks old, the day we brought him home-










about 10 weeks-










about 3 months, starting to resemble a dog-










almost 6 months-










last night and tonight-



















Like I said, he'll be 7 months next week... he's @ 25 inches high and weighs around 63 lbs. His mom is white (dad is black), hence the white toes and light nails in the first few pics.


----------



## Tetley's Mom

Tetley: 9 weeks old


----------



## foader

Here's Chewy at 8 weeks a little tired after the long trip home. With Oscar the mini weiner dog trying to get him to play.









He really likes sleeping next to water dishes.









Here he is at 11 weeks he likes to steal Oscars bed. I think It's because he can't carry his bed around.









13 weeks playing with his friends.










Here he is at 14 1/2 sizing up if he can beat one of the cats to the tree.


----------



## BbyParit

Georgia at 11 weeks.



















We took her to the lake for the first time. She chased a leaf into the water; but after that was not super hip on heading back in. Very cautious. It was 75 degrees out but the water was cold. Can't wait till spring to see how she does.



















Here is the photo album of her 11th week, Christmas and her day at the lake:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulastout/sets/72157611641850259/


----------



## bmass01

Here is Dakota, he came home yesterday and will be 9wks on 12/29.


----------



## KC_Pike

9 week old Ditka...tired boy.










Woke up for grandma.


----------



## sju279

Here are a couple new pics of Rocky...he turned 10 weeks yesterday.


----------



## sam the sheperd

First Snow!!!


----------



## Fafhrd

Karloff before he quite had his right ear up (probably about 13 or 14 weeks?):










Maybe a couple weeks older:










Karloff today (6 1/2 months):


----------



## icesphere18

Here is Apollo at 9 weeks! 








[/img]


----------



## MatrixsDad

Hahah, her face is priceless. This was her a couple weeks ago around 12 weeks. I'll have to get some new ones up tomorrow.









Everyone's pups look great!!


----------



## MatrixsDad

Oops, just noticed the edit feature.


----------



## RSXTSX

Here is a pic of My Isis When I brought her home Dec. 2008 @ 10 weeks. She was knocked out from the 5 hour car ride from the breeders to our home in TN.









Here She is again tooken almost 2 weeks ago at almost 15 weeks (she's 16weeks now)


----------



## yvonneglen

Bacchus was brought home this past Saturday weighing in at 18.25 lbs. at 8 wk. He has been with us for three days and is really awesome. I have to bragg because the little fella knows his name already (or the sound of it) I have tought him come and sit within a matter of a day or two. He also starting to whine when wanting to go outside to relieve himself!! Which I think is fantastic. THe nipping we are working on. His "house" (the crate) he sleeps in it on his own and goes in there on and off during the day. But loves to sleep right next to my feet when I am on the computer (like right now)Here is a little video clip of Bacchus. My 3 yr. old daughter is slowly warming up to him. She has a habit of running away from him and of course Bacchus takes that like she want to play. So we have a lot of work to do with my daughter's interaction with Bacchus. He is a complete joy and I am so blessed to have such a gorgeous, smart little pup and I cannot wait until my daughter lets her inhibition go and we all just sit down and cuddle together. He comes to the door when my husband gets home as you will see in the video.

]Bacchus playing[/url]


----------



## TRAYSTi

Here is Samantha. Born December 14th 2008.

Pictures yesterday.


----------



## utjenn03

Hi everyone! I am brand new to the forum and thought this would be a good place to introduce myself and my puppy, Chloe. She's now 5 months, still working on her not being so scared of other dogs.









9 weeks


















5 months


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Our fuzzy girl Halo


----------



## CarLooSHoo

This is Meesha. 


Her with her sisters.


----------



## tchandler

this is Alice after a day of training and dog park and playing with rambo. she was sooooo tired that she fell asleep on my parents bed like this and i picker her up and carried her to my room, laid her down like this, and she never woke up!









this is alice and rambo together


----------



## Aquaholic

This is Atticus he is 9 weeks old today.

(pic is at 8 weeks old)


----------



## Sashquatch

Hi, Im first time poster here. Thought I would share a couple of puppy pics. Sasha has been with us for 2 weeks now ... still at that tough stage of puppy life !


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Oh goodness she is cute!!!!


----------



## Aquaholic

Here is Atticus again at 9 and 10 Weeks! 

9 weeks








10 weeks








1


----------



## Bella Donna Couture

Here is Samson at 14 weeks.


----------



## Aquaholic

Here is Atticus at 11 weeks! I can't believe how fast he is growing!!


----------



## gerberianshepsky

Quino!
at 20 weeks.


----------



## Bella Donna Couture

Samson at 15 weeks. Isn't he ferocious????


----------



## Marathon

Here is Pierce at 8 weeks old and his buddy Dunkin who is 4 months old.


----------



## hk45shooter

Nico at 7 weeks, & the day I brought him home.


----------



## Hilo

Here is HILO at about 9 weeks:


----------



## ChevyChase

heres Chevy @ 8 weeks


----------



## ashley

Sammy and Niko at 7 weeks old! Sammy is our baby and Niko is my parents pup(Sammy is sitting up)


----------



## osirus

Primo @ 2 months and a week.


----------



## DukesMyDog

Astro's first day home....









Eye boogers galore


----------



## JudyK

Here's my litter of 6 at 4 weeks old: 2 at a time.

http://www.kavanaughshepherds.com/IMG_0144-yellow-girl-A.jpg

http://www.kavanaughshepherds.com/IMG_0147-green-boy-A.jpg

Judy


----------



## JudyK

I'll try that again.......


----------



## JudyK




----------



## JudyK




----------



## l27buick

here my furry brat at 4 month and counting still waiting for the ears to go up


----------



## HeidiW

Here is Bella at 8 wks when I brought her home first day, the ears where glued by her breeder funny.
















two weeks later


----------



## HeidiW

Now here is Bo my newest baby at 8 weeks


----------



## thestig

Dante - First day at 8.5 weeks:









A week ago at 14 weeks old:


----------



## Annichka

What beautiful puppies! Here's my baby, Sigrid, just 8 weeks old today:


----------



## onyx'girl

Karlo at 8 weeks:









[email protected] weeks:


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Here are a few pictures of my new boy. He is just a few days over 5 weeks old in these photo's (taken Monday the 18th). He will be coming home on June 5th.


Stark and "Mommy"









Look at those paws!!!









Stark looking a tad silly in his photo.


----------



## Doggydog

15 wks


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Here are a couple others, not of my boy, but of the rest of the litter. My sister was surrounded by them at one point, 'heaven' as she called it.


----------



## meili.harrison

Meet Logan! 
At 10 weeks old!


----------



## mastercave

Dudley, 11 weeks


----------



## onyx'girl

[email protected] weeks:
I'll win this game!
















And if I move this way, I can get the ball out!








Why are you sticking out your tongue at me, Onyx?


----------



## bamorgan7

he is NAMELESS (might be ace soon)


----------



## bamorgan7

8 weeks today


----------



## Donald Bessey

Roz at 18 weeks


----------



## fireman3571

Roxy! Born 4-10-09, waiting to come home on 6-5-09.


----------



## Donald Bessey

What a cuttie Roxi is


----------



## Donald Bessey

opps Roxy...Sorry


----------



## fireman3571

Thanks Devildog. Not sure we're gonna take her home now









I started a thread in "choosing a puppy" and the feed back has not been great. But man she is cute!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Thought I would update some photo's that I recently posted in here. Stark is still at the Breeders (only 6 weeks) but I just recieved some new pictures.

Enjoy!


----------



## Doggydog

Here's another Jivaditi 14 wks


----------



## Ngala

This is my fuzzy rasta Eva. She is 12 weeks and 25 lbs.


----------



## gbocrafty

What a cutie-pie!!! Love her coat and fuzzies.


----------



## joseph_donnelly

[/img]


----------



## tintallie

DH and I are bringing home our solid black working line puppy at the end of June







(our breeder is holding her for an extra week and a half or so because I am done work on June 30)

Here she is at about 6 weeks:

Miya vom Geistwasser










With two of her litter mates:


----------



## StarryNite

Lulu, 4 months old


----------



## Stephanie17s

Alexa at 7 1/2 weeks. I hope those ears stay up! (they've been up since the day she turned 6 weeks!)























































I'm sorry these are so huge! I didn't realize!


----------



## Velinda81

Kino at 9 wks. 









Nadia-8 yr old, GSD
Kino-9 wk old, GSD


----------



## Bailey's Momma

Here's Bailey. He's 7 weeks old.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM

Here are the Zeus pictures....better late than never, right?

Zeus 4 months old:











Zeus 5 months old:





















Zeus at the Auburn National Park last week. First walk in the woods. Still only 21 weeks old:










With my wife:











More to come once I get the pictures she took over the last few weeks!


----------



## StarryNite

Zeus is beautiful! Love the name


----------



## Effie325




----------



## Xeno

This is My zoe , She's resting from a long walk...cheers!
































john.


----------



## Doubleminttwin

Baya at 8 weeks


----------



## tintallie

Some more pitures of Miya @ 18 weeks old now:


----------



## JakeR

Here is Jake at 9 weeks:


----------



## cindy_s

Quinn at 10 weeks


----------



## Doubleminttwin

Baya at 8 weeks 









(no thats not a wire its her jump rope







)


----------



## Trevorh

Wow! Look at their ears! =]


----------



## AusGSD

Here is some of my girl Maddi- she is 9 weeks today.

At 6 weeks at the Breeders








At 8 Weeks first day home.
























Today at 9 weeks.









She is all personality...so much fun.


----------



## GSDTrain

cute!


----------



## bigboy

aw the puppies are so cute


----------



## jbaross

Well here is Grayson. She's 8weeks old and full of spunk. Hope that calms down soon. lol


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Sorry to break it to you, but you have a German Shepherd... it doesn't "calm down" any time soon... HAHAHAHA!!!

That's the fun and challenge with these guys.. they keep you on your toes.. but it is definitely worth it! 

Your puppy is so cute!!! 

Love how the ears are already standing!


----------



## jodnfletcher

Hi everyone,

I've been reading good info on here for a while now so thought it was time to introduce our baby girl Fletcher (yes it's a boys name - she's going to have identity issues all her life ha!)!

Fletchie at 9 weeks old when we first got her:










At 3 months:










4 months:










Now, at 5 months:



















Yep - her ears have always been up and have never dropped!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Adorable!!!


----------



## bigboy

fletcher is cute and don't worry my mom had or knew a girl dog name red


----------



## TMM

Sky 9 weeks old today.


----------



## pipndur

Zauber vom Eichenluft "Daegan" @ 8 weeks 14 pounds!


----------



## macinblack

I posted one of his pics in the older section...lol OOPS - here is one we took on Friday the 16th...







He is offically 3 months as of yesterday!!









So I thought I would do a Halloween one!!


----------



## alisagirl127

Brooklyn - 9 weeks


























No, her ears are not taped - they just keep going up and down and crooked - hilarious!


----------



## sagelfn

he's 4months old now but here are some pics from my 1st days with Sage


----------



## Josiebear

Here is my 5 month old Josie








b








Josie and her non shepherd buddy

















Josie and her kitty


----------



## Ammit

<span style="color: #000099">*Here is our Loki*
</span><span style="color: #993399">
<span style='font-size: 11pt'>the day we brought him home at 7 weeks</span></span>









<span style='font-family: Georgia'><span style='font-size: 11pt'>Here he is at 8 weeks</span></span>









<span style="color: #CC0000"><span style='font-size: 11pt'>9 weeks</span></span>









*<span style="color: #000099"><span style='font-size: 11pt'>and here he is with Jessie at 10 weeks</span></span>*


----------



## bamorgan7

here is ace at 5 months hes 8 months now i will post later


----------



## AussieGuy

My beautiful puppy Reno with his litter @ 4 weeks old.


----------



## Megan

The day we brought Troopa home (8 weeks old):









9 weeks old:









Yesterday at 11 weeks old and 25 and a half pounds:


----------



## Bcannie

Zeppelin at 7 1/2 weeks









9 weeks









12 weeks today








another of 12 weeks


----------



## Jason L

How big is Zep?


----------



## Bcannie

She weighed 7 lbs when I got her and she is about 22 lbs today (the scale was bounciing a little). She is smaller than my last one, but I'm glad. Last girl was TOO big. Although I know they can spurt up at any time. How big is Ike now?


----------



## Jason L

She was 7 lbs at what weeks? 8? 

Ike came to me 8 weeks old at 12lbs. At 9 1/2 weeks he was 17lbs. Today probably 19-20. He is a whale right now. I'm feeding him 1 lbs of raw a day so I don't think it's that much. Maybe all the crating is making him fat. Crate potato LOL


----------



## Bcannie

Jason, 7lbs at 7 weeks. I think she was 9 at 8 weeks. Today she just turned 12 weeks.


----------



## Tom_T

Maggie, two weeks short of 4 months.


----------



## pinoyGSD

Blitz at 6 weeks.


----------



## AnnetteH

Hi, 


Here is Scooter at 8 weeks...













And again at 15 weeks (today actually!)


----------



## Raziel

> Originally Posted By: AnnetteH
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Here is Scooter at 8 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again at 15 weeks (today actually!)


OMG lOOKs just like my dog!!


----------



## AnnetteH

Awww...would love to see pictures of your dog!


----------



## dawnmarie

First time posting here on these boards. Met my new little munchkin for the second time today, she's 5 weeks and will be coming home with me in another 3 weeks time. No idea what i'm going to call her yet but here's a picture of my little fluffball below. 

So in love with her already. Her and her 13 (yes 13) brothers and sisters are all doing brilliantly but she was the one that stood out to me. She's a bundle of fun even now


----------



## BeaufordDMB

Beauford aka B at 8 weeks, the day we got him!









B taking in the Bean in Millenium Park (before the security guard told us to leave)









Beauford and his crooked ears









B at 5 1/2 months (I cropped out my husband who went in his crate to say hi)


----------



## Inziladun

Just got Xander, and boy is he a handful! Even though, I can't get over how smart he is, we've only had him one day and he already knows to go to the back door to go outside and potty.

Here's him on the way back from picking him up.


Here's his first turd at a Burger King :blush: And boy was it a big one.



Here's him in the back yard playing with his aunt Ryley (Golden) and his Cousin Tyson (Bulldog).



Lying on the Kitchen Floor



Wondering where the Food Bowls went. 


I know he's a German Shepherd, but I couldn't help but be amazed when he started smelling the food storage underneath the Food Bowls and started trying to find a way inside of it, hence why we had to move em.

Finally, him proudly posing next to his rope.



Pictures don't do this guy justice, but really, I don't think pictures do any puppies justice.


----------



## Nea

*Our Neo*

Here are some pics of our pup..Sniff..he's growing up sooo fast... 










He was close to 3 months here; looking at the seagulls..










Finally 3 months










tired after a hike; Neo at almost 4 months










Neo and the "Cone of Shame"; Neo at 4 months










One of his favorite toy; Neo at 5 months


----------



## VaBeachFamily

OHHH neo is cute! I am jealous that yours has perfect ears!


----------



## Nea

Thank you! We're so happy that we didn't have to go through the "taping" or "curler" stage with the ears.


----------



## 93mastercraft

*Buddy*

Here's our new pet, Buddy. We're going to need a lot of help here!


----------



## Tiberius Rex

Tiberius at a bit under 8 weeks:









9weeks:









Silly boy likes licking grass. 









11 weeks and looking more like a GSD. ... and he discovered windows.









12 weeks. Taken yesterday.


----------



## veeds35

our new little guy Legend 9 weeks old


----------



## 93mastercraft

Nea said:


> Here are some pics of our pup..Sniff..he's growing up sooo fast...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was close to 3 months here; looking at the seagulls..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally 3 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tired after a hike; Neo at almost 4 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neo and the "Cone of Shame"; Neo at 4 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of his favorite toy; Neo at 5 months


I love these pics of Neo!


----------



## vinnyb

*Rocco at 10 weeks*

My new buddy Rocco entering 10 weeks.


----------



## rackfocus

We brought Spock over for a day to meet the cats. 

Pu-pu-pu-puppy face, pu-pu-puppy face:










Pretty much the day went like this: Bath, nap, car ride, nap, dinner, nap. It's nice being a puppy...


----------



## DukesMyDog

Beautiful picture... cute dog... Nice camera


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Molly:










Few months later:




























Molly Now:


----------



## bianca

*Molly 8 weeks to 22 weeks*

My molly moo, aged from8 weeks until last week (5 months) 

Note the floppy ears


----------



## spidermilk

I'm new here so I thought I should introduce my puppy: Dax!

He is currently 14 weeks old but is younger (9 weeks) in these pictures:

















Gosh I should take more pictures but it is hard to get him to sit still sometimes


----------



## exkalibur

*Little Chief*

Here is our little bonhomme, at 7 weeks.


----------



## Kamahi

Kamahi when we first brought him home at 9 weeks:




























Tosca at 6 weeks:


----------



## rackfocus

Spock. He's special:


----------



## flyinhigh34

*Cairo Leonidas Vom Gustav*

Cairo has made it home. He will be 9 weeks on Friday. He was born 4 Mar 10 and he has been an absolute blast thus far. He is super intelligent with LOTS of prey drive from his working lines. Hope you guys enjoy the picture. One ear up, we're half way there!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Aslan and Audi...


----------



## Clay

Meet Kaiser.


----------



## tgolike

*Major*

This is my little man Major. He is currently 7 weeks old, and will be 8 weeks old tomorrow. His ears seem to be on the way up. His mom was a black and tan with the black saddle, and his father was a lighter color but still had the saddle. He will be trained to be a service dog for me. He is a wonderful puppy and already very bonded to me.

There is also a picture of his Mom there.


----------



## Melissa

my little puppy howl  hes just about 18 days old here i think 

this first one makes me giggle


----------



## Harabec

Hello everyone, I thought I should introduce myself and my little guy who just came home this past Friday. His name is Yasko!

4 weeks:

















5 weeks:

















7 weeks:









8 weeks (just after he came home):
















looking sad in his crate


----------



## Holmeshx2

Welcome harabec adorable pup. I especially LOVE the pictures from 5 weeks mainly the second one he just has "this look" to the other little one lol almost like a how dare you lunge at me don't you know I'm a GSD and gonna grow up and you'll be the size of my paw lol.


----------



## Jasper

Titus 8 weeks


----------



## Harabec

Holmeshx2 said:


> Welcome harabec adorable pup. I especially LOVE the pictures from 5 weeks mainly the second one he just has "this look" to the other little one lol almost like a how dare you lunge at me don't you know I'm a GSD and gonna grow up and you'll be the size of my paw lol.


Thank you! The Chihuahua was a rescue my breeder took in which ended up being the litter's hyper little playmate, they most definitely had that 'look' when playing with her


----------



## Equus5O

This is 3-month old Axl.


----------



## MariD

Here's my Rolf the day we brought him home. He was 14 weeks - May 2, 2010


----------



## ryrobes

Here's the first few (decent) ones of our 11 week old Dexter.


----------



## patrons_haus

ryrobes said:


> Here's the first few (decent) ones of our 11 week old Dexter.


:wub: he is so cute.


----------



## Afrancis

I posted this in the introduction section, but Ill post here as well. My new puppy Im picking up on the 5th. Hes 5 weeks old in this pic.


----------



## Tomclaw69

This is Phil!! the avatar not that computer savy to upload


----------



## ruger

*Here is Zeus*

I picked Zeus up on Friday June 4th he's about 15 weeks old.


----------



## vinnyb

*My buddy Rocco, he's growing up soo fast!*

At 9 weeks old, second day home 










Now at 5 months :wild:


----------



## WtxPA

June (11 weeks) studying hard


----------



## fbodyrs96

Shelby 3 mons


----------



## VChurch

Minna at 8 weeks old:









Minna with my four-year-old mix:


----------



## King&Skylar

Skylar at 4 weeks:









Skylar at 7 weeks:


















Niko Hope at 3 months: (she was put to sleep- she weighed 10 pounds at 3 months and never gained weight )










Skylar comes home in 1 1/2 weeks, she'll be 10 weeks old


----------



## DunderBuff

*Mine is coming soon...*

i dont get my puppy for another 3 weeks....so all i have are the pics send to me from the breeder which i posted on my blog. 

Growing Up Dunder


----------



## dogfaeries

Carly at 4 and a half months. (She turned 5 months yesterday, I need to get a current pic of her!)


----------



## Nico's Mom

Here is Nico at 8 weeks, second day home:










And today, 5 months and 43 lbs!


----------



## Jacek

Bella @ 8 weeks


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Dakoda lookin like the gremlin she is.








Koda's very sweet smile after nappin beside my brother's dog.








And Dakoda's favorite sleeping position!!









JACEK---- Bella is precious!!!


----------



## Jacek

Thank you!! So is Dakoda.


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Jacek said:


> Thank you!! *So is Dakoda*.


 She's a gremlin lol!!!


----------



## shilorio

shilo the first day in the car, before she exploded all over me ahaha


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Awww Shilo was always pretty!!


----------



## shilorio

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Awww Shilo was always pretty!!


yea she was a cutie! when we had the choice to pick her it was either her or her sister and she was the one who stayed to say hi to me, so shes the one who came home


----------



## GsdLoverr729

shilorio said:


> yea she was a cutie! when we had the choice to pick her it was either her or her sister and she was the one who stayed to say hi to me, so shes the one who came home


 Aww!! They do pick thier owners don't they? I was going for Koda's brother and she just wouldn't let me leave without her instead!! :silly:


----------



## shilorio

GsdLoverr729 said:


> Aww!! They do pick thier owners don't they? I was going for Koda's brother and she just wouldn't let me leave without her instead!! :silly:


 aww!! thats so cute! we went to this shelter on orcas island last week, bacause they had there own dog park! so i was thinking 'sweet! friendly dogs to plat with shilo!' there were only two dogs there, a lad boxer mix and a older white dog, so they gave us the lad mix to play with, then we took him over for a sleep over! and he didnt want to go back and we didnt want to give him up.. so now he is ours lol


----------



## GsdLoverr729

shilorio said:


> aww!! thats so cute! we went to this shelter on orcas island last week, bacause they had there own dog park! so i was thinking 'sweet! friendly dogs to plat with shilo!' there were only two dogs there, a lad boxer mix and a older white dog, so they gave us the lad mix to play with, then we took him over for a sleep over! and he didnt want to go back and we didnt want to give him up.. so now he is ours lol


 Aww he's pretty. I bet Shilo's lovin havin a new friend around!! I'm not alloud to go to shelters because I try to bring all the dogs home . They're usually such good dogs


----------



## shilorio

yea they are  he has seperation anxiety though D:... he chews and barks, thats why they let him go..


----------



## GsdLoverr729

shilorio said:


> yea they are  he has seperation anxiety though D:... he chews and barks, thats why they let him go..


 Aww poor thing. Have you tried taking like a towel or blanket, rubbing it on all the family members, inclucing Shilo, and giving it to him wen you leave him alone?


----------



## shilorio

no but thats a good idea! i will try that for sure and what should i get for him to chew on?


----------



## shilorio

i also dont get how you correct a dog from barking if your away..


----------



## GsdLoverr729

I have never corrected my dogs while away. I don't find it possible lol. But I usually give my dogs a kong or rawhide bone while I'm away, as well as the cloth rubbed on familiar scents. All of them do well now.


----------



## shilorio

ok ill try al of that !  thanks a bunch! he is such a happy lil' guy!


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Anytime!! Glad I could give advice for once haha!!! And I bet!! He's got a new playmate and a mommy


----------



## shilorio

aww  yeah he is a ball nut to i always wanted a dog that had a good motivater! haha


----------



## GsdLoverr729

LOL!! My lab is CRAZYY about tennis balls!! Dakoda is happy just to get love though, thank god.


----------



## shilorio

hahahaa! thats good! same with shilo she is a love bug!! she loves dadymore though lol


----------



## GsdLoverr729

Aww now who would love dad more?


----------



## shilorio

shilo lol chucho is a male and he is even showing signs of likeing him more! lol


----------



## spidermilk

Dax @ 6 months:


----------



## blackviolet

Most recent goofy pic (12 weeks):













My favorite so far. Not bad for a camera phone!










He looooooves the mud! Ugh. Haha.


----------



## ngarza

Eko at 6 weeks when we picked her up.









Eko next to the air conditioner we use for seeing how much our pups have grown.









Eko wrestling with our 4 month old Sheltie/Rat Terrier mix Foxy.









Eko playing with Foxy and meeting our parents 12 week old Giant Schnauzer.


----------



## Shelbycobra

*Cobra*

8 weeks


----------



## VChurch

Goodness it's amazing how quickly puppy's grow!!!

This was two days before she turned eight weeks old:








And the other day at 14 weeks old:








Not sure why this one attached like this, weird:
View attachment 2832



She's sooo cute; seems like she'll be a dark shepherd too; compared to some of the pictures I've seen of some black/tans....but who knows.


----------



## Slickfilip23

oh wow so many cute pups im so excited to have joined this website. i just got a female pup and we r having a blast with her


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler

Blitz at 8 weeks and 5 mos.


----------



## Pleopard

Here is my baby boy Kaiser.


----------



## Jacek

Bella @ 12 weeks and just at 4 months yesterday.


----------



## VegasResident

*Romeo - Born 6-10-2010*

At 7.5 weeks










At 10.5 weeks










Getting his shots yesterday, he will be 12 weeks tomorrow


----------



## Kela

*Beautiful puppies you all have Im not sure how to post a pic yet so any help would be appreciated hugs Kela*


----------



## BlackthornGSD

My O puppies at 7.5 weeks


----------



## RangerFranklin

Franklin - German Shepherd x Yellow Lab


----------



## NguyenMDX

C.C. at 7 weeks old


----------



## zone9alady

Brando at 11 weeks


----------



## seyffertc

*Chloe at 16 weeks*

Hello all my name is chris i am currently in Iraq but will be comeing home in the next few weeks.:wild: while away i been talking my wife into letting me get another german sheperd while she wasnt to keen on having another large dog breed in the house it didnt take to many puppy pictures to convience her. in fact she actually just went and picked up my new baby girl chloe yesterday from a repetable breeder in chicago area. I cant wait to get home and love on my Wife/son/ and new daughter chloe!!! hope you all like the pics attached.


----------



## CNTLOSE

Our dog Athena is on the bottom here...she won the next round


----------



## blackviolet

The colors on this are a bit off, but here's Godric from today, at 4.5 months:


----------



## Helios

*Helios at 4Months*

His first time seeing a COW:wild:



























This is the cow:laugh:










Helios at 5 months


----------



## WtxPA

This is my sweet girl June at 6mos.


----------



## Kaiser730

Say hello to Kaiser....8 weeks, came home about 24 hours ago.


----------



## blackviolet

Godric is 5 months old. I made him a picture thread, so I'll just post one pic here.


----------



## CaseysGSD

Blitz at 10 weeks old







http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff450/caseysGSD/12week.jpg?t=1287154576

Blitz now (turned 4 months old yesterday)







http://i1236.photobucket.com/albums/ff450/caseysGSD/photo-1.jpg?t=1287154651


----------



## hmeiss

Introducing Sophie...

8 wks:







[/IMG]

Around 10 weeks:







[/IMG]

And one today at 14 weeks with 17 month old Sam:







[/IMG]


----------



## JustMeLeslie

This is Jamie Lee she will be 4 months old next Sunday the 24th.The first pic is her at 9 wks. The last two are her at 15 weeks. She is such a good puppy!!:wub: We love her alot!!:wub:


----------



## VegasResident

Here is my boy growing from 8 weeks to this last Friday when he was 18 weeks old!

8 weeks









10 weeks










12 weeks










14 weeks










18 weeks!


----------



## CaseysGSD

VegasResident and hmeiss......cute puppies! all our babies are just a few days apart from one another! It will be fun to watch them all grow in to beautiful adult GSD's!


----------



## VegasResident

Kaiser730 said:


> Say hello to Kaiser....8 weeks, came home about 24 hours ago.


OMG those huge ears!!! So cute Kaiser!


----------



## NguyenMDX

Meet C.C., this was when I got her at 7 weeks old:


























Here is C.C. now at 14 weeks:


----------



## NguyenMDX

Someone on another car forums did a caption:


----------



## ahazra

And here is my Zorro. He is 8 weeks. We got him earlier this week.


----------



## SnoopandWolfy

Wolfy at his current age, 15wks:


----------



## Dmoseley

A few pic's of my pup at her house. She isn't yet old enough for me to bring her back  and one of my Black lab.


----------



## Cherry314

*Then and Now*

Kona is the silver GSD and Jax is the black and fawn GSD
View attachment 4345


View attachment 4346


----------



## KZoppa

Here's Shasta at 6 months old


----------



## rgold1963

Here are a few pictures of our new little guy. He's 6 1/2 weeks so he won't be coming home with us for about 10 more days. Haven't decided on a name yet but have a long list of possibilities. 

Ron


----------



## jaggirl47

Here is Leyna at around 8 1/2 weeks. She only looks innocent. lol


----------



## BluePaws

*In a few weeks ...*

What I call 'the puppy pile' ... in a few weeks, one of these will be mine. :wub:


----------



## ba1614

1yr old tomorrow Abby, and little brother Duke, 9wks.


----------



## BluePaws

*Puppers*

3 1/2 week old pups (about a week ago) .. in a few more weeks, one will become New Pup! 


















This guy zonked out with his head on my leg ... he found a warm, comfy spot and was not giving it up! 










It was the end of the day, and they'd had a hard day of being puppies!! :wub:


----------



## holland

The pic of the one zonked out is so sweet Congrats!


----------



## BluePaws

He cracked me up, I nudged him a couple times just to make sure he was still alive (call me paranoid ... he was a heavy sleeper!! *grin*). Ironically, that's the one I've had my eye on pretty much since they were born because I liked his 'pack personality' .. I'm hoping his temperament and 'real' personality develop as well in the next few weeks.


----------



## bryantq

I get Ace in a couple of weeks!


----------



## BluePaws

Congrats!! He's going to be quite a looker!!!


----------



## shortshifter

Here is my little Buddy Ramsay! 

We have a lot more recent pictures of him (he is now just under 4 months old) all these pictures are of him no older than 3 months. 

Once I get home and off of my work laptop I will upload some more!

Jay


----------



## shortshifter

Beautiful Dog!



NguyenMDX said:


> Meet C.C., this was when I got her at 7 weeks old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is C.C. now at 14 weeks:


----------



## BluePaws

shortshifter said:


> Here is my little Buddy Ramsay!
> 
> We have a lot more recent pictures of him (he is now just under 4 months old) all these pictures are of him no older than 3 months.
> 
> Once I get home and off of my work laptop I will upload some more!
> 
> Jay


LOVE the one of him under the table!!


----------



## crboggs

Dexter at just a bit older than 3 months.


----------



## shortshifter

BluePaws said:


> LOVE the one of him under the table!!


Thanks! Thats my buddy. He tries to get in there still but he cant fit. So cute!


----------



## Kaiser Odin

*Video of my puppy*






This is Odin playing with a ball!


----------



## VijaR

*Introducing Alta-Tollhaus Primo @ 1 week*

Just can't wait to get him home! 


Primo 1 Week | Long-Dangerous Tails


----------



## Deuce

Deuce at almost 6 months...


----------



## Zan

*Finally figured out how to post pics*

Neko at 7-1/2 weeks:


And a bit later, at about 15 weeks:


----------



## Otto's Mom

*Dobby!*


----------



## Zan

Oh, Dobby is adorable! That expression just looks like "is it time to open presents now, huh, huh?" Very cute.


----------



## Tammy GSD

Sheva at almost 9 weeks and me holding her at 10 weeks and 2 days.


----------



## Nana

*New Puppy*

Help us name our new puppy!!

She is a 6 wk old Female GSD.


----------



## koda00

bryantq said:


> I get Ace in a couple of weeks!


 OMG! he is just the cutest pup ever! Is he a long coat?


----------



## SchDDR

Danke, 14 Weeks
With her boy.


----------



## BluePaws

Logan, at just about 10.5 weeks: :wub:

Guarding the refrigerator ... a trick that will come in handy when I've re-started my Weight Watchers regimen! 










Just a head shot ... 










His ears were up for a whole day! They're semi-flopped again now ... I'm enjoying the up and down stage.


----------



## StigzMom

*My first dog... ever!*

Okay... my first... thank goodness my husband grew up with dogs! 
We are head over heels! And,so is our 7 year old daughter! :wub: He is a beautiful, sweet puppy! He is 7 weeks old. We have named him Stiglitz (we call him 'Stiggy' for short!)


----------



## KaiserGSDLove

My dog Kaiser:wub:


----------



## largemouthhog

Picking up ROKI January 23rd, Female GSD!!! Only 5 weeks in this picture


----------



## Nana

*Ears Going Up!*

Molly's Ears going up! She is: 54 Days old! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## koda00

largemouthhog said:


> Picking up ROKI January 23rd, Female GSD!!! Only 5 weeks in this picture


OMG she's so cute


----------



## demonx

Introducing Chloe - 9 weeks old


----------



## largemouthhog

New pics of Roki at 5 weeks and 7 weeks!!! Picking her up the 22nd!


----------



## myCOCO

I've been having a field day looking at everyone's adorable photos! All the puppies are so adorable. 

Here's my baby Coco:


----------



## momtoshadow

Here is a picture of Shadow the day we picked her up, all 9lbs of her. she was such a tiny little thing!









Here is a more recent picture.


----------



## GeorgiaJason

Georgia at 8 weeks and now 5months


----------



## Lmilr

My little puppy Jager. The first picture is when we first got him at 4 weeks old and the second is him at 10/11 weeks.


----------



## CassandGunnar

These are a couple of years old but since I'm so proud and I love the pics so much, I'm putting them up again:


----------



## scsuperfan




----------



## Kola_2010

*Kola*

This is Kola 8 1/2 weeks old... 
I'll get some outside shots tomorrow... 

Love my lil girl... :wub:


----------



## Buckhunter

say hello to my little friend !!!!! 


introducing ............ Voodoo Chile von Fenja .......... my new working line puppy !!! .......... 8^)










[/IMG]









[/IMG]


----------



## Buckhunter

sorry ......... having trouble with the pics


----------



## Buckhunter




----------



## Buckhunter

he is 12 weeks old .......... just picked him up today ............ I have been trying to pick between him and another male that is /was much darker in color for the last 3 weeks ............ But this one has darkened a lot in that time and I like this puppy's personality the best........... the parents both have a ton of drive ! 


I'm hoping to take him to Sch3 in his future !!!!!!


----------



## cassadee7

Saber, 11 weeks old


----------



## lanaw13

*Osa 7 weeks*

Here is Osa, 7 weeks old

Osa - lanalou's Photos


----------



## lanaw13

*Osa 7 weeks*

Let me try again....







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## missmychance

Frodo is now 3 but I thought I'd share since I'm new here. In order... 11 weeks, 12 weeks, 14 weeks.


----------



## rolandk

Today is my first day with Danny, he will be 7 weeks in a couple of days.


----------



## lanaw13

*Osa and the Froggy*

@Roland, how adorable! I can't resist uploading this pic
Osa, 7 weeks







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## largemouthhog

Roki Stiglitz at 11 Weeks! Finally learned the commands SIT, STAY, COME


----------



## BOHICA Bay

This is my Ziva - she is six weeks in this picture. It's the latest picture I've got from the breeder, will have plenty to post once we get her home, lol


----------



## HeyJude

Picked this little boy out today, he is 7 weeks old. I get to pick him up next week. He doesn't have a name yet, I'll find the best one for him when he gets here.


----------



## BluePaws

Logan, or 'Lolo' is now 4 months old. He got a new doggie bed, which he takes turns using with his mini-aussie brother ... they swap beds. There's one next to the desk here where I work and one across the room.


----------



## xArsAmatoria

In my defense, he's been a lap dog since he was born! (9 weeks)


----------



## HeyJude

xArsAmatoria said:


> In my defense, he's been a lap dog since he was born! (9 weeks)


He's a cutie!


----------



## HeyJude

*Harley can play fetch!*

He is getting real good at this... I have an itty bitty house, not much room for playing ball.


----------



## suzzyq01

He was the size of his head at 8 weeks.....so fricken cute!!:hug:


----------



## BackwoodsBBQ

Heres Sasha 7 weeks tomorrow. Dad was a beautiful black silver sable mom was a black and red. Camera doesn't show it but she has alot of silver in her.


----------



## HeyJude

BackwoodsBBQ said:


> Heres Sasha 7 weeks tomorrow. Dad was a beautiful black silver sable mom was a black and red. Camera doesn't show it but she has alot of silver in her.


She is very pretty!


----------



## jprice103

This is Cheyenne. She was 10 weeks yesterday. She is a sable GSD...and a princess!


----------



## ShepherdsField

Some pictures of Roxy's pups. Roxy is a White GSD with a black grandmother and the rest of her grandparents white. Dad is a Sable with a Sable father, and black and tan mother who had a white grandmother (thus the white gene in his heritage). One white pup, 3 black (and tan), and 3 sable. Two days old.

























This was the day they were born.


----------



## Sulamk

Meet Xara! She is 8 weeks old and lives in a very rural little village in South Africa! No puppy schools or such like even the vet is 30 kms away!


----------



## SeanCJ

Here's Duncan Idaho. I've had him for 10 days now. He's 12 weeks old today! These are pics of him at 10 weeks. I've got a few more recent pics I'll post later tonight.


----------



## jprice103

HeyJude said:


> He is getting real good at this... I have an itty bitty house, not much room for playing ball.
> YouTube - harleyball


I'm in love with Harley!! :wub:


----------



## GSDShadow

Beautiful boy


----------



## xArsAmatoria

I took quite a few real nice pictures of my Dallas the other day, so I figured I would share  I haven't been around much lately cause the little guy has been keeping me SOOOOO busy! He's doing great though, despite scaring me to death this past weekend. He got into something poisonous (still not sure what it was...) and we had to rush him to the emergency vet to stay overnight. I was so very worried about him, I didn't think he was going to make it... I was an absolute MESS  But the vets took good care of him and he's back to his normal boisterous self, thank goodness. But he's 12 weeks and doing fabulous!

























(Our foster doberman/rottie mix in the back, we had been calling him Denmark. We found him a home last night! Dallas is gonna miss him but Denmark is going to be very happy with his new parents and his new pit bull sister Zoey)

























Enjoying his new toy


----------



## Boone

Dallas is very cute! I love his ears.


----------



## kane's keeper

Kane our new boy! at 8 weeks.


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6854&d=1299813383


Nose Shot!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6855&d=1299813383

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6856&d=1299813383

I'm 9 weeks here.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6857&d=1299813383


----------



## VDAL

Nuka almost 13 weeks now


----------



## jprice103

kane's keeper said:


> Kane our new boy! at 8 weeks.
> 
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6854&d=1299813383
> 
> 
> Nose Shot!
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6855&d=1299813383
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6856&d=1299813383
> 
> I'm 9 weeks here.
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6857&d=1299813383


 
Kane is GORGEOUS!! Congrats!!!


----------



## jprice103

VDAL said:


> Nuka almost 13 weeks now


:wub:


----------



## BluePaws

kane's keeper said:


> Kane our new boy! at 8 weeks.
> 
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6854&d=1299813383
> 
> 
> Nose Shot!
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6855&d=1299813383
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6856&d=1299813383
> 
> I'm 9 weeks here.
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6857&d=1299813383



I LOVE puppy noses!! :wub:


----------



## VDAL

Oh my!!!Kane is gorgeous!!!:wub:


----------



## jrod

Here is a recent picture of Baron @ 15 1/2 wks old. At the time of this picture it was a Saturday and he weighed 36.8lbs the previous Monday at the vet.

http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss15/jrod1282/Baron/IMAG0021.jpg

I can never get the thumb to show.


----------



## sickdog19

loki


----------



## jprice103

*Cheyenne and Lou*

Here is a video of Cheyenne (13 weeks) playing with one of our Chihuahuas. I was really nervous since Lou is so small compared to her, but things are going really well!!


----------



## HeyJude

jprice103 said:


> Here is a video of Cheyenne (13 weeks) playing with one of our Chihuahuas. I was really nervous since Lou is so small compared to her, but things are going really well!!
> 
> YouTube - VID 20110318 00014


I think Cheyenne will be too big to be playing with your chihuahua much longer!


----------



## HeyJude

*Harley at 3.5 months.*

He is growing up to be a handsome fella, just love him to death!


----------



## jprice103

HeyJude said:


> I think Cheyenne will be too big to be playing with your chihuahua much longer!


I know!! Enjoying it while it lasts!!


----------



## jprice103

HeyJude said:


> He is growing up to be a handsome fella, just love him to death!


He is so gorgeous!! What an adorable face!!! I can understand why you love him to death!! :wub:


----------



## Mello

This is my little girl Nikey (pronounced like the shoe company)
she will be 3 months old on the 29th of March

first night we brought her home at 8 weeks










some candid shots



















she loves to sleep on my shoes. I think it is because of her name. lol


----------



## AlbySniffinButts

Sergeant at 11 weeks, The day I brought him home.









And at 14 weeks.


----------



## SpookyShepherd

We visited our puppy last weekend and got some super cute pictures! Piper (a.k.a. Puma or Piglet from Blackthorn Kennel) comes home next weekend at 8 weeks old!!

With her monkey
Playing with Big Sister
Trotting
Tug Harder!

We can't wait to bring her home


----------



## HeyJude

SpookyShepherd said:


> We visited our puppy last weekend and got some super cute pictures! Piper (a.k.a. Puma or Piglet from Blackthorn Kennel) comes home next weekend at 8 weeks old!!
> 
> With her monkey
> Playing with Big Sister
> Trotting
> Tug Harder!
> 
> We can't wait to bring her home


She is so darned cute!


----------



## SpookyShepherd

Thanks Jude! She'll be coming home this Friday


----------



## juicedgr95

This is Axle, 8 weeks old trying to coax my 6 year old Boxer/pit mix to play with him. She is still not too sure about the puppy but is coming around!

http://www.facebook.com/v/10150143111326479


----------



## HeyJude

Harley is 4 months old today!


----------



## jprice103

What a handsome boy!!! And I love his "lion's mane"!


----------



## SpookyShepherd

Piper is nine weeks old now and has been doing great! Here's a new picture 









She loves to run, jump, and tug on her rope toy!


----------



## SamTheDog

Sam at 12 weeks and 2 days, ears are now up about half the time.


----------



## juicedgr95

Axle, 9 weeks, This picture was taken yesterday (Wednesday) Ears came up over the weekend and have stayed there! Looks like a totally different pup.


----------



## Klamari

Rayne :wub:


----------



## koda00

Zorro 14 wks


----------



## jprice103

All of these puppies are SO adorable!! :wub:


----------



## Whiskey Six

*He's home!*

Kaiser vom Wildhaus "Kreig". What an AMAZING puppy.


----------



## HeyJude

Beautiful!


----------



## Twisted

Heres our puppy, Xane. He's currently 15 weeks old. He pretty much knows sit, lie down, leave it, and kennel up. He's currently in the petsmart training class(i'm not liking it so much. thinking about finding a new place.) Still trying to get him to stop nipping at us when we try to pet him.


----------



## SamTheDog

Sam at 14 weeks!


----------



## goccia

*This is Apollo*


----------



## cntrygrl

*My little man Axel =)*

Here is my new puppy Axel, who is considered the "runt". In the first Pic he is 4 weeks, second pic is of him at 3 weeks, third is him at almost 7 weeks (he's only 6 pounds :blush, and the last is him at 6 weeks in love with a TV. I will be picking him up next Friday! =D I am hoping he is still going to get bigger and catch up and not be really small:wub:.


----------



## BGSD

cntrygrl said:


> Here is my new puppy Axel, who is considered the "runt". In the first Pic he is 4 weeks, second pic is of him at 3 weeks, third is him at almost 7 weeks (he's only 6 pounds :blush, and the last is him at 6 weeks in love with a TV. I will be picking him up next Friday! =D I am hoping he is still going to get bigger and catch up and not be really small:wub:.


The third and fourth pic are the best.


----------



## cntrygrl

Thanks BGSD!  I thought he looked priceless while watching the TV. It was funny, I would be playing with him then all of a sudden he would plop down and watch it for a few min! It was soooo funny, wish I could have gotten a video of it.


----------



## goccia

cntrygrl said:


> Thanks BGSD!  I thought he looked priceless while watching the TV. It was funny, I would be playing with him then all of a sudden he would plop down and watch it for a few min! It was soooo funny, wish I could have gotten a video of it.



You've gotta love puppies. He's adorable, Apollo, my puppy has decided that the floor is not good enough for him to sit on to watch tv, he has to sit at the end of the bed and watch because the view is better hahaha.


----------



## Sleepyhouse22

Ranger at 14 weeks. He's finally starting to grow.


----------



## Konotashi

Sleepyhouse22 said:


>


I love his little gloves!


----------



## Yenko

*Yenko*


----------



## Sammy79

Cool dog!!


----------



## rjThor

Thor the first week we brought him home, and at 2 and a half months and then Today..


----------



## juicedgr95

First time swimming! 13 weeks old.

Swimming video

Sorry cant figure out how to embed video from Facebook


----------



## Cruiser

He is so cute!!


----------



## Tems

*Cooper*

When I got him (3 months)










Now (4 months)


----------



## Sleepyhouse22




----------



## Shaina

My little girl, Versailles!


----------



## afriel10

what colour do you think rambo will be and what kind of coat does he have  please help:help:


----------



## gsdraven

afriel, you'd get more replies if you started your own thread instead of posting on other's threads. But, to answer your question, he looks like a stock coat and will be a saddle black and tan.


----------



## Whiskey Six

*Krieg is growing up.*

They grow up way too fast. He is still awful cute and is amazing.


----------



## jRDK

when i first got her. :wub:


----------



## Libra girl

*Leo 9 weeks old now*

This was leo when we brought him home last week settled in and mastered all his wees and poos in back gdn sleeps thro the night awake at 5am such little walks


----------



## Diego's mom

*Our Diego*

A few pictures of Diego from the time we got him in April till now :wub:


----------



## xArsAmatoria

My boy is getting way too big! He still thinks he's thirteen pounds, though... :wub: It's crazy how quickly they grow.









This is him today with his coat all roughed up, after playing with our boxer Chloe. He'll be 7 months in two days. He hit his "light" stage and now he's starting to darken back up.


----------



## kmarti32

Diesel at 8 weeks:










Diesel at 3 months:










Diesel at 4 months:










Diesel at 5 months:


----------



## Josie/Zeus

8 weeks old

























5.5 months

















what a monster


----------



## xArsAmatoria

That photo of your pup swimming is priceless!


----------



## LARHAGE

LOL!!!! There it is! The elusive Loch Ness Monster!!!!


----------



## OurAdalai

Hello to the forum, we are the proud new parents of a 10 week old GSD, we named her Adalai, her ears still haven't stood up but that's ok, this is her first day home and she's been a little shy staying in her crate most of the day, but she has been outside to potty 4 times today, with only one accident.

Here she is


----------



## tsteves

Im not a photographer but here are some updated pics of Kona. She is a silly girl and wont sit still long enough most times to get a proper pic.


----------



## SMS

Nottingham (Hammer) at 10 weeks.

He has a little growing to do to fit into that big name...


----------



## FG167

Kastle van het Basjes Huis


----------



## Esoteric

Copper 5 days after i got him









his response to Slayer's music


----------



## ShepherdLuver25

Here is our new boy Trooper. Hes 7 weeks old. Does he look purebred to you guys? And Macie my 7 month old 60.2lb long haired female.


----------



## SMS

Hammer (see better pics below) now at 12 weeks getting familiar with the livestock. He has already figured out how to push them out of a shed.


----------



## SMS

ShepherdLuver25 said:


> Here is our new boy Trooper. Hes 7 weeks old. Does he look purebred to you guys? And Macie my 7 month old 60.2lb long haired female.


Macie looks like a great dog. Very nice.


----------



## max*may

I am a new momma to Max. We've had him now 2 weeks. I am told he is a pure bred, all black German Shepherd. I have never had a GS, but so far am in love. Life is going well so far. Within the first week, we only experienced 3 accidents. He has learned sit, come, and his name. He acclimated to his crate exceptionally well. Here's hoping the progress continues!


----------



## ninemaplefarm

Here's my new pup: Sky

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10337&stc=1&d=1312374146

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=10338&stc=1&d=1312374146


----------



## bruiser

*'Bruiser' 9 mos. and still growing*

but will always be my 'boy' love him more and more everyday :wub:


----------



## Sheemaset1

Oh my Gosh, that looks like my old yard, pool and like my dogs reaction to the water. LOL


----------



## Wamo

*Also got a gs puppy does he look purebred?*

I recently rescued a pup from very poor conditions and was wondering if he (Alister) is purebred I also have one other question he was recently diagnosed with HOD and has seemed to outgrow it acts normal in everyway a puppy should but I was wondering if he outgrows this illness are there still affects of dwarfism and other things here is a picture of him


----------



## sna1987

Okay, these are actually from a couple of weeks ago, but here they are. This is my puppy Zonda. I'll be so excited when she gets here.


----------



## Ishmail

My uncle has a husky named sky, cool cool name.


----------



## justincase

meet Zieke von Hügelblick...he is 8 weeks old


----------



## missykel3

Here is my male at 7 weeks!


----------



## Sammy79

Ace at 5 months.


----------



## zackgsd

If this works meet granite.


----------



## sna1987

*The newest pictures I have of Zonda and Trueno*

The sable isn't ours.


----------



## Otus

*Meet "Reno"*









I hope this picture post works. The pic is "Reno" at 8 weeks.
He is my first pup from working lines. He is very quick to learn, I'm so impressed & happy with my new fur baby.
His breeder is the wonderful, fantastic Julie Marlow of Vom Banach K9 that I heard about here on this forum.


----------



## zalindara

do ya'll think she is full gs?


----------



## ShepherdLuver25

So we FINALLY got to bring home out pup had to wait longer than we thought because his ringworm didnt get better like we thought. We decided to name him Ryli he is 11 weeks old.


----------



## Stella's Mom

justincase said:


> meet Zieke von Hügelblick...he is 8 weeks old


He is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Stella's Mom

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...8f00a880349e78e3076e72_6999.jpg?dl=1299619722


----------



## Cjkl50

Clyde. Our new boy


----------



## Erock732

Here is my girl when she was a puppy


----------



## tjzick




----------



## tjzick

tjzick said:


> View attachment 11125


his name is tony. hes about 7 weeks here. right about now id say hes goin on 5 months. i couldnt ask for a better pup except his very tight-wound and ready to go and hes pretty much an alligator. getting better though


----------



## tjzick

heres the lil guy now.


----------



## tami97

*Shasta*
















Shasta at 4 months


----------



## Doubleyolk

Miss Bella at 15 weeks.


----------



## daisyrockera




----------



## daisyrockera

First time poster, and first time GSD owner 









at 6 wks









at 7 wks











at 9 wks


----------



## Cain11

*is my puppy full?*

This is my first dog and he is now 5 months old. I received him from my aunt who just had him there and I took him in because they did not want any puppies. Can anyone tell me if he is full shepherd or mixed?


----------



## TrickyShepherd

Here's some of Zira within the last 5 1/2 months:


First day. 3.5 months old.










First week.. crate training.... Look at those HUGE ears!!










Graduating puppy class... 5 months old










Showing off after coming back from the groomers... 7 months.











7 Months =)










Showing off "doggles" at Petsmart! lol... 8 months old.


----------



## cntrygrl

*Axel - 5 weeks to 7 months =)*

He was the runt (we called him little man) and 10 lbs at 8 weeks. Now he is growing into a big man! =) :wub:


----------



## whitemochi

Mochi, currently 8 weeks and 1 day...

@7 weeks in the car on the way home!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LaRen616

Malice at 14 weeks old, almost 4 weeks ago. I need new pictures.


----------



## Lady Lulu

Presenting the lovely Lady Lulu:


Both pics were taken around 10 weeks.


----------



## VegasResident

:happyboogie:I love puppies!!!!!!!!!:happyboogie:


----------



## tami97

h








Shasta 3 months








and at 8 months


----------



## boiseno

Here's Cedar. She's about 10 1/2 weeks here. Lovin having a puppy in the house.


----------



## mntmoses

here's my newly acquired puppy!!! 

a beautiful girl...Emma!

she's amaaaazzingg! 5 months and eager to please!


----------



## kitmcd

Isa at 12 weeks


----------



## shep818

Our little "Shep" (Short for Shepard, his actual name)  @8weeks and a quick 4weeks later!!


----------



## hattifattener

*Odi*


----------



## Rahrah

Fenrir the day we picked her up-
(8weeks,3days old)

and two days ago- 
(11weeks,5days old)


----------



## ParisGSD

here is Paris @ 8 weeks


----------



## RocketDog

Tomorrow, he will be 5 months!! ♥


----------



## IronOrr

*Izzy*

Here is our Izzy!

Long haired GSD from kleinen-zauberberg in Ottweiler, Germany.

SOOO precious!

6 weeks










First day home-8 weeks


----------



## goforbroke510




----------



## ShadowBandit

Here is our new girl! So excited to have her, she is 5 months old, no name yet! :wub:


----------



## ShilohGSD

*1 week old..........Can't wait to pick our Anya girl up!*


----------



## 4score

We went to see the litter today. One of these babies will be ours in 3 weeks! They are 5 weeks old now and doing great!


----------



## Mahryah

Hi Everyone. I finally got a GSD puppy who turned 10 weeks old on Thanksgiving. He is so lazy!  His name is B.J and he is going to be huge I think...lol. He has slept by my bed for the last two nights on a doggie bed and has had no accidents. Yay! Here is a picture of him...when will his ears stand up correctly?  Anyone know what he might look like when he's fully grown?


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

*My Bear!*

Bear 3 Weeks










Bear 5 Weeks










Bear 10 Weeks


----------



## ShilohGSD

*4 week old Shiloh.....previously named Anya.*


----------



## shaybear07

*Here is my boy*

Here is Lucas at 10 weeks. He is now 13 weeks. Love those sweet eyes :wub:


----------



## kitmcd

*Isa 5 months*

Here my girl at 5 months


----------



## BigChiefServiceDog

*Chief*

Here's Chief at 11 weeks, all ready for his first public appearance in his Service Dog in Training gear and again with one ear up relaxing in the kitchen. My avatar is him at 15 weeks, both ears down now LOL


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

kitmcd said:


> Here my girl at 5 months


That is an absolutely adorable face! She looks like she is a combination of Love and Trouble...


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Here is Bear at three months, first in a pose just after a nap (hang glider ears!), and the second photo candid chewing on a goat's skull he found at the beach. Not especially pleased that I had followed him to the place he had taken his "kill"


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Oskar der Drachen said:


> Here is Bear at three months, first in a pose just after a nap (hang glider ears!), and the second photo candid chewing on a goat's skull he found at the beach. Not especially pleased that I had followed him to the place he had taken his "kill"


Adorable pup and look at those ears! I love big GSD ears


----------



## kitmcd

Oskar der Drachen said:


> That is an absolutely adorable face! She looks like she is a combination of Love and Trouble...



Haha. You nailed it!!


----------



## daisyrockera

5 months Roxie


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Bear at just over three months....

We have liftoff on the ears!

We are lying on someone else's bed, and chewing someone else's bone, but Daddy is still proud of us...

Look at our EARS!!


----------



## Bayne's Mommy

*Bayne at 12 weeks*

German Shepherd Mix


----------



## TheVintageAngel

Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah BAT DOG!










Someday maybe she'll grow into her big pink ears....or not, I think she's beautiful either way....

Jemma at exactly 4 months old. :wub:


----------



## MacyGSD




----------



## MacyGSD

*Macy at 14 weeks*



MacyGSD said:


>


 She's at 14 weeks here. With her big ears


----------



## holland

She'll grow into them


----------



## MacyGSD

holland said:


> She'll grow into them


 Lol. I hope so  they look so cute


----------



## BariAnna

*Bari*

This is our new pup BariAnna, we picked her up when she was only 4.5 weeks old. The porch picture is today at 7 weeks old. From what I am reading of the new GSD she is just like every other one with the biting and teething. She is great and we love her, just like having a baby all over again.


----------



## MacyGSD

BariAnna said:


> This is our new pup BariAnna, we picked her up when she was only 4.5 weeks old. The porch picture is today at 7 weeks old. From what I am reading of the new GSD she is just like every other one with the biting and teething. She is great and we love her, just like having a baby all over again.


She too cute


----------



## TheVintageAngel

Ah, she's so cute....I can almost smell the puppy breath!


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

BariAnna said:


> This is our new pup BariAnna, we picked her up when she was only 4.5 weeks old. The porch picture is today at 7 weeks old. From what I am reading of the new GSD she is just like every other one with the biting and teething. She is great and we love her, just like having a baby all over again.


She is such a little chunk! What a darling pup, just like a little teddy. What is her lineage? Are her lines working or show?


----------



## Flynn & Abby's Mom

Here is Abby, we got her (and her sister) and 6 weeks old.


----------



## Flynn & Abby's Mom

Here is Flynn, Abby's sister.


----------



## Moss26

*Welcome home Dux!*

Hi everyone - this is Dux (named after his grandfather)! He made the flight from California to his new home in Houston, Texas last week. We're loving him...at 8.5 weeks, he has a very strong will and bite to match! Can you say training, training, training


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

What a bright interested expression!

I like picture number 10 best.

"Please pose for the picture?"

"Nah! Not gonna!"


----------



## mycobraracr

Mina (4 months 4 days old) today on a little off leash hike.


----------



## MacyGSD




----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Food Bowl Alert Position!

I guess he feels that sleeping with his nose just touching the food bow makes sure he doesn't miss anything!


----------



## llombardo

She was trying to steal my shoe

Robyn at 4 months.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=14610&stc=1&d=1327373432


----------



## mijnosirrom1

This is Sasha. She is half German shepherd and half English shepherd. About 13 weeks in this pic, shes 14 weeks now a tiny bit bigger and ears look diff. Body is mostly black except for legs chest and some belly. More pics to come


----------



## mijnosirrom1

correction:crazy:...about 12 weeks in pic 13 weeks now. 3 months


----------



## k9sx5

*2 wks old*

Chances are I should get one of these two if all goes well, crossing my fingers.


----------



## DieselsMom

Our new 12 week old puppy, Diesel! Been with us for about a week now...first time GSD owners! I have to say it's proving much more challenging than our rat terrier was, but it will be worth it!!


----------



## nylah2012

*Nylah*

First time GSD owner. She is super sassy and super smart! Cant wait to watch her grow!

6 weeks









8 weeks


----------



## PoBD

*Juno from AL*

This Juno, she is about 2.5 months old.


----------



## troy_mia

My first pet ever.

8 Weeks old. 










9 Weeks Old


----------



## Angelina03

Hello fellow Miamian!  PUp is adorable. Boy, girl, name???


----------



## troy_mia

Angelina03 said:


> Hello fellow Miamian!  PUp is adorable. Boy, girl, name???


Thanks! He is a boy. I am still thinking on a name, mostly "Sam". I just got him over the last weekend from Virginia.


----------



## Sunflowers

This is Rolf, our sweet male fuzzball, who is now 4 1/2 weeks old. We pick him up sometime mid-March...can't wait!


----------



## 1337f0x

ZzzZzzZZz


----------



## rebeltini

*Rebel*

Rebel at 9 weeks, 14 weeks, 17 weeks, and present 7 months. He is super friendly, a bit high energy, and always thinks everything is about him.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

*Bear at Five Months Getting Big!*

Here is Bear at five months old, lounging in the afternoon sun. He is not quite 50lbs at five months now. 22 kilos for you metric folks. I got a good couple pictures of Fred the Lab too. He is harder to pin down and get a good face picture of being all black, the light has to be right otherwise it's just a black face with laser eyes. He is eight years old now and has the most peculiar white eyelashes!  










Fred looking dignified...










Fred looking the way he usually does with a S.E.G. on his face, and you can see the pig-hunting scar on the bridge of his nose.










Happy days to everyone!


----------



## Boosted_EJ1

my 7month old


----------



## JEVON

*My new puppy from Little River Canine*

This is my baby Sezja She is 10 weeks old in this pic i got her when she was 9 weeks old I love her. She is very intelligent she has already earned to sit and potty training is now a breeze.


----------



## GrammaD

I brought Huxley home today. This isn't a great picture of him, but with the long ride and introductions to my other dogs and exploring his new home my hands were full. I love him completely 







[/IMG]


----------



## k9sx5

Good Day
This is Zieger he is almost 8 wks and I pick him up tomorrow!!


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Those are great looking puppies! I like the names too Zieger and Huxley are really unusual. 

Is Huxley after the author? His face is very like my Bear when he was a new 8 weeks old, and he has a very black body, are his parents very dark too? Will he keep his black? Bear has so far, very sleek.

I searched Zieger, but without a reference that stood out immediately. Sign or Guide? Does it have a special meaning or a reference? He has a terrific expression, very alert already. He is mischief on paws already I bet!


----------



## GrammaD

Yup  His official name is "Raintree's Brave New World"

His sire is not exceptionally dark







[/IMG]







[/IMG]

Momma is a German dog and the "traditional" red and black saddle back (she was richly pigmented but this photo washed her out)







[/IMG]

Huxley has little "tar heels" that I expect will fade away. I wish they would stay. They are beyond adorable


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Tar Heels? That's the first time I have heard that description. Little black marks on the rear of his legs? You're not from North Carolina are you? 

I have not heard the name Tarheel used with affection since I was in the Army on Fort Bragg. 

Bear or Formally "Dieman Bear von Hussar"


----------



## Emoore

Oskar der Drachen said:


> Tar Heels? That's the first time I have heard that description. Little black marks on the rear of his legs? You're not from North Carolina are you?
> 
> I have not heard the name Tarheel used with affection since I was in the Army on Fort Bragg.


In German Shepherds, "tar heels" is the accepted name for the black marking on the backs of the legs.  It may be an indication that the dog carries black or bi-color recessive.


----------



## Pennylane

*My GSD puppy Katy!!*



















*We are so excited!*:wub::wild:


----------



## Jjgibbs

Here is Gibbs at 14 weeks!!


----------



## Mwilk

*Zeus at 8 weeks*

This was my Valentine present from my wife. Zeus. Maniac GSD puppy!:wild:








[/IMG]


----------



## Laney

Oh no! I have THOUSANDS of puppy pictures of my baby Rivers (literally)!!! You'll have to bear with me, I have a lot of favorites!

My very first picture with him (not great of me, but Rivers looks sooo sweet):









My favorite picture of him:









Rivers 9 weeks:









Sleepy Rivers:









Silly, upside down Rivers:


----------



## KLindsey

Natasha and Ava!!!


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Did you get two puppies together? Are they sisters?

Wow, you ARE brave, two Shepherd pups together... :crazy:

Go with God and break out the Ammunition!

Seriously though, darling girls, keep with the pictures!


----------



## KLindsey

Yes they are sisters! They are a handful and I love every minute! LOL They are great babies, I could not ask for better pups!


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Is it Natasha or Ava who has the lighter eyebrows?


----------



## KLindsey

That is Ava


----------



## PoBD

*Our babies!*

These are our pups, Moro the Silly Sibe and Juno the Juggernaut GSD.

Moro does not care for pictures lol.


----------



## Mily

*Torque*

@ 6 weeks 

One of torques ear is falling is this normal?
thank you


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Oh yes, completely normal and frustrating too!

This is Bear at 10 weeks. Up till a couple of days before this photo, he had been nearly all the way up with both ears, and then.... Flop!

Stuck with the Flying Nun for another month before starting back up again. Nice and tall from about 4 months.


----------



## jprice103

Here is my new puppy Panzer, with his big sister Cheyenne. Double trouble!!


----------



## Mily

Oskar- thank you sooo much!!! i was freaking thinking his ear will stay this way. i have never had a GSD first time 

btw- ur baby is BEAUTIFUL


----------



## kitmcd

*Isa 8 months*

Sorry it is so small. I took with phone and can't seem to enlarge it


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Mily said:


> Oskar- thank you sooo much!!! i was freaking thinking his ear will stay this way. i have never had a GSD first time
> 
> btw- ur baby is BEAUTIFUL


Thank you! This wasn't even the worst ear format he went through. He went a couple of weeks where he would alternate left and right a "fore and aft" earstyle with both folded flat but one over an eye, and the other pointing tailwards.

I didn't dare take a picture of that one in case it "stuck that way" like your Mom talking about your Grumpy Face.


----------



## AkariKuragi

PoBD said:


> These are our pups, Moro the Silly Sibe and Juno the Juggernaut GSD.
> 
> Moro does not care for pictures lol.


LOL! I love their faces in the first pictures. XD It's like they're both thinking "Really? Again with the pictures?"


----------



## pgriz21

*Milo *

My new puppy Milo at 6 weeks  He's so adorable!


----------



## Zeeva




----------



## Loneforce

View attachment 15835


----------



## TaZoR

Tazor 7 weeks to almost 5 months


----------



## Jeven's Tyde

*Jeven's Tyde*













































Last two taken 3/17/12


----------



## SteveTheDog

Steve a bit under 4 months old


----------



## mosul210

SteveTheDog said:


> Steve a bit under 4 months old


 
He looks great!....reminds me of my boy, he is also 15 weeks old. My boy went through a growth spurth the last 3 weeks but seems to have slowed down


----------



## SteveTheDog

mosul210 said:


> He looks great!....reminds me of my boy, he is also 15 weeks old. My boy went through a growth spurth the last 3 weeks but seems to have slowed down


he is going through a growth spurt now. He cannot get enough to eat and he usually isn't food motivated.


----------



## mosul210

SteveTheDog said:


> he is going through a growth spurt now. He cannot get enough to eat and he usually isn't food motivated.


Nice...Here is mine, also 15 weeks. He is a big boy, currently 19.5 inches and 43 lbs.


----------



## SteveTheDog

mosul210 said:


> Nice...Here is mine, also 15 weeks. He is a big boy, currently 19.5 inches and 43 lbs.


jesus. He looks like a brick!! Fluffy. Love his white feets


----------



## Mcap

*Rocco and Milo*

Here are the brothers Rocco and Milo at 14 weeks, both long coats from Mittelwest Kennels.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Gorgeous Boys!

They look like a likely pair. Do they cooperate or compete?


----------



## schatzi14

Jake...18 weeks old


----------



## Mcap

Oskar der Drachen said:


> Gorgeous Boys!
> 
> They look like a likely pair. Do they cooperate or compete?


Well...up until yesterday they were constantly playing. We took them to the breeder for some training yesterday. They were also doing bite traning and puppy evaluations. We got there at 1 and by 3 they were totally different dogs. This morning they were like 2 kids that were sent to military school They both have very mellow temperaments and Rocco is like a big teddy bear that wants to be cradled and have his tummy rubbed.

Mike


----------



## Jeven's Tyde

Love all the pictures in this thread.

Here's some recents of Tyde... 

Chasing/Playing with his soccer ball (Taken Sunday, 4/1):

































Two days shy of 16 weeks (Taken 4/3):


----------



## PoBD

*Juno*

I wanted to put a few more recent pics of Juno up, I think she is sooo pretty and she's such a little love!


----------



## pgriz21

*Milo*

Milo at 9 weeks. his one ear is so cute. they keep going up and down


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Pgriz21, That first photo is the one for the Win!

I was always wondering with my pup Bear about his temper, because he was always such a little sobersides! 

Milo there is a cheerful little soul though isn't he? Lovely grin on his face!


----------



## pgriz21

@oskar der drachen. thank you. That first pic is my favorite. Yes he is always very cheerful he is such a good puppy. I couldnt ask for a better, happier puppy.


----------



## GrammaD

Huxley play trained his little heart out today (sits, downs, recalls, heeling, "watch me" and "leave it") and then crashed out 









The camera woke him up a bit- I think it may have annoyed him 









And please don't worry, his bed is not normally by that outlet and we do keep cords secured- I was washing the hardwoods and moved the bed by the outlet my son was using to recharge one of his gadgets. Funnily enough, thus far Huxley has shown little interest in cords. Our lab was addicted and we learned the hard way to keep them out of reach!


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

GrammaD said:


> Huxley play trained his little heart out today (sits, downs, recalls, heeling, "watch me" and "leave it") and then crashed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The camera woke him up a bit- I think it may have annoyed him
> 
> And please don't worry, his bed is not normally by that outlet and we do keep cords secured- I was washing the hardwoods and moved the bed by the outlet my son was using to recharge one of his gadgets. Funnily enough, thus far Huxley has shown little interest in cords. Our lab was addicted and we learned the hard way to keep them out of reach!


That's *his* bed? Does his diet match the quality of the furniture? I want to live at *your* house!  I can do all of those things, plus cleaning the windows and taking out the rubbish!


----------



## GrammaD

Oskar der Drachen said:


> That's *his* bed? Does his diet match the quality of the furniture? I want to live at *your* house!  I can do all of those things, plus cleaning the windows and taking out the rubbish!


I have 3 of those beds plus extra covers to make washing up easier. They are very good quality but the price is quite reasonable. Highly recommended!

Cedar Creek Pet, Unique Dog Beds, Designer Dog Beds, Orthopedic Dog Beds, Large Dog Beds, Rv Dog Beds

BTW, my kids say the beds are quite comfortable for lounging upon while watching TV


----------



## izzyzmom

*Wolfric*

Here's my baby Wolfric at 11 Weeks and growing up soooo fast!!


----------



## Vaks

izzyzmom said:


> Here's my baby Wolfric at 11 Weeks and growing up soooo fast!!


:wub: 

Hélène


----------



## JennyC

*Here is Tazer*

He is now 8 weeks and 4 days old


----------



## hoocli

Puppy at 8 weeks old.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

JennyC said:


> He is now 8 weeks and 4 days old


What a cutie!

I love the light circles around his eyes, it's like he's wearing a mask with eyeholes cut out.


----------



## Tryndamere

*Meet Tryndamere!*


----------



## Kodiak825

*Kodiak*








This is Kodiak at roughly 12 weeks.







This is Kodiak at roughly 7 months


----------



## RipleysMomma

This is Ripley, born on February 12th! My first GSD and she's WONDERFUL!!! 

At the breeders (I think 4 weeks?) Of course she had to be right up from and in your face! 









Gotcha Day (8 weeks)









9 Weeks - the same day her left ear started perking up!










On her 10 week birthday! Both ears up!!


----------



## jetbootz

My new 8 week old puppy Willow


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Kodiak825 said:


> View attachment 16771
> 
> This is Kodiak at roughly 12 weeks.
> View attachment 16772
> 
> This is Kodiak at roughly 7 months


Sweet pup!

We have a Kodiak in the family, she is a red-gold Chow. The kids at Halloween think she looks like a dog in a Bear suit.

Do you have any more pictures? I love his colours, so well defined.


----------



## Whisper

Love this thread! 

My Fable at 11 weeks:


















Fable at 12 weeks:


----------



## Mily

This is TORQUE he is now 3 months.. *love all the photos!!! *


----------



## Wilma

Here he is... my baby boy. He comes home Monday... I am SO EXCITED!

First pic, just him. Second pic, he's on the left. Third pic, he's in the middle, blue collar. 

His name on paper is Gannicus, but not sure what we are going to call him at home. Still thinking about that one.


----------



## Blue22

Wilma said:


> Here he is... my baby boy. He comes home Monday... I am SO EXCITED!
> 
> First pic, just him. Second pic, he's on the left. Third pic, he's in the middle, blue collar.
> 
> His name on paper is Gannicus, but not sure what we are going to call him at home. Still thinking about that one.


SOOOO CUTE!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mrkhann

*My male GSD Simba (now 5 months)*

Just want to share Simba.

He is now 5 and half months .... pics are from when 2months old and recent ones.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

I like that middle photo of Simba, that's a smile with *personality*!


----------



## Skar

Haha hey Simba, meet Skar


----------



## sargesc

*This is Sarge*

This is Sarge. 9-weeks.


----------



## troy_mia

My Puppy at 5 Months ...


----------



## AnnieLove

*My Wazelle!*

Can't post picture I'm on an iPhone and it's not working 

14 weeks today!


----------



## Matt Livingston

*My new puppy!*

Mya. She is almost 8 weeks old.


----------



## stoli2003

Zore just turned 5 months this week, he is everything and more what we expected from him.


----------



## lzver

Here are pictures of Jake at 8 weeks, 12 weeks and 16 weeks.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Picture number three is a happy Jake! What did he just finish killing?


----------



## brandongill1

Here's Odin


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

brandongill1 said:


> Here's Odin


We'll get these two together with some friends to play The Hokey Pokey and they'll clean up...

"You put your Right foot in and you shake it all about..."


----------



## Sarah~

Here's Mr. Eko! He's my very first German Shepherd  Do you think he's going to stay mostly black as he gets older? He is starting to get little specks of tan here and there on his shoulders, and more tan on his face. The second picture is my most recent, taken a few days ago, he is 12 weeks. Is it weird his ears fall inward like that?


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

I'm finding that Bear is getting moreand more tan on him as he gets older. These pups really resemble their parents I am finding as I look along the time-lapse trains of photos.

Do you have any pictures of his Sire? That would answer most of your colour questions I think.

Bear looks more and more like his Dad all the time. The Von Hussar line he comes from all have a very strong family resemblance though. You can mark similar coats and faces all through the related dogs.


----------



## Sarah~

His sire was a kind of silver-y sable, just like his older sister. I wasn't able to see what his mom looked like because a couple of weeks before I got him she died, the breeder said there was a puppy that got left inside of her.  His older sister was the one who took over taking care of the puppies afterwards. But all three of the puppies looked very similar, except for the only female she was almost all black.


----------



## sirius

Rocket GSD mix at 10-12 weeks old.


----------



## fasteddielv

*Vito at 4 months*


----------



## gaia_bear

My first pup, Gaia at 10 weeks


----------



## Ishmail

*New Puppy!*

Picked up our True Haus puppy yesterday:happyboogie:


----------



## Ishmail

*New Puppy!*

Picked up our true haus puppy yesterday- part 2


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Beautiful..!

Picked a name yet?


----------



## Ishmail

Oskar der Drachen said:


> Beautiful..!
> 
> Picked a name yet?


I know! Thanks. So far we got Sandy, Sasha, Kiera, Jesse, and Dakota, but I am open to suggestions


----------



## Halion

This is Koda, now at 4 months old (I think the woman who sold him to me lied to me about his age). He's losing and gaining teeth. Finally over his Rhinitis!


----------



## Amt6121

Brutus age 5.5 months  
I love all of these GS puppy pictures below ))


----------



## theone29

*DeK.O. at 11 weeks.*


Seattle-20120602-00301_Snapseed by [email protected], on Flickr


Seattle-20120603-00331_Snapseed by [email protected], on Flickr


Seattle-20120602-00310_Snapseed by [email protected], on Flickr


Seattle-20120602-00298_Snapseed by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## daisyrockera

Roxie at 10 Months


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

I just went through your photo series, what a pretty girl..!

I love the markings on her chest. Bear had some lovely chest markings but they have faded. He still has his nice full ruff, but a completely tan chest now.

All the best with your Roxie


----------



## KatieNeptune

Don't laugh but I made a Facebook Page for Poppy - mostly so some of our friends and family (some who don't have facebook) can keep track of her as she grows up. The link is below!


----------



## zookeeper

max GSD and maggie maltese, today max 9 wks maggie 3 yrs

his ears are cracking me up the last week... some days both down, some times left ear is straight up, sometimes it's flopped over his head like a comb over i am hoping his ear go up, but admit the cockeyed floppy thing is pretty endearing if that doesn't happen


----------



## Matt Livingston

*Mya, 12 weeks old.*

Finally got those ears up


----------



## Bberilam

Here's our new puppy Theo, he's 8 weeks old and so far a GREAT puppy. Only have had him 2 days and love the little guy.


----------



## GatorDog

zookeeper said:


> max GSD and maggie maltese, today max 9 wks maggie 3 yrs
> 
> his ears are cracking me up the last week... some days both down, some times left ear is straight up, sometimes it's flopped over his head like a comb over i am hoping his ear go up, but admit the cockeyed floppy thing is pretty endearing if that doesn't happen


I absolutely love those ears! That's usually just a wonky stage, so I wouldn't worry. But holy moly, he's adorable!


Matt Livingston said:


> Finally got those ears up


Ahh! Too cute! :wub:



Bberilam said:


> Here's our new puppy Theo, he's 8 weeks old and so far a GREAT puppy. Only have had him 2 days and love the little guy.


Adorable! Love that name!


----------



## Psychedelic Shepherd

This is Hendrix. We met on Valentines day when he was just four weeks old. He picked me out! The third picture was at about six weeks old. He had bailed out on potty time and ran back into the house to play while all his sisters were outside. There a picture of him helping my mom round up the Dachshunds for bed. Then the last one is a more recent photo. He's six months old in two days.


----------



## gmcwife1

Here are some various pictures of our baby girl. She is our first GSD and we are very happy with her. She has a wonderful temperment and has been a great puppy 

The last picture was taken at doggy daycare while we were away. She had a blast with her new friends!


----------



## hotrod27

*puppies looking for mom*







Went to breeder to visit they are all so cute I wish I could take them all!


----------



## zookeeper

thank you gator  i am so smitten with max, i cant even tell ya 

yesterday both ears went up, they are kind of leaning in, every day i think how can you get any cuter, then he does lol


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

What a handsome little boy!

You're not finished with your ear adventure yet... Just remember this little glimpse into the future when they go wonky again... :laugh:

About this age Bear's ears pointed to every direction of the compass, often in completely opposite directions...


----------



## GatorDog

zookeeper said:


> thank you gator  i am so smitten with max, i cant even tell ya
> 
> yesterday both ears went up, they are kind of leaning in, every day i think how can you get any cuter, then he does lol


OMG SO CUTEE!!! :wub:


----------



## Hakuji

My sweet boy, Coach.








http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/c0.0.403.403/p403x403/166062_3435940543329_1677642367_n.jpg


----------



## Jo Ellen

Ajay, my first GSD. He's so much fun, and I am so exhausted LOL I'm happy to say that my golden retriever is finally accepting him, she played twice with him today, and even sat next to him LOL


----------



## yaya427

Gambit...he made 12 weeks old today!


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

here is our puppy at the age of 5 weeks. He is now a little over 7 weeks (will be 8 weeks on monday) We pick him up on the 14th of this month! 

meet Thor:wub:


----------



## Loneforce

awe look at that face!! Thor is a handsome lil guy


----------



## ElviraCross

Mila at about 6 weeks








[/IMG]


----------



## ItzBellaDuh

Loneforce said:


> awe look at that face!! Thor is a handsome lil guy


hehe thank you i have to agree he is pretty handsome!



ElviraCross said:


> Mila at about 6 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


what a cutie!


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

ItzBellaDuh said:


> here is our puppy at the age of 5 weeks. He is now a little over 7 weeks (will be 8 weeks on monday) We pick him up on the 14th of this month!
> 
> meet Thor:wub:


What a classic face on that lil dude! Does he have a great big long name to go with him as well? What are his Mom and Dad like?


----------



## breyer08

Here is Ava!

10 weeks:


















11 weeks:


















12 weeks:









And now, at 13 weeks:









We are obviously experiencing some ear floppiness! :laugh:


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

ElviraCross said:


> Mila at about 6 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


What a daintly & pretty girl Mila is. I love her golden eyebrows! Looks like she is going to have dark and sultry eyes too. Gorgeous.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

breyer08 said:


> Here is Ava!
> 
> And now, at 13 weeks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are obviously experiencing some ear floppiness! :laugh:


Watching them change and grow is amazing isn't it? That hedgehog seems to be a featured toy though, which is better to play with, the hedgehog or the shoes?

Darling girl!


----------



## ElviraCross

Oskar der Drachen said:


> What a daintly & pretty girl Mila is. I love her golden eyebrows! Looks like she is going to have dark and sultry eyes too. Gorgeous.


thank you!! I just love her face!


----------



## obelinux

Our 9 week Shepherd - We call him Whiskey!


----------



## breyer08

Oskar der Drachen said:


> Watching them change and grow is amazing isn't it? That hedgehog seems to be a featured toy though, which is better to play with, the hedgehog or the shoes?
> 
> Darling girl!


Haha, thank you! The hedgehog is definitely her favorite toy, although shoes are also quite a nice treat for her.  Right now, though, shoes seem to have been replaced by our legs and arms. They are tender, and when bitten she also gets a loud "squeaky" noise... hehehe


----------



## wrx_02

8 weeks he is about 13/14 lbs. Is that normal? 



























^^ Playing Dead? He was PASSED OUT! :lol:


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

At two months old, the standard for Male GSD's is 19lbs.

My Bear was 16.3lbs at 2 months, and at 10 months old now he is cruising a meaty 80lbs. He is not quite 10lbs over standard fro his age. Thank goodness he's slowed down a little now.

Great looking little guy. I love the way these lil dudes go to sleep in the weirdest positions. Surely that isn't comfortable!


----------



## wrx_02

I dunno, he looked the same size as all of his brothers and sisters. His parents were standard, and the father is a 2 time Schutzhund US world team competitor. I had no idea what that was until I picked up the pup. 

My wife looked at him and goes, "is he dead?" I pushed his nose like 5 times and said "I am not sure" he didn't wake up. LOL


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

There is a weight chart first developed by a guy on this board using the standard weight/age stats for the GSD growth patterns. If you wanted to PM me with your email address I can send you a copy in Excel 2010 format?

Here is a Bear picture just after we got back from a walk and big play at the park. My wife asked the same question... 

"Is he still alive?" 

*poke poke* :twitch: -snore-

"Yep, dead to the world at the moment though."


----------



## dylano

I know this is the wrong topic and that but bare with me :$

Hi

I have a 9 week german shepherd pup. Hes 10 weeks on the 13th. He weighs 5.7kg (12.6lbs).

Ive looked on gsd weight charts and it says that a gsd should weigh around 10kg

what should he weigh?

these are the charts i have looked at

German Shepherd Growth Chart and Puppy Growth Rate and Weight

German Shepherd Weight Chart

thanks


----------



## dylano

dylano said:


> I know this is the wrong topic and that but bare with me :$
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have a 9 week german shepherd pup. Hes 10 weeks on the 13th. He weighs 5.7kg (12.6lbs).
> 
> Ive looked on gsd weight charts and it says that a gsd should weigh around 10kg
> 
> what should he weigh?
> 
> these are the charts i have looked at
> 
> German Shepherd Growth Chart and Puppy Growth Rate and Weight
> 
> German Shepherd Weight Chart
> 
> thanks


...


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Grain of salt really.

Bear at 10 weeks was about the same weight, and he was 16.3lbs at 2 months. That's more than three pounds *under* the chart weight depending on the chart! 










Now he is a solid 80lbs at 10 months, and that's about 9-10lbs *over* the growth curve on the chart. Who knows really?

Bear is pretty skinny at this point, so I am expecting some more height and solid growth yet. Have a look over at the Puppy section under Development for more.


----------



## cliffson1

My 10 week old puppy!


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

cliffson1 said:


> My 10 week old puppy!


His colours remind me of the F-117 stealth fighter... :laugh:

What's (his? her?) name? From the photo caption... Sam?


----------



## ColtPOGleason

*Colt*

My 8 week old puppy =)


----------



## krschua626

Meet Archer!


----------



## Kaasuti

This is my boy Charlie (Full name Charlie, Alpha, Bravo...Lol). He's supopsed to be eight weeks old, but he seems small to me.

Gorgeous puppies everyone <3​


----------



## Remo384

Psychedelic Shepherd said:


> This is Hendrix. We met on Valentines day when he was just four weeks old. He picked me out! The third picture was at about six weeks old. He had bailed out on potty time and ran back into the house to play while all his sisters were outside. There a picture of him helping my mom round up the Dachshunds for bed. Then the last one is a more recent photo. He's six months old in two days.


your little one looked like my Remo. His ears were up at a very young age. Have you ever had problems with the ears leaning on one another? Remo's left ear is leaning toward the right one and he his 11 weeks now but his ears have been perfectly straight since the day i got him...here is a pic


----------



## Movin64

This is max at 16 weeks old , he is around 50+ lbs , the vet says because of his paws he will be around 100 lbs, so he must be gaining all his weight now , because at 4 months he is half way there


----------



## hoplite6

*Meet Our New Pup*

Just brought him home from Drache Feld in Kentucky this past weekend. We still haven't decided on a call name yet. Trying to find one that fits...


----------



## LugerJadeandZoey

I don't know which one she is yet, but my Sunshine (Going by Sunny) is a 2 week old female in this picture, taken on Saturday. We pick her up when she turns 9 weeks old. I am too excited to wait and share then, so I will share pictures of JUST her as they come in, and after we get her of course!


----------



## newgsdmom1979

*Im new*

Hello my name is Heather and Im getting my first GSD puppy on Friday and I cant wait I will post photos if i can but I need advice ive never had a gsd before and im going to be training him for my service dog does anyone have any advice. How do i post pics?


----------



## FF20

*New to the forum*

Greetings everyone.

This is my German Shepherd. His name is Bandit. The dog is apparently purebred, however people keep saying it is mixed with husky, or some other dog. Some people seem seem to think it's purebred too. Any opinions.?

3-4 weeks

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

6 weeks


7-8 weeks

Uploaded with ImageShack.us 

9-10 weeks

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


FF20.


----------



## vzkennels




----------



## GatorDog

vzkennels said:


>


Soo cute!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LugerJadeandZoey

FF20 said:


> Greetings everyone.
> 
> This is my German Shepherd. His name is Bandit. The dog is apparently purebred, however people keep saying it is mixed with husky, or some other dog. Some people seem seem to think it's purebred too. Any opinions.?
> 9-10 weeks
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> FF20.



Looks like a Shepherd puppy to me. Where did you get him from? Just wondering why the debate on such a young pup, since I would assume you got him from a breeder with pics of him at 3-4 weeks old...


----------



## Zeeva

vzkennels said:


>


So precious!


----------



## FF20

*Puppy*



LugerJadeandZoey said:


> Looks like a Shepherd puppy to me. Where did you get him from? Just wondering why the debate on such a young pup, since I would assume you got him from a breeder with pics of him at 3-4 weeks old...


Yeah I didn't get him from a breeder. I wish I did, however my girlfriend lived with the mother and really wanted a pup from her. The "breeder" did however put a lot of effort in finding a good "purebred" male. Pleased at that, however i'm kind of against it lol.. I wish people would leave it to an actual breeder.. Anyways, it just kind of bugs me when people say my dog is mixed with something I don't see in him lol


----------



## Gregc

Luca, at 10 weeks.


----------



## TrentL

Gregc said:


> Luca, at 10 weeks.


OMG!! So CUTE!


----------



## newgsdmom1979

*Im new*

Hello Im new here and just got my puppy friday and am loving having a german shepard puppy! I named him Titan hes 10 weeks I cant figure out how to post pics on here can anyone help as well as training tips.


----------



## Jag

This is the only way I've figured out. Click on the paper clip. A box will pop up and you click on the 'choose file'. Find the pic you want on your computer and double click it. Do the same for each pic you want then click on "upload". I think there's another way.... but I don't know. This is how I got my pics on here. For training, go under the puppy section and ask your questions under the training title. Good luck!


----------



## hoplite6

*Baron - Nine Weeks Old*

What do you think?


----------



## TrentL

This is my Draven!


----------



## Jag

He's gorgeous, Trent!


----------



## Simba007

My GSD puppy, Simba. He is now 3 months old.
Do comment.


----------



## TrentL

Simba's a handsome fella!! Love the ears!


----------



## LugerJadeandZoey

*Got a picture of our new girl!*

Our 3 week old puppy....she is on the left


----------



## newgsdmom1979

*Introducing Titan*

Here is my Titan at 10 weeks old.


----------



## TrentL

newgsdmom1979 said:


> Here is my Titan at 10 weeks old.


Handsome boy! great name!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Simba007

Thanks a lot Trent. 
How old is Draven? 
He looks sooo cute!!


----------



## TrentL

He is 6 weeks this week we get him Sept 20th!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## OhMyStars

*Ava*

This is Ava from 6 weeks to 11 weeks!


----------



## Simba007

Nice. 
I wish you and Draven a happy journey together.


----------



## blackshep

My girl is 4-1/2 months now, but here she was at 4 weeks


----------



## newgsdmom1979

*Titan*

Here is Titan at 11 weeks after his first bath he acted like i was killing him lol


----------



## K9luver

This beautiful GSD I've named Millie.. ( means strength;determination in German ) She's only 5 weeks old!

Her "Breeder" threw her out due to a birth defect/flaw & was no longer any use to him because she wasn't "breed-able" .. He bred his GSD in very poor conditions & it was just a horrific sight to see & to think people like him actually exist.. AKA Backyard Breeder

I got my hands on this little fluff & shes all mine now  best decision ive ever made :wub: 

As you can see in the pic her right front leg is significantly smaller & shorter than all the others, It just isint growing up to speed with the rest.. her nickname is "Tripod"


----------



## LenaDuchanes

So many cuties in here!!

This is my baby girl Lily. She's three months old and the most energetic and destructive thing I've ever seen!


----------



## TrentL

LenaDuchanes said:


> So many cuties in here!!
> 
> This is my baby girl Lily. She's three months old and the most energetic and destructive thing I've ever seen!


I think you need to make those pictures public...


----------



## blackshep

Oh K9luver, that poor sweet pup. 

How could someone have been so cruel?

newgsdmom - my pup thinks baths are killing her too


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

K9luver said:


> This beautiful GSD I've named Millie.. ( means strength;determination in German ) She's only 5 weeks old!
> 
> I got my hands on this little fluff & shes all mine now  best decision ive ever made :wub:
> 
> As you can see in the pic her right front leg is significantly smaller & shorter than all the others, It just isn't growing up to speed with the rest.. her nickname is "Tripod"


You would be surprised at how well Tripod Dogs get around. My sister has had two (one born, one car accident) and the both of them were hard to pick out of her backyard pack when they were out playing.

All the best wishes to both of you!


----------



## Chuck06

*New Puppy Sassy Sage*

Here she is the New member of the family.
Sassy Sage Von Girard. She is a pistol!
We call her "SAGE" 
She is a great addition to the family. Hopefully my wife and I can make it through the crying at night for the next week and then we'll be ok.


----------



## Alexander23

Here is Leonidas at 6 Weeks


----------



## DongleDaniel

All of the photos above are so cute, just somthing that makes me go gooey inside when i see a shep puppy.

Here are three of Nassir (currently 4 weeks old) who i will be picking up in four weeks time...


----------



## sable7998

Here is Jäger at 4 weeks I get to pick him up on the 22nd of this month


----------



## ZephyrSong

My baby Jäger


----------



## MonsterMomma

Love all these puppy pics! Super cute

These are our two

Comrade at 5 months









the day we brought Mila home at 10 weeks


----------



## KayleeGSD

She is a trip!


----------



## Zeus2004

*No name yet. Black male GSD, waiting to come home.*

A real cutie. Gave me a few kisses when I picked him up.


----------



## NorCalGSD

Here is Buddy at 14 weeks, He is a big boy....


----------



## WiDuker

Bella in her normal position. 13 weeks old


----------



## NordicCelt

This is Briska, our 12 and half week old pup


----------



## Kyleigh

WiDuker said:


> Bella in her normal position. 13 weeks old


 
Are you practising "leave it" with the remotes??? 

Great pics everyone!


----------



## Kejasa

Hannah at 4 months


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Ear flurffies!

Gorgeous!


----------



## Thinblueline

*My little guy Troy*

His mom was massive and his dad is also a massive Czech GSD of K9 background. 2 pics of when i first got him and the other 3 are what he looks like now 14 weeks and about 40 lbs


----------



## triangulum

Holy crap his feet are enormous!

I have way, way too many pictures of my boy.
Vecna at 8 weeks








Now that little potato is turning into a handsome dog


----------



## Duke2012




----------



## lkellen

Remington 6 weeks when we got her, 9 months now! 




















































Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## newgsdmom1979

this is titan at 5 1/2 months and 50 lbs he is not as big as i had imagined since his dad was 130lbs and mom was 95lbs but hes already alerting to my seizures and is doing good but refuses to sit any ideas on getting him to sit lol


----------



## Mary1990

Heres my GS Bella! Shes 1 year old on Dec 26th


----------



## Crimes

Here's Apollo at 3 months old  
Just took this picture today!


----------



## RemingtonDRH

We got Remington at 8 weeks old, he is now 4 months! He is so smart and well behaved top of his training class! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aileenbokingo

Hello! Just recently signed up for this group and yeah meet my 14 weeks old GSD, Aslan!


----------



## lkellen

RemingtonDRH said:


> We got Remington at 8 weeks old, he is now 4 months! He is so smart and well behaved top of his training class!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I think your Remington looks A LOT like my Remington in some of your pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## readaboutdogs

Oh you guys make me want to go out and get a puppy! They are all so cute!


----------



## weboughtazoo

This is Ani. Her mother was an Australian Heeler, saved by a nice man in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. He did not know she was pregnant when he saved her, and when she produced eight puppies, he was unable to take care of the costs associated. Sadly, Ani and her brothers and sisters were split from the litter too young, a few days past four weeks old. My partner and I read extensively about working with singleton puppies, and we're getting bite inhibition down pat. 

Her ears don't pop up, but do raise when she hears interesting noises. There are little tufts of fur poking out of them as well. She doesn't walk or run, she bounces everywhere. Her body is long and skinny, but her legs! She looks like a supermodel with those tall legs. An airplane could maneuver underneath her!

Anyway, we got her when she was four weeks old and she is now seven, almost! eight weeks old. From the looks of her, could anyone suggest that her father was a German Shepherd?

I will post more pictures if it would help to see an ear, or her tail, or a paw or two.


----------



## ankittanna87

Kaiser at 7 weeks old.. just got him yesterday & this is the best thing he has been doing! LOL..


----------



## Piper'sgrl

Piper at 12 weeks 6 months and now at 11 months


----------



## lloydk

*Buster*

Here is Buster, He was born on November 5 2012, here he is at 6 weeks first home pictures-


----------



## jadavill587

Our new baby - Drama 8 weeks









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

jadavill587 said:


> Our new baby - Drama 8 weeks
> View attachment 24522


What an absolutely stunning name for a beautiful pup!

Drama for a GSD is about right too. Bear is my first Shep, and what a character. *Everything* is a drama!


----------



## MichaelE

Lisl; 8 weeks today. Having some fun with Papa in the snow this morning.


----------



## Carriesue

Ollie 8 weeks and current 3 weeks shy of turning 5 months!


IMG_0369 by snowypony, on Flickr


IMG_0375 by snowypony, on Flickr


Untitled (2012-12-29 10:26:39) by snowypony, on Flickr


Untitled (2012-12-29 09:54:45) by snowypony, on Flickr


Untitled (2012-12-29 10:26:48) by snowypony, on Flickr


----------



## LauraJav

*Max*

here is Max at 9 weeks


----------



## tacticalseries

my mieka at 2 months , funnest dog to train with.




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tacticalseries

lloydk said:


> Here is Buster, He was born on November 5 2012, here he is at 6 weeks first home pictures-


I love seeing owners put puppy's on a super soft blanket 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ronin864

I think at 4 weeks with his brothers. He is on the left








Here is my Jango at 8 weeks


----------



## Bondey

Jet at 15 weeks.


----------



## Newton

Here is Newton when we brought him home and two weeks later.






















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Bondey said:


> Jet at 15 weeks.


Hey there! Jet is a sleek little critter. (His?) markings look like pinstriping! Where about in Australia are you? I'm the West Coast of the North Island NZ, in Taranaki. Pictures just not exciting enough I guess...


----------



## Bondey

Oskar der Drachen said:


> Hey there! Jet is a sleek little critter. (His?) markings look like pinstriping! Where about in Australia are you? I'm the West Coast of the North Island NZ, in Taranaki. Pictures just not exciting enough I guess...


Hey yeah he is male, I'm from sydney.


----------



## Skeebo

Kai has grown so much! He is 22 weeks old today and weighs in at just over 50 lbs.


----------



## AllBlackGSD

Gage at 8 weeks old


----------



## MiraC

Liv Von Schneiden Fels at five months.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Jmm4

Kimber is 9 weeks old and getting bigger everyday! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FiveOH

Diesel at 9 weeks old


----------



## MissMetric

This is my boy, Talos! Just home today at 8 weeks old. I've been practicing my avatar making skills on his pictures, haha.


----------



## Cascade crawler

Danica at 13 weeks


----------



## Raffilr

This is Maximus at 8 wks





















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zivagirl

Omg! You guys, these pups are all gorgeous!!!


----------



## KristenMarino13

Noah 5 weeks old


----------



## Whisky_Sauer

My boy Argos, It's crazy how fast he's growing! 

7 weeks










10 Weeks


----------



## NorCalGSD

So here are some updated pics of Buddy, he is just over 5months old, and a big boy  Last night I got up to get a drink and the minute I did he stole my seat.


















And then here is when I told him "Off" he wanted to play cute thinking it would work LOL


----------



## Haggardphunk

Her and her 1/2 sis from another litter. Same father, Braunhaus Samurai

















And this was taken today at my office




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alexg2k5

*Loki at 7 weeks*

My beautiful 7 week old all black gsd pup, Loki


----------



## Malika

Malika's first trip to the vet mid-week. Look how good she's being!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Malika

Malika sunbathing.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sophia_dave101

It's amazing! These pups are looks so beautiful for me, I love it!


----------



## Kaasuti

Here are some updated pictures of Sergeant Charlie. He is now seven months old.

































​


----------



## scnj98

Here is Saber, he is 10wks old today


----------



## zivagirl

This is Bethsheba. She turned 11 months old on January 15th. Still a puppy, right?


----------



## Cascade crawler

Danica at 15 weeks. There so darn funny, she is standing on top of a pile of Appox 3,000 cubic yards of dirt and just thinks she is queen of my work( I sell landscape materials).


----------



## Proudrunner

NorCalGSD said:


> So here are some updated pics of Buddy, he is just over 5months old, and a big boy  Last night I got up to get a drink and the minute I did he stole my seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then here is when I told him "Off" he wanted to play cute thinking it would work LOL


What a beautiful dog!!


----------



## Mendozaalexr

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaniRo

Kane


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NorCalGSD

Proudrunner said:


> What a beautiful dog!!


 Thank you, he is such a good boy...


----------



## Denise Schiavone

Our Baby Blayne 7 weeks





















9 weeks








11 weeks







16 weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chuckd07

Gunner at 6 weeks. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce

Chuckd07 said:


> Gunner at 6 weeks.
> View attachment 33322
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What a cute little pup!


----------



## Gladiator

Max @ 6 weeks















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mendozaalexr

http://youtu.be/CbvujP7_hfo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SadieBelle12

*Brother and sister 6 months apart!*

View attachment 35658
View attachment 35658
Reese (male) is from the first liter and Sadie(female) is the runt from the second liter. Reese is 10 months old and Sadie just turned 4 months old!


----------



## nits231

Here's Leo 

At 4 weeks, sleeping with me







Again 4 weeks, slept while chewing my finger 








At 5 weeks 








At 6 weeks








At 7 weeks  









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnieOver

Tragen
7 weeks old
Registered AKC
Parents are show champions imported from Germany and Belgian


----------



## Karma6577

Nero


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jason Hillard

Axel at 8 weeks!


----------



## pinklady

Loki at 9 weeks. Mom was a pure bred shepherd, no idea what dad is.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

pinklady said:


> Loki at 9 weeks. Mom was a pure bred shepherd, no idea what dad is.


**?!Surprise!?** puppies are some of the best dogs! Some turn out to be highly unusual looking, but I've never had a bad one.


----------



## sjackson310

Here is Bender at 13.5 weeks! I told him to smile for the camera


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

sjackson310 said:


> Here is Bender at 13.5 weeks! I told him to smile for the camera


What a gorgeous little man! It looks like he is Saluting with his ears


----------



## YogiBear

[/ATTACH]
yogi at 5 months


----------



## EmeryGSD

Meet Emery  my sable gsd


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HBGSD

*This is Loki. I got him last Saturday and he will be 8 weeks tomorrow.*


----------



## Jukebox

today:









yesterday:









he will be 9 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## gsdemack

EmeryGSD said:


> View attachment 44706
> View attachment 44714
> 
> 
> Meet Emery  my sable gsd
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What age is she? Gorgeous dog.


----------



## dreyeeek

*meet Chloe!*

This is Chloe. Our family got her yesterday and she is 9 weeks old!


----------



## KristenMarino13

*Noah almost 4 months*


----------



## lily's master

lily at 4.5 weeks


----------



## ravensmommy

Here is my new puppy. Her name is "NO!" (haha, jk). Her name is Raven. She is 9 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## KayForbes

*Miss. Stella!!*

This is Miss Stella at Saint Patricks day and at 11 weeks!!


----------



## RiverDan

I could look at these pictures for hours. There really are some great looking animals here.


----------



## tacticalseries

Left: Mieka-6months
Right: Millie-8-1/2 wks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shaftell

Look at how much my guy has grown!




Picture on left was the day we picked him up from the local shelter in August. The other picture was just a few days ago. Isn't he good looking??
http://imageshack.us


----------



## watts2001

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trinch

11weeks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ares God Of War

9 weeks!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shawk2424

*My buddy Raider from 8 weeks till now at 4 months*

He has been a blessing to our family and we are constantly amazed with his intelligence.


----------



## Miaya1

Jax, 12 weeks old.


----------



## Zima

Zima at 10 weeks before she took her bath


----------



## NOV3LTYCROSS

*Grayson*

We brought Grayson home on March 30th and he is a monster;in the best way of course 

8weeks Day one 








8weeks First Night sleeping by crate








9weeks








10 weeks








11 weeks Wonky Ear








12 weeks one of many car rides








13 weeks photo today 









Hope you enjoyed our monster


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Terrorific little monster!

Just be careful not to teach him to drive this early. Once he's got the knack for it he'll be *forever* either asking for, or stealing the keys.

Once he's a teenager, *you* having the keys at all? ***geddaboudit


----------



## Buzz

Buzz at 6 months!





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elizabethtrotchie

This is my Timbre 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trinch

5months

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoriH

*Meet Axel*

Relatively new to this site but have found it very informative. This is a picture of Axel at 10 weeks old.


----------



## Beka

Xander - 17 weeks


----------



## kris_91

13 weeks. Just hanging around the house 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayForbes

Beka said:


> Xander - 17 weeks


Gorgeous!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pmcman14

12 weeks my sable boy!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kiezel

Kiezel

One month!









About 3 months!


----------



## lindsay1126

Here's my boy Samson














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MegRose

Durzo at 9weeks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shawk2424

MegRose said:


> Durzo at 9weeks
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How old is he?


----------



## shawk2424

Beka said:


> Xander - 17 weeks


Great pic! Where did you find those little avatars you have at the bottome?


----------



## Richter21

Richter is growing like a weed! I swear I can see him grow while he sleeps! The first pic is him at 16 weeks and we have been taking pics weekly, he's due for 21 weeks on Sunday.


----------



## tacticalseries

Millie: 16 Weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lindsay1126

Samson now that his ear popped. 8 weeks.








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## William83

Meet Luna, our 7 week old GSD  Just picked her up yesterday, and she's been to the doctor who has given her a great bill of health!










Album: Luna - Imgur

My little girl... :wub: I'm a proud papa!


----------



## MegRose

Durzo

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bsambrano

SABA: 8 Weeks


----------



## Beka

Xander - 20 weeks


----------



## gibb5y

Millie 18 weeks. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Enzo.idn

This is enzo, we are from indonesia.

At 8 weeks old








3 1/2 months








5 months









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jfourty

This is Freya.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AdamandEve

12 weeks







4mo







5mo







6mo











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna

This is Gatticus he's 13 weeks old and 22 lbs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OyMyShepherdBoy

This is Oy, our baby boy at 6 weeks old.


----------



## LARHAGE

This is my puppy Mina, now 5 mos.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MegRose

Some more pics of our boy Durzo 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iamcarleen

Maisey turned 12 weeks old today, so to ease the pain of having to get some shots that didn't rock her world, I let her play on the mounds of dirt that are in the backyard while the construction at home continues. Honestly, you'd have thought she conquered Kilimanjaro as pleased as she was with herself for having climbed to the top and run back down them over and over and over again!


----------



## MegRose

Yes...another picture of Durzo  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jfourty

Freya......loves her soccer (football)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charlinko

Charlie at 8 and 10 weeks!  CUTIE PIE!


----------



## Mwelsh03

This is Griffey at 8.5 and 10 weeks!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Tmurray

Rylie 10 weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TxQuax

Quax 10 weeks...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momahen87

Introducing 7 week old Thor


----------



## KotaRT

Here is mine! 9 weeks old currently. Got him from Camelot Shepherds in TN.

Name: Tyrol von ____________. (I can't think of anything as of yet)

I was thinking Tyrol von Österreich, but I'm not sure. Let me know if anyone has any suggestions!


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Tyrol von Schäferhund

Shafer for short, and pronounced Teerol von Shaaferhunt


----------



## KotaRT

Oskar der Drachen said:


> Tyrol von Schäferhund
> 
> Shafer for short, and pronounced Teerol von Shaaferhunt


 
Yeah in German it would be Tirol... English Tyrol. I'm not sure if Tirol (Tee-roll) or Tyrol (Tie-roll) would sound better. It's a state in Austria, I was stationed in Germany and flew my family out before I left there and we went to stubaier gletscher for some AMAZING snowboarding! Tirol is the name of the state. I thought it would be a cool name. I appreciate the input! I am terrible at making decisions...I can't imagine what it will be like for me to try and name my child if I ever have any! Haha


----------



## Katiebugg21

This is my puppy lenyx ^-^ any guesses as to what he will look like when he's done changing color? He is 11 weeks in the picture


----------



## Katiebugg21

And at 12 weeks


----------



## Balthazar1275

Thor at 7 wks old


----------



## Balthazar1275

Thor at 12 wks old


----------



## roach5110

My puppy Roxy at 10 weeks. Do you know if the ears are suppose to be like that?










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KayForbes

roach5110 said:


> My puppy Roxy at 10 weeks. Do you know if the ears are suppose to be like that?
> 
> View attachment 93506
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So cute!! And Its just one of the MANY ears going up stages! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Warvn

12 weeks old









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gloomydog

Togo in his 1st crate - 10 weeks old.
(He broke this one and the next one. He's on his 3rd crate :-s )


----------



## belladonnalily

Tucker at 15 weeks. He can't claim he didn't hear me with those ears!








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oskar der Drachen

Oh, he can hear you just *fine* he just doesn't understand what 

"Tucker! Get off the couch." 

means.


----------



## JenG1986

Karma 7 weeks
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## holland

cute pup-congrats


----------



## Enzo Alcala

Maximus


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suave2013

Syrus the first day homeATTACH]97497[/ATTACH]


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suave2013

Syrus at 4 months









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Scout&Trooper

This is Trooper! We got him a week after our sweetie girl (gsd) passed away at the age of 15 1/2yrs.






he is 12 weeks today! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KotaRT

Lothar von Tirol @ 12 weeks










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gitana

This is Gypsy Queen ... she's 8 weeks old .


----------



## 148298

Benjamin at 8 weeks old!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Samshalu

*Here's my boy Cooper*

This is Cooper,my 1 & half month old puppy.Brought him last week..he's very energetic & naughty..runs around the house,breaking & chewing everything.He's my first GSD,before have breed 2 mixed breeds & 3 labs..have a labrador now all other passed away..She's 5 years old now.My puppy is friendly with her & they both play together.


----------



## bellske

This is Bell, she's 11 weeks on Monday, so calm and relaxed in public but when she gets home she can turn into a real terror


----------



## acook0910

[/URL][/IMG]


my new pup Elli. she is 3 weeks in the photo.


----------



## HankyPanky

This is Hank! He will be 10 weeks on Wednesday. We've only had him for 4 days, but he is fitting in soo good already. We just taught him how to sit and lay down in 10 minutes!!!


----------



## jdotn15

Here is Ace the creator anyone got an idea on age was a rescue from a pub back yard because of ill conditions 

But he is happy and clean 

Many Thanks
Jack

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eroc

*DW!*

DW at 7wks.


----------



## tottie86

This is Max  9 weeks and 4 days old 




































:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## JenG1986

Karma 12 weeks
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Benson**

This is Benson, he is 5 weeks old in the picture ?










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fredh

*Jake when he was 4 0r 5 months old*


----------



## jamhajny

My baby Bane 7 weeks of age


----------



## Kaun

Tosca at 3 1/2 months.


----------



## TrailRider

I'm posting this with my phone so I apologize if the picture is huge.

This is Ruger, 5 months old yesterday.


----------



## zgil86

Almost 4 month old Bruno.


----------



## Luna_baby

luna at 10 and 6 weeks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JenG1986

Karma 14 weeks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sheryr11

Hades 14 weeks his poor ears are always going up and down.














Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaythethird

Here is Oliver Kahn 7weeks 
:thumbup: he's almost ready to come home! Lol

Howdy from Idaho! 
Oliver Kahn der Fasan Suchenden 
08/03/13


----------



## fredh

JenG1986 said:


> View attachment 111994
> 
> Karma 14 weeks
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
What a Good Looking Pup, Huge Paws, Gonna a be Big One!


----------



## belladonnalily

Tucker at 4-1/2 mo






.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlhorowitz36

Mila at 12 weeks







13 wks













15 wks































(Playing hide and seek with her ball. . Love her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lowey2013

Blake, 21 weeks old!


----------



## firemedicjoe

This is Jake, our 8 week old. I'm going to miss his fuzz.


----------



## JenG1986

fredh said:


> What a Good Looking Pup, Huge Paws, Gonna a be Big One!


Thank you! She is growing so quickly. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdeboer90

This is my 4 month old GSD I feel like he is HUGE!! Is he big for 4 months??
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sdeboer90

Sorry he's 5 months I was a month behind!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDLover2000

Lela "Baby Girl" at 2 months old!!


----------



## gabyeddo

My Arya Stark









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr. D

Franklin @ 3 1/2 months


----------



## charlieT

Charlie 8 weeks first night at his new home..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oakley's momma

Soo many cute puppies!! Here is my 7 week old baby girl, Oakley.


----------



## lowey2013

*Blake Nearly 6 Months*

Blake has just had heart surgery to repair PDA. Recovering well so far!


----------



## Atlas_721

Here is Atlas at 8 weeks (1 pic) and then 6 months (2 pix)...


----------



## pirateperry

Here is my puppy nixon at 9 weeks


----------



## Mwelsh03

In honor of Halloween here's Griffey at 5.5 months. 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jaeger's Mom

Jaeger at 5 months 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 19Joanne86

*Buzz 12weeks*

Hi All,

New to the site.....I thought I would introduce Buzz he is 12weeks today and we have the pleasure of him included in our family since he was 9weeks old.

Buzz is so much fun and loves a cuddle....I am taking full advantage of the fact he still fits on my lap but not for long  Nicole who is my four year old daughter is just best friends with Buzz already and they are always up to no good! I love listening to them playing away chasing each other round the couch. 

Thanks 
xJOx


----------



## Zellie&Major

*Meet Hugo!!!*

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

Hugo will be 12 weeks on Sunday!!! These are some of the first pics we've taken so far! He's such a sweet boy, solid black, and loves to go EVERYWHERE with us!!! :wub:


----------



## guerralex

*New Member just introducing my girl!!!*

Here is my 6 month old pup 1st two pics she was 4 months old .last 2 pictures are current 6months old. A little worried about her ears but still waiting for them to go up


----------



## JangoFreeman

*Jango*

Here's jango at 8 weeks


----------



## Jd414

Bella.. 8 weeks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom

Jinx. I don't remember how old she was in the first five, but the last two she is about 5 1/2 months.


----------



## Kira4589

Jasmine 6 weeks to 6 and a half months

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JangoFreeman

Jango 10 weeks


----------



## lala2432

*Here's Thor!*

The pictures are from 8 weeks old until now at 12 weeks old! Thor has gone from 15.6 lbs to 30.2 lbs in 4 weeks! He is the best snuggler!


----------



## Hazel-GSD

Hazel turned 4 months old today...


----------



## Army_Dog

Our new puppy Merlin, hes currently all sharp teeth, poofy fur, huge paws and silly looks. 
Needless to say we love him to death!


----------



## ivanmungarro

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ivanmungarro

He is 7 weeks old


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KiwiWolf

This is Kya! She's 7.5 weeks old and comes home on Sunday :-D


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover

This is Yogi (Bear). We were going to name him Zeus but I feel like every dog we see is named Zeus. We wanted something unique. Here is was when we first picked him up (6 weeks):















And now @ 11 weeks:








I miss those cuddles from when he was tiny. 
*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Jax08

Seger vom Sitz von der Hose (8 weeks)


----------



## Mntneer

This is Major. Home at 8-1/2 weeks, now 9-1/2 weeks.


----------



## pjvie

My wife and I just picked out our pup! Meet Booker!

And look! He's already cuddling with me!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loulabelle23

Jake 8 months lol







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDav8r

Here's our first GSD. Just picked him out the other night, but still have several weeks before we'll get him. Meet "Luger!"


----------



## alefranc

*Meet Beowulf*

He's almost 10 weeks old and is the sweetest puppy!


----------



## sarah1366

Romany at 6 weeks 6 months and 2 years 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG

I call this one "Furry Bat Dog" She was actually just starting to take off using those ears and fly away.

SuperG


----------



## SuperG

Here's a couple more.....and let's see if you can guess the breed.

Clue...they are not GSD puppies or piglets.

SuperG


----------



## CindyMDBecker

SuperG said:


> Here's a couple more.....and let's see if you can guess the breed.
> 
> Clue...they are not GSD puppies or piglets.
> 
> SuperG


My guess is Shetland sheepdogs? Adorable is what they are!


----------



## SuperG

CindyMDBecker said:


> My guess is Shetland sheepdogs? Adorable is what they are!


You have the group correct and a good guess on the breed but not quite the right one.

These little guys are Rough Collies. First time, I got to experience puppies from birth. My brother in law's bitch whelped a small litter and it was quite an experience for me. He didn't understand my fascination with the little dudes as he thinks they looks like rats until they are a month or so old. It's simply amazing to witness the process.

SuperG


----------



## GSDav8r

Here are a few more pics of Luger, taken last night. He should be around three weeks or so now.


----------



## Donovan514

*Lili at 11 weeks.*


----------



## floyd_kassandra

Sahara 5 months! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Krautdog

Throw the dang ball already!!! Alcide 6 months now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## andyslastbeer

Ozzie is 9 weeks friday. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hessa

7 weeks yesterday. Looking at some of these post I can't even begin to imagine her getting twice this size in only just a few weeks.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jermnang

Aria Von Hartwin @ 13 weeks.


----------



## Oskar's Human

8 Weeks today!


----------



## NoelS

My first post on this wonderful forum is dedicated to the introduction of my pup Luna (8 weeks yesterday). To my knowledge she is a Shepherd/Lab mix. Mom is a shepherd, dad is a lab. Any thoughts on whether my information is correct?

Luna at 6 weeks with her favorite stuffed animal
Luna at 6.5 weeks together with her Cousin (Lhasa Apso)
Luna at 7.5 weeks protecting some shoes


----------



## Serbrider

My puppy, still with her momma and littermates for another 4 weeks.

This is her at 3 weeks and 5 days. 






































(other puppies in the litter are still available if interested, it was an unwanted pregnancy that could have been avoided if GSD mixed momma was spayed and GSD papa was either neutered or properly contained, but what's past is past)


----------



## KayForbes

jermnang said:


> Aria Von Hartwin @ 13 weeks.


I LOVE the name Aria!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nayeli's Dad

My 8 week old pup Nayeli  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frostwolf7294

Nova @ 14 weeks









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Serbrider

More pictures, at 4 weeks and 2 days. SO ready for her to be 8 weeks old already so I can bring her home. 

Name *might* be Arya... not completely sure yet though.


----------



## mcdanfam

The first pic is 9 weeks when were allowed to bring them home....

The one with the soccer ball is 7 months....


----------



## mcdanfam

NOW....15 months old....


After looking at this topic and seeing all of these beautiful puppies....I want another one....:-/ 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurlonfire2004

Here is Stormie at 12 weeks and 25 pounds.


----------



## tetrapak

Wena at 10 weeks

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hessa

From 6 1/2 weeks to 10 weeks. To me she still looks like the puppy I got 3 1/2 weeks ago but pictures don't lie. Crazy how fast they grow!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shugarhey

Apollo then and now....
7 weeks







7minths....







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shugarhey

shugarhey said:


> Apollo then and now....
> 7 weeks
> View attachment 175562
> 
> 7minths....
> View attachment 175570
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


7 months...lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DonnaKay

Mystique at 7.5 weeks when we brought her home.










2 days ago at 12 weeks. She's growing so fast!


----------



## JoeyG

Bo at ten weeks



IMG_20130622_104806_759 

At ten months


IMG_20140116_150857_827-1


----------



## Hessa

shugarhey said:


> Apollo then and now....
> 7 weeks
> View attachment 175562
> 
> 7minths....
> View attachment 175570
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow, that color change is ridiculous, nice looking dog though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mavericks Mom

*My baby*

Maverick at 11 weeks


----------



## Mavericks Mom

*Maverick*

Maverick at 5 months


----------



## FirefighterGSD

Arson, 11 weeks


----------



## nessa and honor

Honor first day with me













































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HunterMacy

Our babies!


----------



## biggwill

Thor at 6 weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## biggwill

Thor now at 5 1/2 months


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bibaxt

Serbrider said:


> More pictures, at 4 weeks and 2 days. SO ready for her to be 8 weeks old already so I can bring her home.
> 
> Name *might* be Arya... not completely
> Lol maybe Nymeria instead? That would be cool
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheababy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hessa

Hessa at 11 weeks 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shugarhey

Hessa said:


> Wow, that color change is ridiculous, nice looking dog though.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Tell me about it! His color is crazy  thank you!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86

Max at 7 months


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darren2711

A few pics of my pups...Magnuss @ 8.5 weeks and his older sister Athena 1 yr (GSD/Malinois).


----------



## pauleena89

*our little girl  are they pure?!*

These are our little girls, about 8.5 weeks. Are they pure?


----------



## KnittirB

Kennedy at 15 weeks and ears working on going up at the same time 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KnittirB

Hessa said:


> View attachment 178946
> View attachment 178954
> View attachment 178962
> 
> Hessa at 11 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Oh my goodness Hessa is beautiful!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carrieincolorado

Chevelle is 5 months old today!


----------



## Drake108

This is Drake! He did great on our 6 hour car ride home and let us know every time he needed to potty! He even let us know last night when he needed to go out which was about every two hours and he didn't even have food or water an hour before bed. Also, the picture with his mouth open is just him in the middle of a yawn lol. He is the sweetest little guy ever and we completely love him! 




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tjpearse

Hugo!


----------



## ZoeD1217

Zoe @ 11 weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gurlonfire2004

Stormageddon turned 16 weeks old on Saturday!


----------



## Jinny

This is Sawyer! He's 12 weeks now!





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DennisC

This is Ruger 12 weeks (DOB 12-11-13)


----------



## Diesel7602

Here is my 6 week old puppy perseus

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KaiserandStella

14 weeks



















Stripe of course fur down her back.









She is 15 weeks now though. I'll update with more pictures later.


----------



## NSweet

*Nori*

This is my dog Nori! She is 7months old and a sweetheart


----------



## Jakesworld




----------



## Jakesworld

Jake when he was very sweet















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FuzzButtMum

OMG all these pups are adorable!!!

This is my little chunk, he'll be ready to come home in just under 2 weeks!!!!! 









I have a few names I like, but i'm going to wait to see what suits him best when he gets home!

FuzzButtMum x


----------



## kakarot

13 weeks, 2 days!


----------



## SkippyShadowCat

Koda 13 weeks


----------



## Alice13

My pup

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d4mmo

Here is my little boy Rhino at 9 weeks 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnaleighK12k14

Kakarot, look at those ears!

This is Kooper. He's 11 weeks.















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisyline

This is Zander he's 12 weeks. 







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KHLOE

Khloe at 3 months. A true Terror!


----------



## [email protected]

*My Puppy Girl Katrina*








[/URL][/IMG]





4 months!


----------



## Serbrider

12 week old Arya lookin all cute and adorable, cocking her head as I make alien noises with my mouth.... 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JennaClair

Here is my baby boy Zeppelin (left) at 4 weeks! Counting down the days till we can bring him home


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Athena'sMom

My baby Sinister @ 17 weeks


----------



## Hunter4628

*Hunters first day home!*


----------



## SilverEinz

Rocco @14 weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madisonmj97

*Heinz at 13 weeks*


----------



## F&Vcadena

My boy Zeus, 11 weeks


----------



## gnet158

Hans 10 weeks old:


----------



## Madisonmj97

*Pup pup*


----------



## KHLOE




----------



## The Dude Abides

*Bella*

Bella at 12 weeks


----------



## vomlittlehaus

Yoko's litter of 5.


----------



## shemeld135

10 week old Varick!


----------



## SkippyShadowCat

Koda 16 weeks


----------



## Glacier

7 week old Bijuu


----------



## Maximilian

This little one came home last week at the age of 8 weeks. She's from Alta Tollhaus in Michigan and her call name is Maxi.


----------



## GSD4life_

My sweet little 4 1/2 month old Ari (pronounced Ar-ee). 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ganzuelo

My little bundle of terror is officially 11 weeks today!

So far so good with learning commands. 

Teaching stay and practicing his other commands he's learned. (Sit, speak, off, leave it, lay down)

Still a land shark nibbling on everything.. He likes to treat my arm hair like it's his own fur chewing on it. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs

Nakita. Getting her Monday


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## YORCHI

Here's my girl Daisy!!

This is the best picture I could take of her. She's 8 weeks old today.


----------



## AnyaGSD

Anya at 7 weeks









Ears up at 8 weeks









Getting huge at 10 weeks


----------



## whitbit317

Mojo at 8 weeks


----------



## Ace GSD

Ace


----------



## mamajag

Gretchen at 18 weeks.


----------



## RPMommy

Our new little Schatzi at 11weeks (GSD/beagle mix- allegedly  )


----------



## My2shepherds

This is my Athena at 15 weeks


----------



## My2shepherds




----------



## Wrenai

Callisto 
6.5 weeks
























8 weeks


----------



## Ace GSD

Wow what a nice face Callisto have


----------



## Wrenai

Ace GSD said:


> Wow what a nice face Callisto have


Thank you!


----------



## mamajag

This is Gretchen. She's 18 weeks and I'll have an updated weight tomorrow. 










This was her at 8 weeks 2 days on Gotcha day with my daughters. My how she's grown!


----------



## Alena Gonzalez

Alena at 6 weeks









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleyW

Nova at 8 weeks


----------



## Ace GSD

AshleyW said:


> Nova at 8 weeks


Those tiny paws and floppy ear... so cute..
I wish i had seen mine when it still had tiny paws lol


----------



## Alena Gonzalez

AshleyW said:


> Nova at 8 weeks



How old is she? Looks so tiny 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alena Gonzalez

Alena Gonzalez said:


> How old is she? Looks so tiny
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I don't think I'm a good judge of weight yet. Mine will be 8 weeks next week. How many pounds is she? So so cute!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ganzuelo

Cooper is 4 months old today!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EileensZoe

*Playing is tiring!*

I just took this pic a little bit ago of Zoe (8.5 wks) sleeping after she ate, pooped, and played.
She wore herself out! lol


----------



## Dawg

Little Emelie is 7+ weeks old, her first day home


----------



## YORCHI

Here's some updated pictures of our Daisy:


She's 9 weeks old here and her ears were starting to come up...she was so adorable 


She's 11 weeks here and had finally eaten on her own and had a normal poop after being sick for a week. She was still so skinny in this picture and she would get tired after playing for just a few minutes. This was around midnight when we stayed up with her and were so happy that she was really doing better.


And this is from this morning. My wife woke up to play with her before I went to work and tried taking some pictures of her. She's definitely back to her old ways because she never lets us take a good picture of her. As soon as she sees the camera she starts walking towards it lol


What do you guys think of her? She's 12 weeks this Friday and I know any day now she's gonna start growing quickly and I'll not have a small fuzzy puppy anymore but a big fuzzy landshark lol


----------



## scout172

OMG. I could just die of the cuteness.


----------



## My2shepherds

YORCHI said:


> Here's some updated pictures of our Daisy:
> 
> 
> She's 9 weeks old here and her ears were starting to come up...she was so adorable
> 
> 
> She's 11 weeks here and had finally eaten on her own and had a normal poop after being sick for a week. She was still so skinny in this picture and she would get tired after playing for just a few minutes. This was around midnight when we stayed up with her and were so happy that she was really doing better.
> 
> 
> And this is from this morning. My wife woke up to play with her before I went to work and tried taking some pictures of her. She's definitely back to her old ways because she never lets us take a good picture of her. As soon as she sees the camera she starts walking towards it lol
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of her? She's 12 weeks this Friday and I know any day now she's gonna start growing quickly and I'll not have a small fuzzy puppy anymore but a big fuzzy landshark lol


Not to sound stupid but what is her coloring called? She is a beautiful pup!!! I currently have a sable and a black and tan but for future reference (not for a long while since mine are 4 mos. and 13 weeks... LOL) I would lover to add her coloring to my pack. :wub:


----------



## YORCHI

My2shepherds said:


> Not to sound stupid but what is her coloring called? She is a beautiful pup!!! I currently have a sable and a black and tan but for future reference (not for a long while since mine are 4 mos. and 13 weeks... LOL) I would lover to add her coloring to my pack. :wub:


I don't know. I'm in no way a GSD expert at all. She's really blonde and has a black diamond batch on the base of her tail. If I can take a better full body picture of her I'll post it here and ask and then we can both find out that way.

So for now my answer is blonde


----------



## Ace GSD

Today


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

YORCHI said:


> I don't know. I'm in no way a GSD expert at all. She's really blonde and has a black diamond batch on the base of her tail. If I can take a better full body picture of her I'll post it here and ask and then we can both find out that way.
> 
> So for now my answer is blonde


If she were a horse, I would say buckskin...that's what she reminds me of anyhow


----------



## Crackerjill

*Sandor*

Here is our 9 week old White GSD boy Sandor!


----------



## Alena Gonzalez

Alena 8 weeks old and a big ol baby! Lord I hope I sleep soon ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sphenodont

Say hello to Kirby, who came home last night. He turns eight weeks old today.










I'm not sure who was more tired, but we both slept well last night!


----------



## bill

Welcome nice pup! Looks like he is ready to learn " ready to play" have a great time training. Bill

Stahl my boy!


----------



## VTcoach




----------



## LARHAGE

Too cute!!!! VTCoach.


----------



## Diesel7602

I love all these little puppies. Makes my boy seem so big. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nixmikspop

Tycho at 9 weeks. Our first German Shepherd.


----------



## BaileyGSD

Bailey at 5 months and some weeks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD

nixmikspop said:


> Tycho at 9 weeks. Our first German Shepherd.


That is 1 adorable puppy


----------



## nixmikspop

Ace GSD said:


> That is 1 adorable puppy


Thanks. You have a beautiful pup too. Ace is cute as can be.


----------



## Audie1

Tasha at 13 Weeks... Happy 4th!


----------



## Jeff902

Jax, 4 months, 42lbs.


----------



## DROWZY

hi everyone! just picked up my first puppy earlier today. say hello to Remy. she's 6.5 weeks and huge already!


----------



## VDAL

Nazar at 3 months


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Olathe

15 weeks. He's 17 weeks now. I have to upload new photos.


----------



## KayForbes

Bruce Vom Gildaf "Ryker". He is 12 weeks and such a dream to work. Amazing ball and food drive and a VERY quick learner!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## King1122

Our boy Havok today at 10 weeks old and a picture from when he was 8 weeks old.


----------



## MamaofLEO

*Our baby boy, Leo!*

Leo at 7 weeks through 9 weeks. Rambunctious, unconditionally loving and Mensa-bound.


----------



## deb1211

Gunner..12 weeks


----------



## SuperG

My bro in law's bitch just had her second litter..it's a blast to see the entire process.

Any guesses as to what breed this pup is....with specifics to the coloration???


Superg


----------



## Koda629

SuperG said:


> My bro in law's bitch just had her second litter..it's a blast to see the entire process.
> 
> Any guesses as to what breed this pup is....with specifics to the coloration???
> 
> 
> Superg


A black tri sheltie is what it looks like to me.


----------



## SuperG

Koda629 said:


> A black tri sheltie is what it looks like to me.


Tri Rough Collie.....you just about nailed it.


SuperG


----------



## sleepyheadkh

Little girl Allie! She's about 11 weeks old. I'm a little sad that she's taking a little more liking to my fiancé than me. I always hoped for a strong bond between a dog and I.


----------



## lauren43

My bathroom guardian. 10 weeks.


----------



## Trinitys Storm

This is my smart, sassy, & sweet baby girl Trinitys Storm or "Trin" for short. Waited years to get the solid black shepherd of my dreams


----------



## Trinitys Storm

My lil miss Trinity from 11-13 weeks.


----------



## Breanne-93

This is Copper, he's 3 months old


----------



## micalemarry

My little Tuffy









like him, you also brought one from German Shepherd Puppies For Sale In PA


----------



## Ryan1987

Baby Jax.... coming to his new home this Saturday!!!










(Picture from 6 week visit... will be 8 weeks on Saturday)


----------



## AussyJett

Hi first post here! here is our boy Jett at 8 weeks and then 9 weeks old.


----------



## 96vickyt96

Kismet, our sweet little runt!


----------



## Augustine

Here's Butters, my 7-week old pup. The flash makes her eyes look blue, but she actually has pretty little dark brown eyes.


----------



## little_paws

Here's Kali at 9 1/2 weeks!


----------



## Moriah

Simon at 9 weeks old.


----------



## Augustine

Only a little while later, and Butters' ears have already started to stand up. Her right ear still flops a bit, but aside from that, it's staying pretty firmly in place.










Her left one is _slowly_ getting there, and I expect it will join her right ear within the next week or so.


----------



## Saradb

This is Loki when we brought him home at 9 weeks! So far he completely lives up to his name, he has a never ending supply of energy, but we wouldn't change him for the world! And below is how he likes to fall asleep when we've finally managed to exhaust him!


----------



## cgrant1212

Here's my Vader at 7 weeks  Got him a few days ago.


----------



## Chai

This is Tchaikovsky at 12 weeks


----------



## Augustine

Butters when we first got her vs. Butters now at 2 months. (The picture on the right is actually a few days old. Her left ear started standing up again now.)


----------



## whutson4

Here my little girl, Bristol. Almost 12 weeks old.


----------



## Leodavism

*Gavreel Grace*

First photo is the day I brought her home at 9 weeks old. 26 Nov 2014










Second photo was just taken today at 11 weeks old 13 Dec 2014


----------



## KeeshiaCowick96

Marley the day we brought him home vs 6 months old!


----------



## AthenaLeyva

My girl at 6wks and second pic is 10wks (recent)!


----------



## Augustine

Butters turned 3 months old today, and this was taken on the 9th.










She looks super big (vet estimates she'll be at least 80-90 pounds), but she's actually a tad underweight at the moment because I underestimated her adult weight, but now I've adjusted her food portions accordingly.

Once she starts gaining weight I can only imagine how much bigger she's going to look. Everyone already says she looks a month older than she actually is due to her size. (and the fact that all of the local GSDs are under 80 pounds certainly helps. lol)


----------



## GSDKIMBER

Meet Kimber


----------



## hexakosioi

Till turned 12 months today


----------



## GSDKIMBER

Kimber at 5 months


----------



## Hineni7

Areli at 3wks,8wks,4mos 8mos


----------



## Hineni7

Lol.... Sorry here are the pics (the second pic is her at 5wks with her


----------



## GoldDog

*Hannah 9 weeks*


----------



## duke2015

Duke, 8 weeks. No idea why the pic is sideways, it's showing up right on my computer.


----------



## kanar125

Boston, 10 weeks, so cute, see how he was first hour new home


----------



## Vadermomma

Vader @ 3 months


----------



## WhimsicalRain

*Henry 10 weeks*

Henry


----------



## ldkgates

[/URL][/IMG]

Bronson 10 weeks


----------



## Jenny720

Max 10 weeks with his chihuahua brother.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Max looks good!


----------



## GSDKIMBER

Kimber 7 months


----------



## gsforever

Here is my pup, well  one of them in a week or two.








it may be the runt but that's ok with me I like to root for the underdog.


----------



## gsforever

here are a few in the litter likely a few weeks ago.


----------



## onyx'girl

My puppy Gambit Zu Treuen Händen


----------



## RZZNSTR

Ya gotta love all these pics! Thanks all!


----------



## CrissyF

This is Oliver, our 9 month old American Show Line.


----------



## Reef LeDoux

*Reef My Beautiful Boy and his sister Sandy*

























Reef 8 weeks to 6 months


----------



## gsforever

Little guy in the park...


----------



## RZZNSTR

Beautiful!


----------



## sablesammy

Samantha (Sam, Sammy) Named her after the I am Legend dog. She was such a good dog, just had to name her after her. Yes I know the dogs real name is Abby but I like the movie name so much better. 7 or 8 weeks not sure.


----------



## wick

sablesammy said:


> Samantha (Sam, Sammy) Named her after the I am Legend dog. She was such a good dog, just had to name her after her. Yes I know the dogs real name is Abby but I like the movie name so much better. 7 or 8 weeks not sure.


AW so cute! What a great name sake, I cried when I saw that movie.. she WAS a great dog! Our pup Wick is also named from a movie. It stands for John Wick, the movie about an assassin (named John Wick) who takes down the entire mob because they killed his puppy. If you like action movies and haven't seen it you should  Although the first part is sad...

Ps we are a very non-violent caring loving family, we just though that it was a cool unique name and that we would have also taken down a mob to revenge an innocent puppies life! I hope no one get the wrong idea about us!


----------



## CleoPatrick

Zeke








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wick

CleoPatrick said:


> Zeke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Oh my gosh Zeke has such long hair ! So darn cute, were his littermates this fluffy??


----------



## CleoPatrick

wick said:


> Oh my gosh Zeke has such long hair ! So darn cute, were his littermates this fluffy??


He was the fluffiest. one of his two brother was fluffy the other was not so much. The female wasn't either. We don't think he will be a complete long hair but not a stocky coat either.


----------



## sablesammy

wick said:


> AW so cute! What a great name sake, I cried when I saw that movie.. she WAS a great dog! Our pup Wick is also named from a movie. It stands for John Wick, the movie about an assassin (named John Wick) who takes down the entire mob because they killed his puppy. If you like action movies and haven't seen it you should  Although the first part is sad...
> 
> Ps we are a very non-violent caring loving family, we just though that it was a cool unique name and that we would have also taken down a mob to revenge an innocent puppies life! I hope no one get the wrong idea about us!


 
Thank you!! No I have not seen that movie, I have friends that keep telling me I need to see it. I think I will rent it this week. Sounds like a great movie from what I have heard.


----------



## gsforever

*More food please*









Lucky in the backyard today.


----------



## gsforever

*Lucky in the garden*


----------



## Eagles and Indians

Lexi 10 weeks


----------



## Eagles and Indians

Lexi 10 weeks


----------



## sirevil

*German Shepherd - Bella*









Bella @ 2,5 months old.


----------



## sirevil

Any Opinions/comments will be appreciated.


----------



## lexiz

*My new baby!*

This is Vesper! She is a little over a week old, and we will be able to bring her to our forever home on May 24th! We are so excited!


----------



## llombardo

Apollo 10 weeks


12 weeks


14 weeks


16 weeks


5 months


6 months


----------



## DaddyofBlitz

my little guy Blitz I get him in 4 days then he will be 8 weeks old. that's his mom she's so beautiful. I can't wait


----------



## Gpreece

This is Albert on the first day home  in case you haven't guessed he's not too worried about water


----------



## RZZNSTR

Blitz is a great name for a GSD. I had an Elkhound named Blitz (silver and black-Oakland Raiders... lol)

Albert is checked out. Great pics!


----------



## Jazz2015

Hello everyone, this is Jazz, she's 5 weeks in this pic. she's 8 weeks now.


----------



## Jazz2015

sorry about the pic size, I just made the adjustment so it won't happen again.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Very cute!


----------



## GSDKIMBER

Here's Kimber 8 months


----------



## lexiz

3 weeks old now!! Only ~month to go before she comes home!


----------



## fShake

2 weeks ago we picked out 1st GSD puppy and named her Arya. Today , she turned 10 weeks old. Follow her on instagram at AryaTheGSD.


----------



## dylan_and_atlas

fShake said:


> 2 weeks ago we picked out 1st GSD puppy and named her Arya. Today , she turned 10 weeks old. Follow her on instagram at AryaTheGSD.


Atlas is just 13 days younger than Arya! We will find you on instagram


----------



## dylan_and_atlas

Atlas at 8 1/2 weeks with a stick he found


----------



## leo_j

Hi All,

Meet Leo .. he is 14 Weeks old and is a long coat GSD.


----------



## Sheera67

Skye at 14 weeks


----------



## DaisyDaws

Brando at 14 weeks


----------



## Sheera67

Brando ears .......lol 

But Skye ears are all over the place also , it took me a very long time and I think maybe 14 sheep liver to get her to lie nicely with ears erect are you for the photo )))

I'm liking the 14 weeks trend we have going on , not that I'm comparing


----------



## MKJ188

*Meet Ivy*

We have had Ivy for a week now, here are some pics of her she is 9 weeks old.


----------



## Daxo

This is our boy Daxo. Picture is when he was 8 weeks. Today he is ten weeks old.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Great pup pics!


----------



## maxjivi05

Chief 9 Weeks


----------



## RZZNSTR

Hail Chief!


----------



## ZiggytheSheprador

*i'm ziggy*

i'm a rescued sheprador. super hyper and was lucky to be caught sitting down long enough for this picture. i love to bite and have the ... oh look a human hand. bye.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Hahahaha! Very cute!


----------



## Jomiz

This is 9 week old crixus he's a handful but I'm loving every minute of him


----------



## RZZNSTR

Congrats!


----------



## Jude0301

11 wk old, male, Jude!, (8 wks old in photo)


----------



## RZZNSTR

Great looking pup!


----------



## s.chapman

my new puppy.... only six weeks, two more weeks and I can take him home!! :laugh:


----------



## RZZNSTR

Congrats!


----------



## s.chapman

Thank you! It will be my first GSD puppy


----------



## jpmilligan

*Our little Calvin!*

He is 8 weeks old. Such a fun little guy.


----------



## Nickynick305

Baby Leo

2nd picture 1 week later


----------



## RZZNSTR

Great looking pups! Congrats to both of you!


----------



## bizz352

My long hair female Piper at 9 weeks.


----------



## Kaiser's Girl

Piper's adorable and I love the name!!!


----------



## bizz352

Thank you, I think I've got a good one here. Pedigree aside, (she's Zamp vom Thermodos's Great Granddaughter.) Even at ten weeks you can tell there is just something about this dog. A lot of focus for a young dog when training time rolls around. I hope it lasts


----------



## gypsysJoezy

*My new best friend - Joezy*

8 weeks old.


----------



## Kelton

Hey guys, I'm Kelton. I'm new to the forum and new to german shepherds, although I've always wanted one! Today I picked up a non papered GSD pup (8 weeks old) her name is Nala. She's extremely smart, and I know she will train well as just a few sittings of training 'come' and she is understanding about 50% of the time. The only thing I'm dreading is house breaking, and Nala broke the bank for me, and so I'm not able to crate her just yet. Should be an adventure though!


----------



## RZZNSTR

gypsysJoezy said:


> 8 weeks old.


Very cute pup!

Kelton, welcome!


----------



## CaliShepherd

Here's my little ten week old furbaby, Leo. I feel so grateful for this site. I've been lurking for about 6 months now (this is my first post) and without this website I would have never known about OFA, DM testing, or good, reputable breeders!

Leo just turned ten weeks yesterday . I can only get pictures when he's sleeping because he's a tornado when he's awake. He's 9 weeks old in the photo.


----------



## annabirdie

This is Rosie, she is 10 weeks old.


----------



## annabirdie

A better pic of Rosie's face. One ear is going up now lol.


----------



## LaurenAuslan14

Auslan 7 weeks


----------



## Myah's Mom

Miss Myah
8 wks, few months and now


----------



## Jmhughes1

Here's Kimber!!! She's 7 weeks. I pick her up next weekend. Can't Wait!!!!


----------



## Saxtonhill

Here is Mina at four months. When I take her for a walk in the fields, she drags one of my 50 foot tracking lines.


----------



## annabirdie

*Rosie is 3 months old!*

Rosie is 3 months now and 30 lbs. Her ears are up...sometimes in a bit of a tipi shape, but they are straightening out. She is a treasure!


----------



## joeinca

*Koda*

Koda @ 10 Weeks.


----------



## Amshru

*Elva*

Here's Elva on a walk along the river. Someone mentioned she could be roach-backed? I don't really understand what that means, so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## annabirdie

Elva is adorable!! Is she long-coated?


----------



## Amshru

annabirdie said:


> Elva is adorable!! Is she long-coated?


Thanks Anna, I think so too. She's going to be long coated from the fluffiness so far :crazy:


----------



## Brunoleogsd

This is Leo and Bruno.  Leo is the smaller pup at 4 months, and Bruno is the bigger pup at 5 1/2 months. (However, I do wonder if Bruno is actually mixed or not)


----------



## Fun

My puppy Yoshi a couple weeks ago (around the time he turned 4 months old)


----------



## sleepyheadkh

Meet Ella!


----------



## IronhorseRomo

Axel at 14 wks. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 26wolves

Meet Tikka! She's 3 mos. & currently 31lbs.


----------



## pyratemom

*I unexpectedly got a puppy and I love it!*

I had originally planned to breed Raina but then she got pyrometra and I had to spay her. The frozen sperm that was planned for her was used and produced a nice litter. I really wanted one of the pups but financially this just wasn't a good time. My dear friend and mentor for training called and told me the person that got this pup wasn't keeping it and he had it to rehome. He told me I was the first person on his list of people to call to offer her a home. So of course I said yes. Yesterday I drove the 900 miles there and back to pick up this baby. She is cuddly, velcro, and very loving.


----------



## HodaEzz

*Achilles 3 weeks old*








His parents and grandparents are rated V & VA. He is beautiful and I am lucky to have him. I can't wait for him to come home in a couple of weeks and I'll be posting more photos!


----------



## Chance1

Just bought these beautiful German shepherd pups , one boy(right side )and a girl(left side) . Although the boy is a runt he really cought my eye and I absolutly had to get him ? any clues on him being a long coat by any chance since the dad is ?


----------



## JoshuaP

The breeder allowed me to visit to check everything out and make sure the parents were healthy and all. I didn't plan on giving a deposit right then but this little girl ran away from momma and started playing with my feet nipping at my shoelaces. I picked her up and she started licking and chewing on my beard. Melted my heart. Can't wait to pick her up at the end of the month.


----------



## Dawg

Lucy (two months)











Lucy (three months)


----------



## Karla

Avi Vom Feuergarten- 14 weeks

[/URL


----------



## RZZNSTR

Very cool!


----------



## KPK

[/URL][/IMG]









Django first week after delivery


----------



## pyratemom

Abby's day starts with pool play.....










And then, puppy nap time


----------



## 26wolves

My sister attempting to help me last night to get a good photo of Tikka to share now that she's 16 weeks and 40lbs. Unfortunately why would cooperating seem like a good idea? Instead we ended up with the awkward looking photo on the bottom haha.


----------



## Chance1

Meet chance and Faith. ???


----------



## Melisarayy

Sophie at 15 weeks  30 pounds!


----------



## GSDream

My Meadow, 9 weeks old today


----------



## tarheelgirlx3

My itty bitty Lola girl! 8.4 pounds at 9 weeks!


----------



## 607528

*Puppy from Pakistan*

This is our family's new bundle of joy. 9 week old now. :wub:














:wub:


----------



## 607528

GSDream said:


> My Meadow, 9 weeks old today


Lovely meadow! Is Meadow a long hair GSD?


----------



## Blstr88

Heres our baby girl, just picked her up yesterday. She's 10 weeks old, light colored sable - cant wait to see how her colors turn out as she grows! The breeder had named her Freya and we're thinking of keeping that name.


----------



## Jenny720

Congratulations on your new pup!!!!!Beautiful pup and really like the name Freya!!!!


----------



## Jackeljim

My girl Jade... 10wks old today.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Great pics!


----------



## Elise_Oakley

My puppy Oakley, 11 weeks  ninja my all black gsd in the background !!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Very cool!


----------



## Schwee

This is Faith... they grow up too fast !!


----------



## irisha8787

Misha, 11 weeks old


----------



## Jenny720

They are all so adorable!


----------



## Jumprun13k

Jaeger at 10 1/2 weeks with his ball. You WILL throw it!


----------



## SoShea

Little Bruno 15 weeks now


----------



## tarheelgirlx3

Loving these ears today!!


----------



## k_anderson

This is Elsie. 12 weeks old!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Gotta love puppy pics!


----------



## Rolisaac

Our girl! 8 weeks old. . .still figuring out a name.


----------



## R&M Farm

Karla at 13 weeks.


----------



## Cee22




----------



## tarheelgirlx3

R&M Farm said:


> Karla at 13 weeks.


How much does she weigh there?


----------



## Mavi

*My Sable girl Mavi*

7 - 14 wks


----------



## pashana

my gsd for like 8-10 weeks, now like 5 months.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Beautiful pup!


----------



## Jessiicacraigg1

Xena at 11 weeks and three days! I love her!


----------



## NyxHero

Hello everybody on the form I'm new and wanted to share some old photos of my Gsd Pup Marley. 

First one is at 5 weeks old after the drive.










this ones maybe after 1 ~ 2 months with us maybe 3 months old








Id really like to find out what breed name is the correct name for solid black coat shepherds? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

NyxHero, just as a rose by any other name.... 

Black coated German Shepherds are still German Shepherds. There is no separate breed name for GSDs based on coat color.

Cute pup!


----------



## NyxHero

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Black coated German Shepherds are still German Shepherds. There is no separate breed name for GSDs based on coat color.
> 
> Cute pup!


Ah thank you! Ive seen all white shepherds before I was stumped when I got Marley tho. Thanks a lot for the information.


----------



## Ezra_GSD

Ezra is 7.5 weeks old


----------



## Miata313

*New to Forum..Sundance at 6 Weeks*

We have to wait 2 more weeks to bring him home


----------



## Sadie_M

Falco


----------



## Liulfr

GSDream said:


> My Meadow, 9 weeks old today



So fluffy! Love it!


----------



## HelenMaria14

*My little fur baby, Freud.*

His first night with us. He was 7weeks 3 days. He'll be 8 weeks tomorrow. He's the sweetest thing EVER.


----------



## GrizzlyTheCaliBear

Grizzly 4 weeks/14weeks


----------



## Coleen

Tasha, 11.5 weeks. Both ears are up!


----------



## GrizzlyTheCaliBear

Grizzly currently 14 weeks


----------



## Katagaria

Hawk is 7 and a half months, 30 weeks!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Gorgeous pups!


----------



## HeartSooty

These are all gorgeous!


----------



## coop52

Got my Oher Tannen pup today! She's great so far.


----------



## Milly238

Here's Blitz (Blitzschnell) at 10 weeks when I got him, and then 12 weeks!


----------



## Chasegsdlove

Here is Chase at 8 weeks and almost 8 months


----------



## RZZNSTR

Valor on 12/21/2015.


----------



## maverick_sablegsd

Gorgeous!


----------



## Miata313

*Sundance at 9 weeks*


----------



## RZZNSTR

Thanks! and Sundance looks great!


----------



## Ivy'sFamily

Ivy at 11 weeks


----------



## tarheelgirlx3

*Lola*

Sweet Lola at 5 months!


----------



## tarheelgirlx3

tarheelgirlx3 said:


> Sweet Lola at 5 months!


And another


----------



## Jaeger15

This is Jaeger! He's almost 12 weeks old.


----------



## MN GSD Fan

Here is Portia at 8 weeks!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Very cute!


----------



## Love_kela

*9 weeks????*

We were told he is 9 weeks. Not sure


----------



## Lexicon002

This is our pup Alayna. This is her growth from 1 month to just over 4 months! Do you guys feel she's a little undersized? When I weighed her the other day she was 26 almost 27 pounds. Is this a normal weight for you female German shepherd pup owners? She's also the runt of the litter. Let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Lexicon002

Here is a better picture of her now. At just about 4 months.


----------



## Lesa2093

I love those ears!


----------



## tarheelgirlx3

Lexicon002 said:


> This is our pup Alayna. This is her growth from 1 month to just over 4 months! Do you guys feel she's a little undersized? When I weighed her the other day she was 26 almost 27 pounds. Is this a normal weight for you female German shepherd pup owners? She's also the runt of the litter. Let me know! Thanks!


She is adorable! My girl is about to be 6 months and just hit over 40 pounds. She was similar weight at that age. But the vet says she's healthy, and she definitely doesn't look starved! Just a small girl. Here's my baby at about 4 months for comparison.

My girl only weighed 3.5 pounds when I got her at 7 weeks, she was definitely a runt but to catch up that much is impressive to me, even though she's still "underweight"


----------



## Lexicon002

QUOTE:
She is adorable! My girl is about to be 6 months and just hit over 40 pounds. She was similar weight at that age. But the vet says she's healthy, and she definitely doesn't look starved! Just a small girl. Here's my baby at about 4 months for comparison.

My girl only weighed 3.5 pounds when I got her at 7 weeks, she was definitely a runt but to catch up that much is impressive to me, even though she's still "underweight"[/QUOTE]

Aww! She's so cute! I'm glad I'm not the only one with a small girl now. Haha I was getting worried that she wasn't growing properly or something. But Alayna's come a LOOOONG way from when we got her at 4 weeks. These people didn't really care for them and my husband and I found upwards of 40 ticks all over her body. When we took her to the vet we found out she had become extremely anemic. But she's recovered from that now. And she's a happy little pup.


----------



## tarheelgirlx3

Lexicon002 said:


> QUOTE:
> She is adorable! My girl is about to be 6 months and just hit over 40 pounds. She was similar weight at that age. But the vet says she's healthy, and she definitely doesn't look starved! Just a small girl. Here's my baby at about 4 months for comparison.
> 
> My girl only weighed 3.5 pounds when I got her at 7 weeks, she was definitely a runt but to catch up that much is impressive to me, even though she's still "underweight"


Aww! She's so cute! I'm glad I'm not the only one with a small girl now. Haha I was getting worried that she wasn't growing properly or something. But Alayna's come a LOOOONG way from when we got her at 4 weeks. These people didn't really care for them and my husband and I found upwards of 40 ticks all over her body. When we took her to the vet we found out she had become extremely anemic. But she's recovered from that now. And she's a happy little pup.[/QUOTE]

Lola was covered in fleas and full of worms so she didn't have the best start. Regardless of what her weight ends up being, she's much happier and healthier now, as im sure is the case with your girl!!


----------



## tarheelgirlx3

tarheelgirlx3 said:


> She is adorable! My girl is about to be 6 months and just hit over 40 pounds. She was similar weight at that age. But the vet says she's healthy, and she definitely doesn't look starved! Just a small girl. Here's my baby at about 4 months for comparison.
> 
> My girl only weighed 3.5 pounds when I got her at 7 weeks, she was definitely a runt but to catch up that much is impressive to me, even though she's still "underweight"


This is Lola today (turns 6 months on the 19th) and weighed 42 pounds. You can tell she's not too skinny, just petite.


----------



## Ares1

My 13 week old Blair.AKC reg. Female. 28Lbs.
I know she's brindle but what kind of brindle? Golden brindle? Dam was red and black, sire a really dark brindle. How does she look?


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Wags

Here is Bruce, we picked up him a week ago, when he was 8 weeks old, and weighed 9.3 lbs! Long coat black sable.


----------



## Superion

This is our boy Cooper just hitting the 11 week mark. Just a bundle of joy with so much love to give.


----------



## El_rex

Rex, 9 weeks old


----------



## Jbazen15

Sarge, 4 months old


----------



## RZZNSTR

Great looking pups!


----------



## Sherman the German

This is Sherman around 4 months and the other is a little over 5 months. He's going on 6 months now! Yikes they grow fast.


----------



## milaneechan

Baymax likes to hold my hand when I'm driving XD


----------



## smk5495

Adorable!


----------



## LJak07

Hi, my name is Rebecca and I am the first time proud owner of the sweet and wonderful Ghost. Here are a couple of pics and I have plenty more. He is a very handsome and goofy boy. The first was 7 weeks, the second 14 weeks and the last 16 weeks. I will post more recent ones soon.


----------



## Jenny720

Adorable! Enjoy your pup they grow to quick.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Ghost looks great! Congrats!


----------



## LJak07

thanks  he is very cute, and all the pics are adorable. I love puppy pics <3


----------



## drino

Here's the 4 1/2 week old boy I'm looking at. West German show lines. I think he's more teddy bear than puppy. Who wants to cuddle? Waiting another 3 1/2 weeks until I can pick him up is going to kill me.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Beautiful pup! Congrats!


----------



## Joey-and-chandler

How do we attch hd photos? Whenever i add something its either thumbnail size or loses the quality


----------



## DaniCh07

Karma at 12 weeks


----------



## JG!

There are so many gorgeous pups here. I can scroll and browse for hours! Here is my little girl, Athena at 4 months. We are still trying to figure out what to call her color/pattern lol.


----------



## Ivanlotter

*Mila at 3 1/2 Months*

Mila at 3 1/2 Months. Wonder if she will be Bi-Color or B&T with Long Blanket. Stomach hair is also black.


----------



## Kaiserine

I'm in love with your bear cub, Drino!


----------



## Spectrum

My pup Gaston. He's about 5 and a half months old.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Outstanding pics all!


----------



## Ronin2016

This is Ronin 
He's 9 weeks old in this picture, and we couldn't believe how fast his ears stood up!







4.5 months old and just after the groomers! He wasn't very impressed, haha







He is now 5 months old, and 53 pounds as of yesterday. He's going to be a big boy!


----------



## girardid

this is my boy back when he used to be a kitty


----------



## girardid

JG! said:


> We are still trying to figure out what to call her color/pattern lol.


Fawn! lol she looks like a Mal


----------



## RZZNSTR

girardid said:


> this is my boy back when he used to be a kitty


:grin2:


----------



## JG!

girardid said:


> this is my boy back when he used to be a kitty



Super adorable pup!





girardid said:


> Fawn! lol she looks like a Mal



Its funny that you mention the Mal reference. Because with the help of the person I adopted her from, I managed to get information about her grandparents and sire. She's actually a Mal X GSD cross from working lines.


----------



## girardid

JG! said:


> Its funny that you mention the Mal reference. Because with the help of the person I adopted her from, I managed to get information about her grandparents and sire. She's actually a Mal X GSD cross from working lines.


whats her personality like? do you work with her?
mal x gsd or dutchie x gsd will probably be my next dog, but a green health and tempermnet tested young dog.


----------



## JG!

girardid said:


> whats her personality like? do you work with her?
> 
> mal x gsd or dutchie x gsd will probably be my next dog, but a green health and tempermnet tested young dog.




Nice! I've only had rescues in the past and it seems as though I've been truly blessed to come across Athena. She's an awesome dog. A ton of drive and energy yet has the off switch to sit inside her crate and behave. Her recall is amazing. She could be chasing a bird full bore or playing with my sisters dog and stop when called. I just started training with a very accomplished IPO and K9 trainer by the name of Julia Priest. I told her I might be interested in dog sports or IPO and wanted her to evaluate my puppy for structure and temperament. I paid her a visit and she had nothing but good things to say about Athena. She told me, I quote, "She's gonna be one tough bitch!" Lol. 

I can totally understand why law enforcement and a lot of KNPV dogs are a cross of Mal X GSD or Mal X Dutchie of some sort. When done with precaution it seems that this isn't just another "designer breed" but a very capable working dog.


----------



## lindsay1126

Our boy Soloman.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Good looking pup!


----------



## Jenny720

Handsome pup and cute name!


----------



## NYCgsd

Solomon is a great looking boy. I noticed boys ears flop more on the top of their heads, and girls kind of flop to the sides.


----------



## Deuces_mom

Houdini @ 8 weeks and 7 weeks before his first ear came up


----------



## KATO's Dad

My Budy Kato at 13 Weeks old


----------



## pawpower

Shadow - 10 weeks old


----------



## NYCgsd

pawpower said:


> Shadow - 10 weeks old


Shadow look a bit like Sylvester Stallone


----------



## bababooey

My little long-coat puppy Zara (9 weeks old in the picture).


----------



## blackbird1

Hi guys! This is my plush-coated puppy. I don't bring her home until July 4th weekend, but I thought I'd share! I still don't have a name picked out yet, so any suggestions are great!


----------



## Castlemaid

What an adorable munchkin!


----------



## Casto

Jupiter at 3 months
View attachment 372114


View attachment 372122


View attachment 372130


View attachment 372138


First GSD dog and my family loves him. My kids especially! I quickly got him out of landshark mode lol He's great! No jump ups or nipping. He got with the program quick. He loves my poodle and they already try and outwit each other. It's entertaining for sure!


----------



## blackbird1

Castlemaid said:


> What an adorable munchkin!


Mine? Thank you! :smile2:


----------



## betta

Im not sure how much shepherd he's got in em but this is Max, he is 3 months old.


----------



## telavivgsd

This is Klaus at 8 weeks! (Don't worry, that's red paint on his leg, not blood!)


----------



## Valkyrie

Valkyrie the past few days, she will be 3 months tomorrow!


----------



## Molly Kathleen Walsh

*This is Chase, he will be 8 weeks this weekend.*

This is chase, thoughts on purebred?
:grin2:


----------



## dranseth

This is Nitro! We take him home in just over a week. He is just under 6 weeks here. Beautiful long hair sable! Love his markings.


----------



## Dchuck84

Here is Finley. She is 10 1/2 weeks.


----------



## zetti

Dchuck84 said:


> Here is Finley. She is 10 1/2 weeks.


Awwww, she has such a sweet expression!


----------



## zetti

dranseth said:


> This is Nitro! We take him home in just over a week. He is just under 6 weeks here. Beautiful long hair sable! Love his markings.


Ooooohhh, I just want to pick him up and cuddle the little angel!


----------



## Vaks

Cobalt!!  3 1/2 months!


----------



## NYCgsd

Casto said:


> Jupiter at 3 months
> View attachment 372114
> 
> 
> View attachment 372122
> 
> 
> View attachment 372130
> 
> 
> View attachment 372138
> 
> 
> First GSD dog and my family loves him. My kids especially! I quickly got him out of landshark mode lol He's great! No jump ups or nipping. He got with the program quick. He loves my poodle and they already try and outwit each other. It's entertaining for sure!


What did you do to stop the jumping up on people? At 6 months old, I'm still having a problem with this.


----------



## Lorrie

This is Cairo. He is 10 weeks old.


----------



## Milliegsd

Finnick - 15 weeks and already driving  lol


----------



## Tony Chung

My little guy, he's 8 week old and we call him Ranger!


----------



## martinjulio2020

how can i up a picture


----------



## FGOliveira83

Gorgeous puppy!!!!


----------



## FGOliveira83

*Bahston*

This is Bahston at 4 months. He is much bigger now (70lbs at 6 months).


----------



## Kat4

This is Sata. He was 5 weeks in this picture, he is 6 weeks now. The breeder said his other ear came up yesterday. I go visit him every week, can't wait till he can come home.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Wow I just got my cuteness overload and my puppy fix all at once. Thanks for sharing everyone . Love me some puppy pictures.


----------



## ralew2

*Blaze*

Here's our newest addition, Blaze. She's 7 weeks old in this picture.


----------



## zetti

Great thread! Just when you need a cuteness fix!


----------



## Stephanie Jacobson

Oh my goodness I love this thread. GSD ears are the best!


----------



## Mareesey

This is Rogue, she is 6 months old next week!


----------



## Stephens

Newbie so thought I'd start with a few pics. Sadie who is 12 week old GSD.


----------



## brookwoodgirl

14 weeks 
collapsed over a barkbox stash of toys


----------



## holland

gorgeous pup


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

She's quite the looker!


----------



## zyppi

what an awful... thread!

Makes me want another!


----------



## brookwoodgirl

zyppi said:


> what an awful... thread!
> 
> Makes me want another!


I have a 14 week old male, not even reliably house broken yet, and I'm soooooo tempted to get a baby girl, even though I know it would be mountains of exhausting work, like having three not two. I know it's bad to get two pups together.


----------



## Praline

*How old is the Puppy?*

Hi guys,
here are two pics of our puppy, one is 'older' and one is more recent. 
What age would you reckon he is by his looks and size?
I appreciate your replys


----------



## Freyja

Mr. Goofball Rollo! These are some older photos, he's 7 months old now.


----------



## kingtitan

Hi Everyone, this is Titan he is 8 weeks old
This is at the breeders house, we pick him up this Saturday... so excited


----------



## dheck

This is my boy Luka, 21 weeks old. We've had a few issues with his health, but you can't tell by looking at him.


----------



## sadiesdad

*Another Luka*

My new baby- Luka male seems to be a plush coat. 3 1/2 mo. old. 42 lbs. today. Notice redwoods on front for support! Also my other baby, Sadie 4 1/2 yrs. Changed to harness on the little boy, total change on leash.

Thanks for looking-


----------



## CarrieJo

Okay I just love this picture of my puppy!


----------



## Jenny720

Very cute puppy pictures! 
This is Luna and Max


----------



## Rosebud

Our two "puppies" Rosie on the left will be one on 11/17 and our new pup, Pi who is just 4 months old.


----------



## LandosMommy

Here's our guy from 8 to 16 weeks old.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Ozzie @ 10 wks old


----------



## Stephens

*Sadie at 6 months and growing fast.*

Few photos of Sadie over the past two weeks, convinced she smiling in one.:smile2:


----------



## Dawg

Lucy all grown up:


----------



## Kyrielle

Jack at 8 months in front of the tree.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Very nice!


----------



## Julian G

Freyja said:


> Mr. Goofball Rollo! These are some older photos, he's 7 months old now.


Is Rollo a Mal? Cute boy.


----------



## kat12510

My little sable lady Ava  She's 11 weeks!


----------



## kat12510

Forgot to upload this one, she's so sweet when she sleeps <3


----------



## Freyja

Julian G said:


> Is Rollo a Mal? Cute boy.



100% GSD, he's gone through some amazing coat changes - is currently going a tad lighter in the warmer weather at the moment, too. Here are some recent photos of him!


----------



## rayhyland

Stephens said:


> Few photos of Sadie over the past two weeks, convinced she smiling in one.:smile2:




Love those ears


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RZZNSTR

Very nice!


----------



## Julian G

Freyja said:


> 100% GSD, he's gone through some amazing coat changes - is currently going a tad lighter in the warmer weather at the moment, too. Here are some recent photos of him!


I though I saw a Mal puppy in that pic


----------



## LJM

My new female Eve and my 2 year old Jax!


----------



## LJM

Puppy Eve and Jax!


----------



## LJM

Eve resting. Then taking in the sights of her new home.


----------



## LJM

Eve and jax


----------



## Jenny720

Great photos!
Luna- she has already grown so much since this photo! 
https://flic.kr/p/Po3G4Q


----------



## yovanimt




----------



## TURBO GSD




----------



## henriZA

Enzo now almost at 12 weeks. Left ear slowly coming up, still a bit saggy sometimes


----------



## RZZNSTR

Enzo looks great!


----------



## JennaMomma

My 21 week old haus working line gsd jenna








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## zetti

JennaMomma said:


> My 21 week old haus working line gsd jenna
> View attachment 402018
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Oh my! We must grow into those amazing ears! What a darling!


----------



## KaiserAus

Here is Kaiser at 11 weeks... ears up 
Also the best place to sleep is squashed up the cat climbing tree


----------



## karlakinsky

*Rhone 12 Weeks*

Meet Rhone! 12 weeks old. Ears not up yet, hopefully soon!


----------



## yovanimt

Milo concentrated on that treat


----------



## JennaMomma

yovanimt said:


> Milo concentrated on that treat


Holy moly look at those paws where did you get Milo?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## yovanimt

JennaMomma said:


> Holy moly look at those paws where did you get Milo?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I know right? His paws are huge!  A friend who owns a Sable german shepherd female and a very unique white and black german shepherd... Some say poor pigmentation, some say possible husky mix. I just know that I found a beautiful boy with a great temper, fearless, very protective of my daughters and tireless land shark.


----------



## TURBO GSD

Turbo's first snow (11 weeks old)







12 weeks old











15 weeks old











17 weeks old















































4 months old






































4 1/4 months old


----------



## JennaMomma

yovanimt said:


> I know right? His paws are huge!  A friend who owns a Sable german shepherd female and a very unique white and black german shepherd... Some say poor pigmentation, some say possible husky mix. I just know that I found a beautiful boy with a great temper, fearless, very protective of my daughters and tireless land shark.


Ha.. I have a 4 year old and when Jenna and her are playing it's like a tornado hit








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RZZNSTR

Turbo, absolutely beautiful! 


JennaMomma, good looking pup!


----------



## TURBO GSD

RZZNSTR said:


> Turbo, absolutely beautiful!


Thank you RZZNSTR! He's growing up so fast!


----------



## Dalton23

Here is Oakley!


----------



## zetti

Raff z Weberhaus at 11 weeks.


----------



## Timberdog

From 3rd pic, 9 to 12 weeks.

1st pic 13 week

2nd pic 14 week


----------



## Kyrielle

Jack at 9.5 months out hiking near the lake. Can't wait to attempt swimming again!


----------



## Liffey

I love this thread :grin2:

My pup when he was still a pup..


----------



## NorthWoodsForest

*Forest the 8 week old rescue*

Any idea what Forest is mixed with if anything? Adopted him last week and love him! Looks mostly Shepherd to me..


----------



## Stormywx

"Dutch" in the Lowes cart at 10 weeks and at our neighborhood park 12 weeks.


----------



## Jenny720

Adorable pups!


----------



## april3

Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Brianna Zombri

*Crazy colored pups! Or am I just crazy?*

Looking for some insight on these babies. Dad is Duke the black gsd on the far right. Mama is Daisy on the far left. we ended up with two obvious sable males, 2 black females with white blazes, one black male, two females with brown feet and brown on their face and two seemingly solid black females. 
Just recently the black girl with white blaze and the black male are turning brown and have gray underneath. 

Duke has no other color than black and Daisy is a Black and Tan I'm assuming since her saddle is black down to the roots. How in the world did we get sables and why are the black puppies getting this funky coloring? I've done some reading and still can't find anything on black puppies changing color. Help! 

*female solid black is still solid black

Also I hope I'm inserting the pic links correctly!! New here 

Second pic is pups at 2weeks. Thought they looked like some strange coloring.

3rd is black male at 3weeks 3days

4th pic is same male at 7weeks


----------



## Brianna Zombri




----------



## zetti

Cuteness! Look at Oakley's paws!


----------



## zetti

april3 said:


> Sleeping Beauty


Baby angel!


----------



## Brianna Zombri

Ok I should have apologized sooner- I'm posting from a smart phone up in the middle of nowhere with spotty cell reception :/ my apologies for any double posts, etc! Also I noticed I posted the same pic twice... so much fun swapping between windows on this haphazard machine! Here we go! Wilson at 3wks 3days, looking solid black in any light no matter if he's had a bath or is bone dry!


----------



## semcat66

*Porter*

We were gifted with Porter after a family member decided 3 weeks into owning Porter that puppies are too much work for someone who wants go snowboarding and hang out with her friends. We believe he was born around Dec. 17th, so he's about 10 weeks old right now. We already have a 9 y/o German Shepherd/Golden Retriever female who was not real sure about the new addition - her name is Bonita. After a couple of days (and relentless pestering by Porter), she now plays with him quite a bit - putting him in his place when he gets a little to sassy.  We've taken him to puppy daycare for a half-day and are planning on doing that a couple of times a week to help socialize him (and to give Bonita a break...lol) and we are having a training evaluation this weekend to plan out what he/we need in order to make sure he is a well-mannered boy.

It's been a while since I've had a puppy, so my hubby and I are finally getting back into the swing of potty-training - he's doing really well so far, we've only had a couple of accidents during the night on his pee pad, but most of the time we get him outside at all the appropriate times. We both feel a little exhausted, but it's worth it - he's such an adorable little boy and has quite the personality - very head-strong, thinks he's the boss and really doesn't like being told he's not...lol. Thought I'd join this site because I'm sure I'll have questions as we watch him grow up.


----------



## karlakinsky

Porter is adorable!!!!


----------



## april3

my babies bed


----------



## Ozymandiaz

New pup, Milo. Brought home at 8wks, he's currently a 12 week old mischievous land-shark:


----------



## RZZNSTR

Great looking pup!


----------



## dogfaeries

"Scarlet"

I really need to get some photos of this puppy. This one was about 3 weeks ago. She was about 5 and a half months old there.


----------



## Brianna Zombri

Looove love love her mask! So elegant!


----------



## EmilieMaria

My pup Havok I get in 2 weeks ?


----------



## Jenny720

dogfaeries said:


> "Scarlet"
> 
> I really need to get some photos of this puppy. This one was about 3 weeks ago. She was about 5 and a half months old there.


She is a beauty!


----------



## Jenny720

Adorable pups take tons of photos they grow so fast.


----------



## Brianna Zombri

While recording the typical "lets rough house" I snapped some stills of Major...
So goofy I had to share! Also snuck in one of Major at 9 months. I looove this pic!




Daisy and Major


----------



## Todahatch1

Here is my pride and joy. Have him for a full two days. So much work but enjoy every moment.


----------



## Kingston12

This is King! My buddy !!!

Yall have wonderful pups !


----------



## Spetzio

My almost 15wk old goofball (he'll be 15wks on thursday):


----------



## Jenny720

Updated photo of Luna almost 7 months - time flies!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Great pics everyone!


----------



## Stormywx

Dutch trying to figure out if he likes the water....


----------



## holland

adorable pups


----------



## kimbale

Miss Mac when she was a pup!


----------



## Mountain Mom

Awww, Dena looks so sweet!


----------



## goldenlyre

Here are some more pictures of Apollo! Eight weeks old!


----------



## semcat66

So here's a couple of new pictures of Porter - he is 3 1/2 months old now and both of his ears seem to be up permanently. He's going for his 2nd round of shots on Wednesday, so we'll get an accurate weight on him then. We have started puppy daycare the past couple of weeks for two 1/2 day sessions and this week he'll be going for two full days - he even has a playmate (golden retriever) that's the same age and he absolutely loves. Had his first day of training this past Saturday - worked on name recognition, sit, come and walking on a leash - let me just say, our trainer is a treasure!! Between teaching my husband and I what to do and putting up with puppy ADD, she still managed to teach all three of us some things 

And just because I'm a proud mama, I'm posting a picture of my 9 y/o GSH/Golden Retriever mix, Bonita. She has been a fantastic influence on Porter and is way more patient with him than I thought she would be. I'm also including a picture of her when she was a puppy...because she was super cute...lol!


----------



## RZZNSTR

Very nice!


----------



## Mikek3111

Porter is gorgeous


----------



## semcat66

UPDATE - Porter's weight yesterday at just over 3 months is 35lbs...up 15 since we took him a month ago for his first set of shots.


----------



## semcat66

Mikek3111 said:


> Porter is gorgeous


Thank you - I think he's going to be a very handsome boy!


----------



## semcat66

RZZNSTR said:


> Very nice!


Thank you! He's growing so fast, I have to keep reminding myself to take more pictures...lol


----------



## Clarisha1

Here's Kobe when we surprised my daughter with him on Christmas Eve (7.5 weeks old) to now at 5.5 months old. He's our big beautiful boy!


----------



## semcat66

*Porter - Updated pics at 3.5 months*

Porter is growing up so fast!! These were taken on Friday, 3/31. At his last vet appointment on 3/22, he weighed 35lbs, so I'm sure he's up from that. He also had his first bath this past Saturday - he wasn't real thrilled about the wash table, but seemed to love the scrubbing. Needless to say, DH and I were almost as wet as Porter when we finished...lol.

NOTE - I should correct my last post on 3/23...I calculated Porter's age wrong....he was born 12/17, so he was only 3 months old in that previous post....sorry


----------



## phit4life

*Ruger - 13 weeks*

Here is our Ruger. He was born on 1/1/17. He is 13 weeks old and I suppose about 30 pounds.


----------



## semcat66

Ruger is adorable...I love those ears!


----------



## zetti

phit4life said:


> Here is our Ruger. He was born on 1/1/17. He is 13 weeks old and I suppose about 30 pounds.


Head tilt *and* teepee ears all in one! What a darling!


----------



## BHoffman

Here are some pictures of my Lexi. She was born on January 22 (we share the same birthday). The first couple of pictures were taken the first couple of days when she first came home with me at that point she was 9 weeks old going onto 10 weeks. The last picture was taken this morning now 11 weeks old. At times she amazes me with how smart she is, already sitting on command most of the time.
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## semcat66

BHoffman said:


> Here are some pictures of my Lexi. She was born on January 22 (we share the same birthday). The first couple of pictures were taken the first couple of days when she first came home with me at that point she was 9 weeks old going onto 10 weeks. The last picture was taken this morning now 11 weeks old. At times she amazes me with how smart she is, already sitting on command most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's really pretty!!


----------



## Lockup1109

My 2 boys Zachary (human) and Loki (dog) lol


12 weeks old in 1st pic. 11 weeks in 2nd pic.


----------



## Dominique Zito

*My boy Brutus*

So here is my puppy at 5 weeks. 
Not sure what his markings will be like but the whole litter started out black and I'll put pics of the parents too if any one will want to help me indentify what he'll look like as an adult  

Pictures of my puppy, Brutus: 








Link: Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting









Link: Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting









Link: Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting

Pictures of mom(saddleback) and dad(bi-color)








Link: Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Adirondackman

*Mission impossible*

Cannot seem to figure out how to upload photos, seems unusually tricky, at least from an IPad.


----------



## Digiwolf

*Here's little Wolfie...*

Here's Wolfie, our little GSD pup, 14-week-old now...

Such a wonderful addition to our family


----------



## jasonmj58

Josie 11 weeks. I heard GSD like sticks but I wasn't expecting her to pick the biggest one she could lol


----------



## Gatorsnaps

Brighton! 10wk old female Belgian Malinois. Not a GSD but she is still pretty cute.




















Callahan


----------



## Magnus

These are all OMG adorable!!

Here are a few of Magnus:


----------



## Pivot

Hans at 11 wk's , 13wks and then 16 weeks. First picture is after his first night at new home. Very uncertain of whats going on and probably just woke up. Confidence and focus improving quickly.


----------



## Pivot

Hans finishing up a bull stick @ 16 wks. Getting real comfortable


----------



## RZZNSTR

Beautiful!


----------



## Pivot

A shot from today at 17 weeks. Big growth spurt this week gaining 6# or 21%


----------



## SteelesMom

This is Steele. We brought him home when he was 8 weeks old, he's now 14 weeks old. His ears stood up 3 weeks ago, and then started to flop....from the back they look like a little party hat! 







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pivot

Steele looks great. Has similar marking to my dog Hans, directly above.


----------



## kangel

This is Hera at 6, 7, 8 and 16 weeks


----------



## SteelesMom

Pivot said:


> Steele looks great. Has similar marking to my dog Hans, directly above.




They do look so much alike! I'm so excited to see all of the changes that happen!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ghinchcl

Nikki just turned 5 months almost 50 lbs now.


----------



## phit4life

Ruger is now five months old and turning into such a nice handsome boy. He has a very red undertone to his sable coat and I'm so excited to see what he turns out to look like in the end.


----------



## dogfaeries

9 month old Scarlet, hanging out with me at the grooming shop:


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

dogfaeries said:


> 9 month old Scarlet, hanging out with me at the grooming shop:


Where in the heck did your "puppy" go, lol! Seems like you just got her.

She's so beautiful!!


----------



## TobiVSch

TobiV at 13 weeks on our walk today, and second picture of Tobi and his friend Max (neighbor)


----------



## dogfaeries

MyHans-someBoy said:


> Where in the heck did your "puppy" go, lol! Seems like you just got her.
> 
> She's so beautiful!!




Thanks! She's so big now that sometimes I forget she's just 9 months old.


----------



## Tennessee

This is my new girl Millicent. She turned 9 weeks old on Monday, ears are already up.


----------



## TURBO GSD

My best friend Turbo. He was 7 months old on this picture.


----------



## semcat66

*Porter is 5 1/2 months old!! New pics*

Our little boy is growing up fast. He weighs about 60 lbs now. We've transitioned him completely off kibble (he was getting that with an egg and deboned chicken) and he's doing just fine with the bone-in chicken quarters - crunches them up just likes he's been doing it all his life. I love the transition of the colors in his coat - not only the black and tan, but silver as well. All of his baby teeth have fallen out and the adult teeth are all coming in nicely. His training is going well - he's still a puppy though, so his ADD is still a major factor. He's doing much better with his fear aggression - still leery of people in hoodies and men who are carrying things (fishing poles/walking sticks), as well dogs that are barking at him - we're still working on that. He's turning out to be quite the snuggler - gets in bed with me every morning to cuddle and get his belly rubbed. Would love to hear your feedback!


----------



## Raisedbyshepherds

5 month old General Beauregard


----------



## thegooseman90

Brax 9 weeks. Playing tug and waiting on his turn for a bath lol


----------



## HERNAMEISRUKA

here is ruka from guam got her 2 weeks ago and she is getting very big very fast love her to death.


----------



## Glaicer

5 months old this week.


----------



## dc9137

Just picked up Hurricane! 8 weeks old and he's quite the talker!


----------



## Gunslinger

Mina at 5weeks old first day home


----------



## lbgrafs

The day we brought her home and yesterday! (3 months)


----------



## Jenny720

Enjoying all the gorgeous puppy photos!


----------



## Jenny720

Luna is now 10 months old and time has gone by so fast. We could not be happier with her!


----------



## cloudpump




----------



## DebSchwan

"Bubba", I think.


----------



## DebSchwan

My bubba.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Great pup pictures all! Starts the day off right!


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

For the first few weeks, any time I approached his crate, he made noises that sounded just like a monkey...hence the monkey toy. 
He eventually chose Kong Wubba as a favorite.
Now he's a little older and will pose without a toy-but isn't too happy about it. 
I spend equal amounts of time laughing...and pulling my hair out, lol.
I couldn't love him more. :wub:


----------



## jbgarner12

This is Chloe at 5 1/2 weeks old.


----------



## pashana

This one is Vader. He is now 10 weeks old.


----------



## msellehcar

Echo, 12 weeks  She's a lovey.


----------



## Femfa




----------



## Steve Strom

Are those current Femfa?


----------



## Femfa

Steve Strom said:


> Are those current Femfa?




That's 10 weeks versus 14 weeks, haha. This is her from yesterday:


----------



## gsdforlife22

This is Tsar 8 weeks old. I'm totally in love with this little shark!


----------



## ghinchcl

*My Nikki*

Nikki almost 8 months in a week, 64#. Just got her spayed so she did not want to eat for a little bit but she is back gaining weight 0


----------



## ceej87

Beautiful pups in this thread! Here is my handsome boy named Triton. 11 weeks


----------



## MaxandBella

This is Bella. Only had her 2 days. She is 8 weeks old









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## 2andahalfwolves

*Milo & Niko*

This is Milo, he's a GSD cross Alaskan Malamute, 10 weeks old  
and Niko, GSD @ 6 months old!


----------



## Roger_Greaser

Adopted a little guy this weekend. This is Gauge hanging out with Bentley. They are doing great.
















Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## stacypointe

Adorable!

Jim


----------



## sawyer the gsd

Just joined the forums but figured I'd share our little "angel" (notice the quotes...)

Sawyer!


----------



## camperbc

Here is our Sheba, taken today at 9 weeks minus 2 days. We are totally in love with her!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Gsdmummy

My handsome Duke 8 weeks 6 days


----------



## sance31

Beautiful pups all over on here. Here is Max today at 17 Weeks.


----------



## az_girl

Here's Mila! 7 w 2 day. She comes home on Saturday!!!


----------



## dogbyte

View attachment 459834
gunny 7 weeks


----------



## dogbyte

Gunny last week at 18 weeks


----------



## lexi2017

Lexi at 11 weeks old, 22.6lbs


----------



## camperbc

Sheba at 15 weeks. (35 lbs) 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Levi T

Thanksgiving walk with my beautiful wife and our almost 7 month old baby Moose!


----------



## mtj2017

*new pup pictures*

picture of our new pup at 6 weeks and his dad....


----------



## pashana

9 weeks old and 8months old.


----------



## Nekro

Athena


----------



## Ivanlotter

*Olaf*

Our new puppy Olaf


----------



## Xenobiarose

This little guy will be with us in a little over a week!!


----------



## GSDKIMBER

Not a Shepherd, but here is Kimber's little brother. His name is Leo. Reverse brindle boxer, 11 weeks.


----------



## Prorailz13092

Baby Vader, finally sitting still for a picture:grin2:


----------



## TexasShep

Here's my 3.5 month (long hair?) pup "Leo". Ears are finally up


----------



## willoglen

Luther, 9 wks (the day I got him), 3 months, and 4 months


----------



## Kitty__Fire

We're picking up this adorable fuzz ball in 3 weeks! I'm so excited, it can't come soon enough!! We're thinking her name should be Mia, but haven't settled on it completely. How do you pass the time?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushbunny

This was my boy the day he came home with me from the rescue. He's grown quite a bit since.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calipso

Gypsy at 10 weeks. It's not obvious in the picture, but both ears are up. The right ear was still a bit lazy when this photo was taken. It is now fully up at 11 weeks.


----------



## Ebmatte23

This is my boy Arlo, he is almost 15 weeks!


----------



## fluffy1893

Bradley at 12 weeks, the day we brought him home!!
Bradley at 18 weeks...he is around 25 weeks now I think...guess its time for a new photo...


----------



## Mistermcgoo

Here’s our little Mischa! She just turned 13 weeks and both ears are officially up as of a few days ago


----------



## Lucky_bugg1122

This is our puppy Luna, doing well overall with training, her ears just won't do their thing though. LOL


----------



## Ivanlotter

*7 Workline GSD puppy litter*

6 ladies and one male born. Their sable brother unfortunately passed away. The only brown coloured amongst 3 solid black and 4 bicolour or long blankets. Dont know yet.


----------



## Ivanlotter

Cute


----------



## srudenko

This is Rocky. He is about 8 months old now





































Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

